# test addict



## kristix

Hey everyone.
My name is kristix and I am a testoholic. :)
I have been testing everyday since like 5 dpo! 
At 10 dpo now and bfn this morning.........but I am still holding the faith.
Anyone else a total test addict??
Let's keep eachother full of positivity during this intesne 2 weeks!
Xoxoxo


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey !! im with ya lol promised myself not to SS so instead i take a (daily dollar for 3) test!!

so far all negitive, yes i want the 2nd line but at least it keeps me from symptom spotting at the same time so for me it is making this 2ww easier, which is strange! BFN today as well but holding in there

* just seen we are at same place in pdo :D*


----------



## kristix

Oh yay same dpo!
I kinda feel like you.....keeps me from going bonkers on imaginary symptoms and its fun to test :)
I use those little cheapies too.
Do you chart?
I do, I also used opks this month and got my first positive ever.
Even with all the negative test, I am still feelin good about this month


----------



## SleepyBaby

this is my 1st month trying, been pregnant twice before, neither times did i test so early or use as many tests!

i haven't used test or charts to time it, my other half would complain about me over thinking it :( he thinks its as easy as his mother told him back when he was in school, suppose if we don't get a BFP within a few months he will change his mind.

the negitives for me kinda build it up as an exciting wait for a + but when im not using them im constantly wondering if i would get one if i did!

Which day would you expect to get BFP on? my wee ticker on here says 3 more days but im thinking it will be around 3rd for me

:dust: :D


----------



## kristix

This would be our first! And I started not using anything except mother nature and luck.....that did not work for me haha
Only been charting a few months but I think its kind fun. My husban doesn't know much about what I am doing and I find the less he knows the better off we are. haha he thin.ks its all soooo simple.....hahaha
I am due for af on the 2nd so I am thinkin my bfp should be here by the 3rd as well. Yay! But just in case I will test tomorrow and so on haha


----------



## SleepyBaby

lol same here :D 

ive literally just thought tho, will all the BFN's ive got i didnt think about what happens if its a BFP tomorrow and ive just got super excited and super nervous lol 

i never thought to chart without him knowing, i tend to not be able to hold my own water when it comes to keeping secrets from him, tho i suppose if he don't ask he will never know :D he is a bit... slow in realizing anything other than the ps3 is going on around him when hes home lol

:dust: have some baby dust :dust:

it would be really fun if on 3rd we both got our BFP's :D i feel all lucky now !!


----------



## soozandlily

I'm addicted since I bought a load of internet cheapies. I am also 10DPO and hoping to not test now until the 2nd, how easy that will be though I don't know lol GL all and FX :D


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey soozandlily =) 

Anyone having any symptoms yet? 

:dust: all 10dpo i think we may be in a lucky thread =) :dust:


----------



## soozandlily

I've been really laid up the past three days and was actually sick at 5am this morning! I also had cramping and back ache around 4/5 DPO. 

With my DD I literally had morning sickness the day after I tested and I tested a few days early, I suffered with hyperemesis gravidarum and know that it more likely to be apparent in subsequent pregnancies if you've had it before so I'm hoping that a good sign I may be in for a chance (but also bad as I really don't want hyperemesis gravidarum lol) x


----------



## ruby1980

Hi guys, ive done exactly the same as you. Im 12dpo now and still getting bfn's. Ive just about given up on this month, i have 5 IC tests left and im not buying anymore as its too addictive to just POAS! . Ive generally felt horrible since 1dpo, backache, cramps, my bbs are sore.Now im really bloated and eating everything in sight but feel a bit sick i dont know whats going on!! x


----------



## SleepyBaby

*googles -hyperemesis gravidarum-* that sounds really bad! but also really positive at the same time lol 

with my 1st i had little symptoms so now any symptoms i have im thinking to myself they couldn't be real, if they are they are to do with something else, sore back? yea im sitting funny.. kinda thing! atm im sitting over thinking everything, im even over thinking the amount of over thinking im doing lol 



:dust:


----------



## newbie123

I'm there with you guys. AF is due the 3rd and I just can't stop myself from testing. This is my first month. When do you guys think I could realistically get a positive?


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey ruby :) 

i think that's why people tell us not to test early and to leave it a week between testing and stuff, don't give up hope, some people don't get a + until later on! i will refuse to count myself out until AF arrives!

we gotta stay positive :D

( random thought of the hour ) why couldn't we have some way to know 100% that we are pregnant or not? like as soon as you get pregnant your thumb nail turned ... pink or blue, or a little picture or a stalk appears on the palm of your hand!


----------



## kristix

Probably like 12 dpo is when I see people start getting them more...and beyound.
Although some people get lucky and get them early...hard to say.

I have had sore boobs the whole time!
I did get some brownish cm at like 8 dpo
Two nights I had a really stuffy nose and could sleep
But that's about all I have noticed.


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey there newbie =) 

we are on the same boat this is my 1st month and AF is due on 3rd :D im thinking our best chances of gettin a + would be on the 3rd :) :dust:


----------



## kristix

Haha sleepy. I adore that idea!


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> *googles -hyperemesis gravidarum-* that sounds really bad! but also really positive at the same time lol
> 
> with my 1st i had little symptoms so now any symptoms i have im thinking to myself they couldn't be real, if they are they are to do with something else, sore back? yea im sitting funny.. kinda thing! atm im sitting over thinking everything, im even over thinking the amount of over thinking im doing lol
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:

You know when your getting desperate to have a baby when you hope the early signs are because of HG lmao It was bad but I'm prepared to go through it all again, worth 40 weeks of being sick believe it or not! ;)

I don't know what's worse sometimes POAS or Symptom spotting!


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Probably like 12 dpo is when I see people start getting them more...and beyound.
> Although some people get lucky and get them early...hard to say.
> 
> I have had sore boobs the whole time!
> I did get some brownish cm at like 8 dpo
> Two nights I had a really stuffy nose and could sleep
> But that's about all I have noticed.

I really think your symptoms sounds very promising!!! Good luck x


----------



## ruby1980

The only thing im finding different is waking up in the night, sometimes for a wee or generally just waking up. Ive never charted or done opk's or anything before and this month has been the longest most draining one ever so im not doing it again!! Just gona sit back and relax x


----------



## newbie123

I'm gonna try to wait until wed to test again. I'm not sure it's gonna happen :).

I've had cramping the last couple of days and I woke up last night with a stabbing pain in my lower abdomen. Nothing too bad, but enough to wake me up. I'm trying not to read too much into this stuff though.


----------



## kristix

Good luck waiting!
I am not even gonna kid myself....on my lunh break tomorrow I am headed straight to the dollar store for some more cheapies haha
I let you all know how it goes....
Someday its got to be my day....why not tomorrow! :)


----------



## soozandlily

ruby1980 said:


> The only thing im finding different is waking up in the night, sometimes for a wee or generally just waking up. Ive never charted or done opk's or anything before and this month has been the longest most draining one ever so im not doing it again!! Just gona sit back and relax x


I've also being waking up in the night, I also forgot to mention I had a very detailed and vivid dream on the 27th and it's very rare that I dream at all (or remember them anyway) 

I think sitting back and relaxing is often the key to TTC and I found it worked on my 9th cycle TTC my daughter, but it's easier said than done I find :(


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Good luck waiting!
> I am not even gonna kid myself....on my lunh break tomorrow I am headed straight to the dollar store for some more cheapies haha
> I let you all know how it goes....
> Someday its got to be my day....why not tomorrow! :)

lol I like your honesty! and hopefully your POAS will hold me back on my addiction, I can just stalk you instead ;)


----------



## kristix

Haha hey I. Can some how ease the suffering for anyone during the tww I am more then happy to help :)
I had a couple nights with crazy vivid dreams too!
One I was chewing on my bbt thermometer and I bit th tip off.....when I wok up I thought I had swallowed it hahaaha
Thanks for the positivity on my symptons!


******sorry for all the typos....typin on my phone


----------



## SleepyBaby

newbie if you can wait until wed, im gonna force myself to wait until wednesday! 

ruby waking up for a wee! thats like the only thing i can remember SS when i was pregnant for the 1st time lol i kept annoying the other half by turning on the light to get up ! lol sounds good :D

everyone here seems to have really positive signs going on!

POAS and SS just as bad, put them with each other and it explains why my other half is scared to ask questions atm xD

:dust:


----------



## newbie123

Sleepy,
I'll be back tomorrow to let you know I failed and I already tested ;).


----------



## SleepyBaby

now i wanna join kris and keep testing, why shouldnt it be tomorrow is right!


----------



## SleepyBaby

:D testing with backup :) i likes it

* not sure if i went to pee 10 mins ago and need to go again... or i still need to go from 10 mins ago* seriously im gonna start writing down everything, might not get anything else done all day but might become more sane!


----------



## newbie123

i keep googling "implantation symptoms" hoping i find that one mysterious thing that tells me aha, i'm pregnant :). ok, i'm loosing it. :)


----------



## TjSr

*Hey everyone! This is my first month being able to try since my miscarriage and I'm not positive if or when I ovulated this month but I just kinda went by the two week idea which ive heard might not be accurate but if its right then I'm close to where you guys are. Wednesday will be 28 days so I'm trying to hold off testing again til then! Already took two and both bfn! Ive been feeling really hungry and tired and have had sore nipples for awhile now which I had before but I'm trying not to look too much into everything. Alsobeen having very vivid dreams and my gums have recently started bleeding when brushing my teeth. I had really stuffy nose that has gone away. Wish this process was easier on all of us! Anyone have any of these symptoms? I hope we all beg bfps soon. *


----------



## SleepyBaby

sounding good tjsr :) 
sorry to hear about ur miscarriage :( i know it can be hard :( but heres looking to the future :dust: baby dust to all :dust:

i just ( like two mins ago ) brushed my teeth and my gums started bleeding, i was told before that was ment to happen 2nd trimester... but im gonna include it in my signs n symptoms check list


----------



## 2boysmummy

Sorry to but in but started reading and thought wow, people like me due when I am, experiencing the same insanity and symptoms... I've told my husband if I am not pregnant I'm going to get myself sectioned!! I have had 2 children and I sooo feel pregnant even my lower tummy is HUGE especially by the time my tummy is full in the evening... I could just excuse this away by saying I'm putting on weight, but due to nausea I've lost 2 1/2 llbs in the last week. I have had symptoms since ovulation to include:
Nausea
Dizziness 
Dipsy la la brain
Regular cramping pulling twinges around groin and pelvis and lower tummy
White lotion like cm - sometimes surges of it that made me run check for af
Sore (.)(.)s nipples and arm pits ( intact my arms have been sore and heavy too)
Headaches, a really bad one on top of my head and I thought my head was gonna explode.
Just feelin uncomfortable pressure in the lower tummy when laying on my back in bed, like I can actually feel an orange size shape pushing on my bladder. This wakes me up and I turn onto my side, sleep has become much lighter and I've felt sleepy in the afternoon as a result of frequent waking. 
Blinking heck, see wot I mean, now I read all that back I feel I must be, but NO, 3 bfn's the last few days despite each time telling myself I will now wait until we'd/thurs... But the demon takes over and I just have to:0( 
Therefore I am so happy to know I am not alone in my torment :0)


----------



## 2boysmummy

Tjsr I have just read ure post that appeared whilst I was typing my essay! I'm sorry to hear of ure mc I hope u have a happy end to this month xc


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey two boys mummy ^^ 

if im not pregnant ill think ill book the room beside ya when you get sectioned lol

there are so many symptoms to be spotted its to hard not to try and spot them! 

ive had 6!! BFN's in past 2 days, but tomorrow... tomorrow will be my day, thats what ive been saying every time i get a BFN! lol wont be a bfp until about the 3rd if im counting dates, but im gonna be a rebel!! lol


----------



## newbie123

2boysmommy,
I have a really bad headache, and sore armpits (weird! lymph nodes maybe?) too. Is this a sign of implantation? I have also tested a couple times in the last few days and everything's negative. I must just be loosing my mind. It doesn't help that I feel sick enough that i'm just lounging on the sofa surfing the web. It's enough to drive a girl insane :).


----------



## 2boysmummy

Sleepybaby I will dig out the straight jackets for next week then lol 
Newbie 123 I remembered the aching tingling under & around the sides of my bb from previous pregnancy and the arm pit ache, my nipples also feel like they r being pinched and I find myself grabbing and rubbing them! Not a good look when u r oblivious to the fact that u r in sainsburys ahhhh lol also to top it all off my left nipple had a huge reaction (pinching pain like when ure milk comes in) last week when my friends newborn boy was crying, now that really did freak me out!


----------



## soozandlily

I'm feeling very positive about this thread, I'm sure there will be a lot of BFP's over the next few days! 

I would love to have the sore BB's symptom though. I can't remember if I had them with my DD but that was nearly 5 years ago since that BFP! I don't get sore BB's ever though so i'll be pretty excited if they got sore :D


----------



## SleepyBaby

this is a very positive thread :) im getting excited now, only a few more days before the positives start :D 

newbie it would be very early to get a + if AF aint due till the 3rd  

positive thinking will see us all through :D

:dust: :spermy: :dust:


----------



## soozandlily

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/all-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php

some of you are using the ticker from this site, but I think it's really good to compare symptoms :) I looked for vivid dreams and found it was experienced the most 9dpo (which I would of been) by pregnant woman as a symptom, just keep's getting better! I'm actually talking myself into being pregnant here lol


----------



## SleepyBaby

heehee im doing that as well now, the test says no but ill prove the little bugger wrong!!

id a really strange dream few days ago, my house opened up and became a sand pit with a talking snowman.. told my other half and got a half a grunt from him lol

thankies for the link, i am now gonna go study it :) lol :dust:


----------



## newbie123

oh dear, you're feeding my craziness :). Now must symptom search more!


----------



## SleepyBaby

link says gas!! i thought i was turning into a rocket ship or something for past 3 days, its gone now tho :) bleeding gums, about 20 mins ago brushing my teeth i got that caper, started thinking about all the foods id eaten today and i have not eaten anything red! 

yep think i just found my checklist... err i mean go to website lol thankies soozandlily <3


----------



## 2boysmummy

Ha ha ha u guys have really cheered me up x thank you gonna go to bed now and relist all those symptoms I also have got from the link and drive myself just a little bit more mental ;0) night night x


----------



## SleepyBaby

same here, will be talking symptoms in my sleep! :D least they will be positive thoughts now :D

:dust: test results tomorrow lol


----------



## soozandlily

Off to bed girls, positive dreams for all :D x


----------



## kristix

Haha I am so glad all u ladies are here sharing positivity and funny stories with eachother! I know this thread is going to produce some really awesome bfp!
Today for me was fairly uneventful for symptons, boobs still sore....that's about it...can't wait to test again tomorrow haha


----------



## kristix

Just saw on ff that the average postive test is about 13.6 dpo
Thought it was interesting enough to share :)
Almost time for bed and I am feeling crampy, and peeing a lot. I am gonna take it as a good sign, sweet dreams....
Can't wait to test tomorrow haha see ya all then


----------



## theclarks8687

Thank you, finally women who don't feel like the black sheep for testing everyday since 4dpo, I know unrealistic but when it is the first time in 5 yrs there is even a chance of a bfp I've lost my mind alittle. And don't get me started on symptom spotting!


----------



## soozandlily

theclarks8687 said:


> Thank you, finally women who don't feel like the black sheep for testing everyday since 4dpo, I know unrealistic but when it is the first time in 5 yrs there is even a chance of a bfp I've lost my mind alittle. And don't get me started on symptom spotting!

oh don't worry looks like you will fit in well here :) I said no testing til the 2nd but still tested in the middle of the night when I woke up lol I don't know why but I just can't resist. Still a BFN :( Boo, I don't think I'll actually be able to believe it when I do get two lines lol.

I vaguely remember dreaming about pregnancy tests last night I had got a BFaintP and couldn't wait to get the pics on here, then I woke up :(

Hope you all have a good day today and let's keep the thought's positive ladies, just like those pregnancy tests are going to be ;) x


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey all :)

went to bed last night thinking about the BFP's we are all gonna get, dreamt i got a BFP woke up,got ma son ready, done school run, walked ( quickly ) to pound shop for another erm.. 6 tests lol 1st has come back BFN :(

but i looked at the little test and thought to myself, ' challange accepted! ' it may think it made me sad with only one line, but i got to pee on the little buggers head.. who wins that battle! lol 


BFP will come soon! not losing hope! :dust:

was told earlier by my pregnant friend,( tested positive in my house 2 weeks ago) i was testing to early, (add in speel about why i shouldn't be) i told my friend, its my pee and its my monies! i ain't asking her to dip it for me and im quite happy doing what im doing else i wouldn't be doing it! and if i dont get my BFP im stealing her baby anyway! so she went into supportive mode and that was the end of that! 

:dust: :spermy: :dust:


----------



## soozandlily

lol @ sleepybaby! Me and my OH wanted to pinch my friends 1 year old son on Saturday, it was my OH's birthday so we would of accepted him as a present :) 

I am back at work today after a week off and so I think my POAS addiction may be able to be kept under control over the next few days as I have work as a distraction, I'm just hoping if AF is on her way soon she doesn't turn up on Saturday, I only work p/t but do a full 8.5hr shift on a Saturday and the past 2 cycles that's the day AF has turned up :(


----------



## theclarks8687

soozandlily said:


> theclarks8687 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, finally women who don't feel like the black sheep for testing everyday since 4dpo, I know unrealistic but when it is the first time in 5 yrs there is even a chance of a bfp I've lost my mind alittle. And don't get me started on symptom spotting!
> 
> oh don't worry looks like you will fit in well here :) I said no testing til the 2nd but still tested in the middle of the night when I woke up lol I don't know why but I just can't resist. Still a BFN :( Boo, I don't think I'll actually be able to believe it when I do get two lines lol.
> 
> I vaguely remember dreaming about pregnancy tests last night I had got a BFaintP and couldn't wait to get the pics on here, then I woke up :(
> 
> Hope you all have a good day today and let's keep the thought's positive ladies, just like those pregnancy tests are going to be ;) xClick to expand...

Trust me I understand that feeling. I am promising myself I won't use a good test till saturday because that is when AF Is due. But not making any promises with my dollar store brands. Lol 

I acutally had that same dream a couple of days ago! And one that I was pregnant with a serial killers baby. (We are using DS) ack, been some funking dreams lately.


----------



## TjSr

SleepyBaby said:


> hey all :)
> 
> went to bed last night thinking about the BFP's we are all gonna get, dreamt i got a BFP woke up,got ma son ready, done school run, walked ( quickly ) to pound shop for another erm.. 6 tests lol 1st has come back BFN :(
> 
> but i looked at the little test and thought to myself, ' challange accepted! ' it may think it made me sad with only one line, but i got to pee on the little buggers head.. who wins that battle! lol
> 
> 
> BFP will come soon! not losing hope! :dust:
> 
> was told earlier by my pregnant friend,( tested positive in my house 2 weeks ago) i was testing to early, (add in speel about why i shouldn't be) i told my friend, its my pee and its my monies! i ain't asking her to dip it for me and im quite happy doing what im doing else i wouldn't be doing it! and if i dont get my BFP im stealing her baby anyway! so she went into supportive mode and that was the end of that!
> 
> :dust: :spermy: :dust:


Haha this just made me lol!  this thread has been very positive! Testing soon! Bfps for a hopefully!!


----------



## ruby1980

Ok so i caved in and tested again 13dpo with an IC....i thought i saw something but chucked the test away when i looked and looked. Came back after popping out 2 hours later and sure enough there was the most faintest line ever....the thing is my tummy and back are killing so i cant be pregnant? I also took out the 2 tests from yesterday and the same line was there but barely visible. I dont know what to do??i


----------



## newbie123

I hope it's a positive ruby! Now you have an excuse to test again tomorrow :). Keep us posted!!

I also woke up and tested at some ungodly hour this morning. I used a cheapie, and it was negative, but I haven't given up yet. I think Wednesday will be my day!! 

Happy testing everyone!


----------



## kristix

Goood Morning Gang!
I haven't tested yet, cause i have to wait till lunch time so i can get my cheap test at the dollar store. i am ll out right now.
But i plan on testing in about 2 hours.

I ahve a dream last night that i was like sooooo pregnant that i looked like i was going to burst, and i was wearing some horrible short crop top thing haha

thats about all i remember though.


----------



## TjSr

Ugh I caved and tested this morning and it was negative too! Hoping Wednesday is the day too!


----------



## SleepyBaby

post a pic of the tests ruby :D:D a line is a line what ever the shade ? all excited for ya :D:D

seems like we all having dreams of BFP's :DD ( tested twice today, yanno just incase one was playing the funny bugger, both BFN's but tomorrow will change that


----------



## kristix

Yeah - I want to see a picture of the tests ruby! did you tke a picture?

fingers crossed so super tight tight tight for you!

I am trying to ignore any cramping i am feeling at this point cause Af is due in 3 days and i refuse to give into her.

I have 20 minutes till i get to go buy my test and find out if today is my day or not.

Staying positive! :happydance:


----------



## kristix

Tomorrow is another day sleepy! I got gooooood feelings :)


----------



## 2boysmummy

I'm jealous I did not get to buy a test today I was busy busy busy preparing party food for my youngests bday today, then house cleaning b4 the party fir when all his cousins and family descend. I am pooped and I noticed whilst rushing about at the party just how sore and bruised my lower tummy felt :0( just had a long soak and feel it has eased!
Also bit of a personal question can anyway else the feel the neck of their womb quite obviously, my cervix is high and far back but I've not recalled ever feeling the hard tube like neck if the womb just above it!!! Bizarre I may write this in first trimester and see if anyone on there has this.


----------



## ruby1980

I cant get my camera to focus properly on the picture properly, ive got an update....i went and bought a FRER and got a BFP!! I am super nervous and shocked....really didnt think i was. xxx


----------



## 2boysmummy

Wow that's wonderful news well done hon xxx


----------



## theclarks8687

ruby1980 said:


> I cant get my camera to focus properly on the picture properly, ive got an update....i went and bought a FRER and got a BFP!! I am super nervous and shocked....really didnt think i was. xxx

Congrats hun!!


----------



## newbie123

Congrats Ruby!!! Our first BFP! This is going to be a lucky thread :).

I went for a run and felt nauseous the whole time. It could just be that i'm out of shape :). 

Good luck everyone. Keep the BFPs coming!


----------



## kristix

Booo! I totally feel like i should be getting a BFP but the test doesn't want to cooperate!

So, today i got another BFN.........:shrug:
on to tomorrow.
:headspin:


----------



## ruby1980

I found when i was at the gym last week i struggled a bit, didnt feel as fit as i usually do....every bit of sickyness ive had which hasnt been much ive put down to not eating etc....the only thing i found odd was waking up in the night to go to the toilet! x


----------



## newbie123

I always wake up to pee, so I can't read too much into that :). I'm still feeling optimistic. I think we still have time kristix. You'll see me here Wednesday totally and completely depressed. I've convinced myself that's my day. But until then, I like your logic. The test just isn't cooperating :).


----------



## kristix

:happydance:HOLY RUBY!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!:happydance:
I totally didn't see your post till after i came back to the thread!!!

THATS SO AMAZING!! 

I am super excited for you!!!!!


----------



## SleepyBaby

Gratz to Ruby :D:D:D all please for you ^^ knew this was a lucky thread :D:D

the rest of us due are AF's on or around 3rd are all gonna get BFP's on the same day!! i just know it!! even if i dont how kewl would that be lol

tomorrow will be a BFP day :D

knew this was a positive lucky thread :dust:


----------



## kristix

If we get BFP togeather then at least one of you has to be a bump buddy with me!

My husband just texted me and said that our guppies just had babies..maybe it is a sign!:haha:

:happydance:Lets keep the BFP coming! :happydance:


----------



## ruby1980

When are you all testing? Im gona defo need some bump buddies!! Wonder how long it will take to set in....what symptoms u all been having? xx


----------



## soozandlily

Congratulations Ruby, such happy news to come back to after work :D I think I'm going to skip testing tomorrow... (I don't know why I try and kid myself like this lol) but I'm going to really really try if I can get past FMU I should be ok lol 

I can't wait til we have some more BFP's I know they are coming girls!


----------



## 2boysmummy

Ha ha kristix x 
I'm gonna test wed my period started on 6th Jan late at night and quite light, so not sure if I am due wed or thurs, but if I am defo preg should show up by wed my other children showed up 2 days b4!! Good luck everyone x


----------



## SleepyBaby

symptoms this side, gas ( n lots of it ) tho thats went away a good bit, bleeding gums when brushing teeth ( unusal ) and heres the weird bit.. so far no PMS, no sore bbs tho nipp's are more .. sensitive (maybe im over thinking on that one) or ill feeling, no huffyness, no PMS.. dunno if thats good or bad lol i normally get it, so main symptom here is lack of anything !

whats a guppie? lol had babies, good sign lol passing on the positiveness :D ( dunno if positiveness is a word but spell check let it slide :) ty spell checker :D)

im testing 3 x today, probably tomorrow, next day, day after and erm.. maybe day after that lol until i get a BFP or AF comes to stay :S

Question, had not thought about this until earlier but id gotten a 7 week weird cycle over december ( 18 nov - 3rd janunary ) random and long, should i have counted this into this weeks cycle or done what i have done and ignored it? hoping my normal cycle returned?

anyone ever been there?


----------



## SleepyBaby

ruby1980 said:


> Hi guys, ive done exactly the same as you. Im 12dpo now and still getting bfn's. Ive just about given up on this month, i have 5 IC tests left and im not buying anymore as its too addictive to just POAS! . Ive generally felt horrible since 1dpo, backache, cramps, my bbs are sore.Now im really bloated and eating everything in sight but feel a bit sick i dont know whats going on!! x

:D :thumbup: and ruby thanks to your original post i can remain positive at all times :D:D ooberly chuffed for you :happydance:


----------



## 2boysmummy

Sleepy baby sorry I'm usually very regular so gave not got a clue, I expect as long as u had a normal last af then count it from then and see wot happens, I guess that was very frustrating for u going all that time just waiting Grrr


----------



## SleepyBaby

was very odd, from 4 weeks to 7 weeks? usually im regular to the day, and AF onli lasted 3 days, hadnt thought much about it as that long cycle was the reason my other half and i decided to ttc, we where both dissapointed with the 'not pregnant' on the little digital doofer!

gonna just go by usual times, if i get a really long cycle this time will be 2nd and i can assume my bodys decided to play ' catch me if you can '!

either way cycle stopped and the deed was done ( every day for 3 weeks!! ) so im not counting myself out until the fat aunt sings heehee


----------



## kristix

Hey sleepybaby, a guppie (whoops, spelled it wrong GUPPY) is a little fish ...
:happydance:here is a pregnant one :happydance:
https://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/articles/a_pregnant_34806P_004.jpg


----------



## kristix

I am started to get so confused with every littel twinge i feel!!
It is prego symptom????? Is it AF plotting her attack????
ugh these next 3 days have to be the worse haha


----------



## SleepyBaby

:D lol never seen a pregnant fish before! Gratz lil fish :D :spermy:

*started cramping* i never cramp! 

i can agree with everything you said kris! why isn't there some way to just know by now!


----------



## kristix

I am on a wierd cycle this month!
my cycles are usually 40 - 50 days long and usually my O day comes at like cd 30 or abouts.

This cycle i got a positive OPK at cd 17! that was super early and then my temps took a jump up as well so i know i o'ed. But to have a cycel that is going to be about 30 days is a truley RARE TREAT FOR ME! waiting 50 days to start all over is horrible.


----------



## SleepyBaby

do you think the OPK and temp charting is useful? or adds to the stress of it all?

sounds good your cycle would be getting shorter :D would cry if id to wait 50 days, but hey we are thinking positive, your next cycle might not be for another 9 months!! =))

i dunno what to be up to atm, im getting really mild cramps, i have not cramped with Af from before i had ma lil dude and hes 6 now... :S * brain overload---- exlopeds*


----------



## kristix

Yay! No cycle for 9 months, i like the sound of that :)

I like temping - the daily activity of it is good for my obsessive personality.
I could see where people wouldn't have the patience for it thought.
It helps me determine when to BD and there are things you can watch for in the final stretch that would be positive signs.

But the opks - this was my first cycle trying those. i noticed ewcm and even though it seemed much eailer then i would have ever thought i was about to O....... i took a test and it was positive...so in combination with checking my cm it worked out well for me this month.


----------



## ruby1980

Kristix i kept thinking my af was coming too...even before i got the bfp i was thinking im going to look so stupid when it comes up negative and then af shows up. Still feel like it now, its horrible! The last 2 days tho i just ignored everything to help me through the wait. Sending loads of good luck for all you ladies xxx


----------



## SleepyBaby

i wanna try it, my flaw would be i tend to get addicted to things way to easily, perfect excample testing lol

id say ill look into it next month, but as my crystal ball tells me we are all gettin BFP's soon ill not say it lol 

my heads broken, seriously, little bit of cramping and inside it theres a lil voice shouting ' POSITIVE!! )


----------



## kristix

Thanks ruby! I couldn't be happier for you! thanks for the encouragment!

I agree sleepy...don't worry about temping, cause the BFP is right around the corner :)

I just read this ladies post
"My symptoms = BFP
By Dana_Scully

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I decided to post my symptoms, in case it helps some of you. I found out yesturday that I was pregnant again. Very scared, a little bit happy, but still waiting for the worse to happen again. This time, I won't tell anyone before I'm well past 3 months... might wait until my belly grows and they notice! 

4 DPO: Ravenous, a bit crampy

5 DPO: Even more hungry, lots of cm

6 DPO: Very hungry and thirsty in the evening

7 DPO: Hungry, thirsty, got a bout of shakes before lunch

8 DPO: Hungry, thirsty, had 3 bouts of shakes. Could it be due to hunger?

9 DPO: Moody, weird dreams, strange cramping/pinching on the left side of my belly

10 DPO: Moody, weird dreams, strange cramping/pinching on the left side of my belly, lower back ache

11 DPO: BFN , stomach burning/ a bit of nausea, super moody, very strange disturbing dreams and lots of farting in the evening, this never happens!

12 DPO: Dizzy, a bit nauseous, funny feeling in my tummy, constipation, weird headache

13 DPO: Feeling normal except for a weird feeling in my uterus and some clear cm. Took HCG strip, there was a dark line, and I swear I could see a super faint pink line next to it. Waited a couple of hours, tested with a Clearblue digital test, and got pregnant. 



This is an awesome post for me cause i felt super hungry pains around the same days as her and i was soooooooo thirsty! and how about those wild dreams....we all seem to be having those!!!

DANA_SCULLY DIDN'T GET HER POSITIVE TILL 13DPO!


----------



## ruby1980

Thats me today...13dpo! And some women get it later than that....im not impressed with the IC tests tho....watch out for them, they take ages xx


----------



## SleepyBaby

whats an IC test? lol i must go learn the lingo


----------



## kristix

oooh yay 13 dpo !!!

IC i think is "internet cheapie"


----------



## soozandlily

just wondering ruby what IC's did you use? I'm using the instalert brand, never used them before but when TTC with my DD always used cheap £ shop ones and they look exactly the same? I'm worried now incase they are rubbish lol


----------



## kristix

I have been using the cheap ones.....
I did buy early test but i already used them up a douple days ago...haha

all i have is the cheap ones..i have 6 left for the week, those will probably last me till wednesday! :haha:
***considering sometimes i end up taking two a day!*******


----------



## SleepyBaby

so 3 for 99p not that good a test? 

anyone else sail through the day fine, it hits night time and the nerves kick in?


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> so 3 for 99p not that good a test?
> 
> anyone else sail through the day fine, it hits night time and the nerves kick in?

I used cheap ones 2 for £1 and they have always worked but have never used the ones I've got at the moment off the internet so a bit concerned they aren't as sensitive as they're supposed to be!


----------



## SleepyBaby

lol ruby you have us all second guessing HPT's brands :D more hope :D keeps me happy anywho =)

the more im cramping here the move hyper my nerves are getting


----------



## kristix

haha I love it, these test just take a long time :tease:


----------



## 2boysmummy

Ok so I caved in this morning. Woke up with a really bad stitch on the right side if my tummy, did the school run then whipped straight to sainburys. 

Bloody hell BFN Grrr, double checked my af dates and forgot Jan has a 31st. So my glimmer of hope is that I am due thurs not wed so 2 days to go. 

However I do think If I was bfp it would have shown up today as did around this time with my boys. Also craving chocolate in between feeling of nausea so again confusing signals, feeling really p\$$#d off :0(


----------



## SleepyBaby

2boysmummy, dont lose hope, some ppl have gotten BPF's up to a week past AF due date after gettin bfp's 10 dpo the 1st time they where pregnant :D only way ill give up hope is if af shows up and kills the party lol 

i took the remainder of my cheepie test last night and dipped them all in the same pee, wont be testing again until thursday, ( if i last ) lol all4 of them said negitive, but again challange accepted!

woke up this morning and ran to the bathroom, thought i was going to vomit, all dizzy and nauseas, but didnt, feeling went away within 10 minutes.. good sign or overe active imaganition, will find out soon lol


----------



## 2boysmummy

SleepyBaby said:


> 2boysmummy, dont lose hope, some ppl have gotten BPF's up to a week past AF due date after gettin bfp's 10 dpo the 1st time they where pregnant :D only way ill give up hope is if af shows up and kills the party lol
> 
> i took the remainder of my cheepie test last night and dipped them all in the same pee, wont be testing again until thursday, ( if i last ) lol all4 of them said negitive, but again challange accepted!
> 
> woke up this morning and ran to the bathroom, thought i was going to vomit, all dizzy and nauseas, but didnt, feeling went away within 10 minutes.. good sign or overe active imaganition, will find out soon lol

Thanks angel x been reading up on yasmine pill withdrawals which can include some of the symptoms I've been getting!! Came off this before my bleed on 6th Jan hoping I've not read too much into this hmmm xx good luck thurs I will be with u if af not come x


----------



## soozandlily

Morning ladies :) I've treated myself this morning to two digi tests (Tesco, not Clearblue... still cost me £7.50 though!) I'm going to be saving them til I at least get a questionable result on a IC! Very excited though as I've never used a digital test before.. exciting lol Just need the 2nd line so I can try one out


----------



## SleepyBaby

:D digital test are awesome, tho they really make you wait the full 3 mins, the wee egg timer flashing really made me wanna hit the thing lol 

another couple of days and all this waiting will be over, so exciting! will know one way or the other, BFP's all round tho :dust:


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies

I am 14DPO and I bought a pack of 2 First Reponse.

I got a BFN this morning but still no sign of AF.

I am hoping I still have a slim chance.....:wacko:


----------



## ruby1980

I was using one step pregnancy tests, the strip ones and even this morning u cant really even see a line on it but FRER says i am! They cant be as sensitive as they say....you prob need to be about a week or two LATE. The only thing im a bit confused about is the line on my test from FMU was lighter than the one from lastnight :( im a little bit worried and praying for a sticky bean xx


----------



## soozandlily

ruby1980 said:


> I was using one step pregnancy tests, the strip ones and even this morning u cant really even see a line on it but FRER says i am! They cant be as sensitive as they say....you prob need to be about a week or two LATE. The only thing im a bit confused about is the line on my test from FMU was lighter than the one from lastnight :( im a little bit worried and praying for a sticky bean xx

I plan on stop POAS as soon as I get my BFP (unless it's a really early one) because I know I will be doing this, looking at lines and seeing if they are getting darker or lighter etc, if I was you I would try to avoid it! I don't think there is much science in the theory of it all to be honest! You've got your BFP, just sit back and relax :) I hope you have a H&H 9 months and hopefully we'll all be joining you soon x


----------



## newbie123

well i woke up this morning and tested with a cheapie. nothing. decided to use my last FRER and i got my BFP! It's very faint, but it's definitely there. My husband saw it too. I'm in shock. It barely feels real. I'm glad I found this site, or else I couldn't tell anybody right now but OMG! I'm pregnant!


----------



## 2boysmummy

newbie123 said:


> well i woke up this morning and tested with a cheapie. nothing. decided to use my last FRER and i got my BFP! It's very faint, but it's definitely there. My husband saw it too. I'm in shock. It barely feels real. I'm glad I found this site, or else I couldn't tell anybody right now but OMG! I'm pregnant!

Woweeeee well done hon, great news, I remember my first ever positive I had to keep looking and looking and pacing and looking xxx


----------



## TjSr

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I am 14DPO and I bought a pack of 2 First Reponse.
> 
> I got a BFN this morning but still no sign of AF.
> 
> I am hoping I still have a slim chance.....:wacko:

Same here! It's so confusing because I some non af symptoms or at least I thought! Like sore nipples, I've had this for a couple weeks it feels like and I don't remember ever having this with my periods. Maybe my body is still a little out of wack since my miscarriage. Ahhh


----------



## soozandlily

newbie123 said:


> well i woke up this morning and tested with a cheapie. nothing. decided to use my last FRER and i got my BFP! It's very faint, but it's definitely there. My husband saw it too. I'm in shock. It barely feels real. I'm glad I found this site, or else I couldn't tell anybody right now but OMG! I'm pregnant!

yay another one :) Congrats, they're rolling in now ;) Let's see some more girls!!


----------



## newbie123

Thanks guys! I keep looking at it to make sure it's real. I'm sure we're gonna have a bunch more on this thread :). Keep um coming!


----------



## SleepyBaby

Gratz Newbie :D:D:D chuffed for you :D

:dust: :D such a positive thread :D :dust:

seems cheepies arn't worth the monies!! 

ive managed to go through today without testing, only test ive used so far have been cheepies, now im worried about using a decent one incase it agrees with the cheepies lol


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> Gratz Newbie :D:D:D chuffed for you :D
> 
> :dust: :D such a positive thread :D :dust:
> 
> seems cheepies arn't worth the monies!!
> 
> ive managed to go through today without testing, only test ive used so far have been cheepies, now im worried about using a decent one incase it agrees with the cheepies lol

lol I'm in the same boat, I mentioned I bought two digi's earlier and I am terrified of them, I really don't like the thought of seeing 'not pregnant' I really don't want to use them lol I'm actually tempted right now but know it's pointless as they don't tend to be as early at detecting pregnancy as other tests, if AF is late I'll be using one but until then I'm keeping them under lock and key ;)


----------



## SleepyBaby

its feeling like its alot easier to test earlier and get A BPN you can pass off as being wrong, but i think taking a known brand is more of a solid answer, got BFN with my last pregnancy, i was able to wait two more weeks before confirming it with more known brand cause i just knew i was pregnant, :(

owieee i so want the BFP, this time few years back i lost a pregnancy at 8 weeks, i have not ttc from it so this months is a really big deal to me, after me n the fella decided to ttc i got so excited, ive so built this month up in my head as the month it all goes good!

oh here as longas AF doesnt come tonight this has been a good month lol 

still cramping ( ever so slightly, AF never makes me cramp, and if it does it has me doubled over, a mild cramp is so new i sat for 10 mins questioning was it really there) , was the whole nausea attack this morning, bleeding gums, gas, i feel pregnant ( least ive made myself believe i realy could be)

all this waiting!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## newbie123

Your symptoms sound promising Sleepy! I'm sure you'll be getting your BFP soon (as will everybody else!). I thought I'd let you guys know I went back and looked at the cheapie test. There is a very very faint line. I used fmu and was quite dehydrated so it was very concentrated.

It's still early for everybody! Good luck :).


----------



## kristix

YAY! congrats newbie! I was so excited to see your BFP ---i am sure not as excited as you! ;)

I tested this morning, cheapie....BFN. not to mention it was soooo stark white! ugh.
I am also scared to use a digi, seems way to official if i get a BFN. i think i have like 3 or 4 more cheap ones - I will use those up first and see what happens.

I am due for AF on the thur. time crunch now. 

I feel like you sleepy, totally feel pregnant. I did get a little nervous as my temp took a slight dip today but not enough to cause real alarm ....i hope it goes back up tomorrow.

I will probably end up testing at lunch and then tonight and then tomorrow mornign again hahahaha


----------



## SleepyBaby

:dust: im outta tests atm... biting my nails down to nothing lol convinced myself now ill get a BFP this month, dont think theres any going back now, will be really suprised by a BFN, wanna hit myself for getting my hopes up so much at this point! fully nackered atm, could sleep for a week, tho putting that down to 1am and 4am night feeds with my little cousins kid :) all excited still^_^

2 positives on this thread so far :D keep them coming !! :dust: for the lucky thread :) :dust:


----------



## heavenly

newbie123 said:


> well i woke up this morning and tested with a cheapie. nothing. decided to use my last FRER and i got my BFP! It's very faint, but it's definitely there. My husband saw it too. I'm in shock. It barely feels real. I'm glad I found this site, or else I couldn't tell anybody right now but OMG! I'm pregnant!

Fantastic news! :happydance:


AFM, still no sign of AF. Was really disappointed seeing a BFN with a First Response this morning, it made it really official somehow, as it's 14DPO, but I suppose until AF shows, it's not over. Won't be testing til Friday now, if AF doesn't show up.

:dust: to everyone who is testing! xx


----------



## kristix

Seriously, I totally told myself it was going to be this month for me too!

Everything just seems to be perfect this month...

I have been trying to figure out if i am having AF symptoms but at this point there is no clear line between af and pregnancy symptoms. it is all so confusing.

How many days past ovulation was NEWBIE???

Ruby was 13 dpo :)

I am starting to go through the ups and downs of hope and doubt but i am trying not to worry to much about it.

My body has already decided the answer - it just isn't letting me in on the secret yet!!! :shrug:

I can't wait to hear who the next POSITIVE is!!! :dance:

:dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## SleepyBaby

Everything seems more than perfect :D atm i feel like complete and udder rubbish! im so happy lol

Next positives will be ours! :D my tickers reminding me tomorrow is best day to test, so again, tomorrow will be our lucky day!! xD

just told other half i was in a forum about ' this stuff' he thinks ive gone loopy lol

please let tomorrow be our :bfp: day!


----------



## SleepyBaby

:flower: + :kiss: add :spermy: then we :test: and tomorrow we shall get our :bfp: or im gonna :hissy: lol these are fun


----------



## 2boysmummy

SleepyBaby said:


> :flower: + :kiss: add :spermy: then we :test: and tomorrow we shall get our :bfp: or im gonna :hissy: lol these are fun

Ha ha ha loving it


----------



## soozandlily

Thankfully I'm on a 1.30pm-10pm shift at work tomorrow and so that means even if I test first thing I won't be sat around all day thinking about it ;) I'm glad we got a couple of positives feels good even if it's not me :) 

The thing getting me through is that if my AF does show on the 2nd, that I will be working on the same cycle as I was when I conceived my DD 5 years ago now, I would be due to ovulate the day I conceived her and would have the same due date and everything if I conceived again, now that would be crazy ;)


----------



## kristix

haha yup! you have gone loopy :tease:

it is lunch time for me, ugh i have to fight the urge to test again, i just keep thinking, one of these times it has to be my turn! :dohh:


----------



## kristix

wow sooz, thats kinda coool :)


----------



## 2boysmummy

soozandlily said:


> Thankfully I'm on a 1.30pm-10pm shift at work tomorrow and so that means even if I test first thing I won't be sat around all day thinking about it ;) I'm glad we got a couple of positives feels good even if it's not me :)
> 
> The thing getting me through is that if my AF does show on the 2nd, that I will be working on the same cycle as I was when I conceived my DD 5 years ago now, I would be due to ovulate the day I conceived her and would have the same due date and everything if I conceived again, now that would be crazy ;)

Wow that wld be freaky, mine were 5 days apart and four years this is why I'm desperately trying to have a due date far away from then, there bdays r end of Jan beginning Feb. So no bm April or may for me, too expensive so close together :dohh:


----------



## soozandlily

I didn't really want to have a November due date either but now that I've noticed that it would be too good of an opportunity to miss, I like to believe in fate and all that :)

Me and my brother are 4 years and 2 weeks apart, and my mum would struggle sometimes, I'll just have to make sure I save all year round if that happens lol


----------



## SleepyBaby

sooz that would be awesome indeed lol :D

my little boys birthday is 23rd of december, enough said ? lol my mums would have been 24th, my brothers 28th, my aunts 20th, my little cousins 31st all in december, really dont want to add another date in there!! lol

Kris one of these times soon your turn will come :D i say tomorrow will be the ticket lol xD :bfp: :dust:


----------



## SleepyBaby

Average Day Past Ovulation (DPO) for the first positive pregnancy test:	13.6 DPO
Average DPO for the first "false" negative test result:	10.3 DPO
Percentage of pregnancy charts with a positive test at 10 DPO:	10%
Percentage of negative test results taken three days or more before the expected period day on non pregnant charts:	40.7%


just went to google again found this, so now officially ignoring all the previous test's :D they kept me sane up until now but its time to ignore them :) 

last set of tests = 6 yesterday lol ( 6 tests for £1.98 ) pretty sure i can ignore them anywho

* side note - my young old cousin came to collect her lil baby with another girl, must of been about 15 years old, and she was pregnant! thats makes a total of 1 pregnant friend, ( and her 4 positive tests) a pregnant cousin and a random pregnant teenager, 1 set of 4 year old twins, 1 4 month old baby thats been in my house in jan, surley the universe is telling me something lol ( now theres nit picking for hope! lmao)


----------



## SleepyBaby

https://www.thepregnancytester.com/results.html roflmao this is the best pregnancy test ive ever taken lol im seriously LOLing atm thought id share lmao, tho i had to test again to get the correct result :lol: epic win


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

Yep! Im 19 dpo and 6 days late and Ive tested everyday. Yesterday I went to the store and bought ovulation tests too because they show positive wehn pregnant. I feel like im going crazy!


----------



## 2boysmummy

Kaity_Wendy said:


> Yep! Im 19 dpo and 6 days late and Ive tested everyday. Yesterday I went to the store and bought ovulation tests too because they show positive wehn pregnant. I feel like im going crazy!

Ha ha ha must try that one, cracking xx welcome u will fit in nicely here :haha:


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

Haha perfect! I feel like these tests are like a drug and they have me addictEd. People have been saying the two week wait is the worst. I have to disagree... The three week wait is wayy worse. It has me testing even more than I was before.


----------



## kristix

Welcome Kaity_Wendy!!! 6 days late! i would be going crazy too!! fingers crossed you dont have to wait much longer.

*Sleepybaby*
haha that online pregnancy test was amazing, i totally got the result i wanted!!! i wish all the test were like that one!:haha:

I love all the stats... I took digital test at lunch, i couldn't stop myself! ](*,)
BFN
But thats ok...
I just read a ton of older post that people said they tested negative until days after missed period before getting positive so i am hanging in there.

I am feeling a lot of little needle sticks behind my belly button today, wonder if thats anything good?!?

:shrug: who knows! :shrug:


BABY DUST FOR YOU ALL! :dust:


PS. Should i update the title to show our two beautiful positives...so far??
((((i dont know if i know how to edit it thought :blush: )))


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

Thanks! And you too! Lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## CAValleygirl

newbie123 said:


> well i woke up this morning and tested with a cheapie. nothing. decided to use my last FRER and i got my BFP! It's very faint, but it's definitely there. My husband saw it too. I'm in shock. It barely feels real. I'm glad I found this site, or else I couldn't tell anybody right now but OMG! I'm pregnant!

CONGRATS!! How many dpo???


----------



## kristix

Hey CAVALLEYGIRL :)

I am not sure of NEWBIES dpo exactly but i know her AF was due on the 3rd.
Ruby, our other positive in this thread was 13 DPO :)

How is your tww going??


----------



## ruby1980

Hi guys hows it going, i hope your all not finding the wait too hard....i started testing at 5dpo!! I dont know why but with each day i lost hope until yesterday.....i even did another internet cheapy earlier and you still cant see a line unless u stare at it stupidly for about 10 mins. Everyone is dif and all the tests are dif its so slow but dont lose hope....we got a positive vibe going lets keep it going, i cant wait to hear how u all get on xx


----------



## soozandlily

I hate to say this but i'm beginning to feel really disheartened. AF like pains, acne breakout and very tearful, my top 3 AF signs... 

ahhh well going to DTD tonight just for the fun of it ;) cheer myself up lol night ladies, hope tomorrow brings those BFP's!


----------



## kristix

Awe *Soooz*....

I have my fingers crossed for you :)

*Ruby *are you going to do a journal or anything??

i go through ups and downs for sure .... right after i get my bfn i am nown, but then i feel some type of symptom or read a post that says they got their BFP at like 16 dpo and i regain my hope.

I will be sad if this isn't my month but it is what it is :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

kristix said:


> Hey CAVALLEYGIRL :)
> 
> I am not sure of NEWBIES dpo exactly but i know her AF was due on the 3rd.
> Ruby, our other positive in this thread was 13 DPO :)
> 
> How is your tww going??


Thanks! I am going through HELL! If I ovulated on cd17 which I had been thinking this whole time, then I am due today and NO signs of her yet, although tested bfn on a dollar store test last night.

The more I think about it, the more I wonder if the brown spot, some pink discharge and cramping was really my ovulation???!?? That would have been cd22 (and what I thought was 5dpo - possible implantation bleeding and cramping).

If that is the case, then I'm only 9dpo and no wonder I have no signs of AF yet. My dr. said that I should come in on Friday for a blood test if I don't get AF or a BFP, before considering what I should do next.

All I have right now (symptom wise) are full breasts, twinges/cramping on and off and watery or lotiony CM.

YOU????


----------



## CAValleygirl

ruby1980 said:


> Hi guys hows it going, i hope your all not finding the wait too hard....i started testing at 5dpo!! I dont know why but with each day i lost hope until yesterday.....i even did another internet cheapy earlier and you still cant see a line unless u stare at it stupidly for about 10 mins. Everyone is dif and all the tests are dif its so slow but dont lose hope....we got a positive vibe going lets keep it going, i cant wait to hear how u all get on xx

What test did you get your bfp on again??


----------



## kristix

I temp and used opks this month so i know i ovulated on the 19th. cd 18...
I started off right away with sore boobs...i had a few nights that i was incredibly thirsty and a couple sleepless nights. lots and lots of really vivid strange dreams. i had some light light pinkish brown cm at 8dpo, and that might be it.

I am due on the 2nd, been testing everyday since 5dpo ahhaha cause i am addicted.
all negative, i have used all kinds of test, from cheapies to digis

i know i know it may look like i am out but NOT YET!
i still have a chance!!!

It must be really frusterating not knowing exactly when you O'ed!!
HANG IN THERE, CAvalleygirl :dust:


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

My opks keep saying positive butpregnancy tests are neg. Im 6 days late... What doesthis mean?


----------



## newbie123

Hey guys,
I don't know when I ovulated. AF was due on the 3rd and I've been testingg everyday (addicted) for about six days before I got any indication of a line. The line was very faint and I used fmu which was really concentrated since I was dehydrated (tmi). I used a cheapie first and saw nothing so I used a frer (remember, I'm an addict ;)) and got a faint line. Later I looked back at the cheapie and saw a faint line there.

My symptoms have been sore boobs, nausea, mild cramps, and pretty weepy. I think you guys still have plenty of time. Most people don't get positive tests until their AF is missed. Good luck! Keep us posted! This is definitely a lucky thread :).


----------



## SleepyBaby

this symptom spotting is starting to get annoying, today is the day my ticker wants me to test, and ive not a test in the house, thinkin of just getting one and doing it in the morning tomorrow.... 

( i dunno whats happened lol i went from testing 2-3 times a day...to not wanting to test at all !! eeeep )

snooz dont give up hope, infact go read rubys 1st post, go now! lol *:dust: i still have all the hope ya need for ya  :dust: *

:dust: for all on our little lucky thread :dust:


----------



## soozandlily

well i'm supposedly 13dpo now and did a test with fmu this morning and still BFN not even the slightest shadow :( I'm saying supposedly because I had a yeast infection this month which was discovered and treated on the 24th, when it cleared up we BD'd on the evening of 26th and i'm sure I had some good looking EWCM, my cycles can be pretty mixed up as well and last month was the first time I had a 28day cycle in a long time. I'm sort of hoping I jumped the gun and may of O'd late this cycle now, if that's the case it means all the symptom spotting and BFN's would be irrelevant lol but I'd still be in with a chance! (My longest cycle in the past 18 months was 44 days but that is rare it was averaging 35 days but then I lost my phone with all the data on so I'm working from scratch again) If this is a 35 day cycle, AF would not be due until the 9th, and it would also mean I BD'd on the 26th which would be predicted as O day according to my little phone app! It would also mean I am only 6dpo ;) haha I'm sort of hoping this is the case now!

I know it would be a lot easier to use OPK's and temp, and I do plan on using OPK's when and if AF comes along this time, temping however I don't think I'm going to attempt it. I think it would not be as accurate as I would like it to be as I rarely get three hours uninterrupted sleep as I'm forever up and down in the night and it just seems like so much effort and just get's me even more worked up about TTC!


----------



## SleepyBaby

Sooz we shall get our BFP's soon, im waiting for other half to come home with HPT, gawd knows which ones hes bought lol 

sitting with my pregnant friend, feeling freaked out lol 

OPK's test and all that, im not gonna do, that would put to much pressure on the whole thing, i think id crack, just gonna get more exercise with nookie nookie every other night, get fit for the baby coming ! ( when it decides to show ) lol

( he got me a digital :S 13 dpo and a digital? eeep not sure if i should trust it, but here goes nothing )


----------



## 2boysmummy

Ok so I woke up half an hour b4 my alarm this morning after had a great sleep for the first night in yonks. Couldn't stop myself did a cb test bfn!!! knew it would due on tomorrow. I now have convinced myself that I am not pregnant. 
No symptoms at all yesterday or this morning no more nausea, sore boobies, bloating or tender cramping tummy. Infant I'm just waiting for pms cramps to start as always the day before I'm due on. Had a really grumpy moody inpatient day yesterday so I think af will defo come this month. 
I have resigned myself to the fact that all the symptoms I felt these past three weeks r Yasmin pill withdrawal and therefore I'm hoping next cycle I will be more clear of exact ov day and can be more organized, I may even start temping. 
Can I do this with a digital ear thermometer on waking does anyone know??? 
Still excited to hear everyone elses news.


----------



## SleepyBaby

BFN with digital... should i trust it tho? >.<


----------



## ruby1980

I got a BFN this morn with a digital hun and i already got a BFP 2 days ago with a FRER....i dont know what to think ....sure i am if the 2 lines were there. Those digis arent very sensitive i dont think ive looked it up xx


----------



## SleepyBaby

phew thanks ruby =) i was begining to lose all hope!! i wanna go get a frer but my bf says no, no point spending more money on another test today -.- could hit him somethimes!

(gotta FRER and got a BFN :'( )


----------



## newbie123

I'm too nervous to test again. My lines were faint, so I think I'm going to wait a few days and then test again. It sounds like things can be very variable so I think everyone still has a shot!


----------



## 2boysmummy

newbie123 said:


> I'm too nervous to test again. My lines were faint, so I think I'm going to wait a few days and then test again. It sounds like things can be very variable so I think everyone still has a shot!

Newbie once I got that positive result before that was it, from personal experience I have found and heard many times positives r positives and that's that (as long as they r there straight away) 

kick back and relax the beginning of ure pregnancy can be as risky as the end. Try not to stretch up high with heavy objects and avoid heavy lifting full stop. 
The trouble with these tests that show up early on the flip side is that until u r way past your af date u worry that it's not real. I'm sure everything will be fine, u have been getting lots of symptoms, just try to enjoy it xx :hugs:


----------



## newbie123

Thanks 2boysmummy! I'm still so excited, but it just doesn't feel real. I think it's still early, but you're right, relaxing is the best thing I can do. Good luck to you! Keep us posted. I'll be following this thread to see how everybody else turns out :).


----------



## kristix

Well I just woke up.....took my temp. It dropped a little more today :( not a good sign.
So I just read all the new updates from everyone, was hoping to see another bfp :(
And finially took my test, and negitive for me.

I would have more hope if I wasn't for my temp dropping. That is kinda hard to get around. 

Oh well, time will tell now!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Tested this morning 10dpo and bfn ... UGH! I know it's early but I don't have ANY symptoms anymore.


----------



## ruby1980

BFN on FRER today,,,,,thats me out must have been a chemical. Well at least i know now that i can get pg again even if this time it wasnt meant to be. I just should have waited longer in the first place before testing as it sometimes gives false hope xx


----------



## 2boysmummy

ruby1980 said:


> BFN on FRER today,,,,,thats me out must have been a chemical. Well at least i know now that i can get pg again even if this time it wasnt meant to be. I just should have waited longer in the first place before testing as it sometimes gives false hope xx

Ruby I am sorry, how close to af r u now?? 
I think I am gonna definately avoid all tests before my af next time. (well try to last til at least 2 days b4. Gutted for u angel. :hugs:


----------



## 2boysmummy

I guess advice I gave to newbie is discounted in the case of a chemical! :0(


----------



## SleepyBaby

:( ruby really sorry to hear that :( hope you are ok x :hugs:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Ruby... So sorry to hear that :( :(


----------



## kristix

Ruby, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## newbie123

I'm so sorry Ruby!! :(


----------



## ruby1980

Thanks guys, just wish af would hurry up now...i feel quite rotten. xx


----------



## kristix

I think a lot of us are feeling down. Ruby, even with the disapointment it isimportant to know if you are havving a chemical. 
its gonna happen when the time is right....that's how I have to think about itn. Xoox love ya ladies. Good night


----------



## soozandlily

Sorry to hear about that Ruby, I had a chemical when I was ttc my daughter, I was only 18 at the time and didn't even know what one was I just took a test it was BFP and then AF showed up anyway not long afterwards :( I agree with kristix, these things happen for a reason, only problem is you don't know what the reason is until further down the line! I had 2 losses before my DD and wouldn't want it any other way now, GL for future cycles though :D x


----------



## 2boysmummy

I knew it I knew it, the witch got me just now bang on time!! Grrr old hag, but on the bright side I have had a month of obviously clearing false hormones out after the pill, and fingers crossed this month I will be ovulating and building a thick lining to cook a little bean... 
Ps can anyone tell me r digital ear thermometers ok for temping, will have to look into this havent got a clue how it all works. 

Ps I did say I would get myself sectioned for being so convinced early on, some posts back.... Now where's that psychiatrist ;0) 

Baby dust to everyone else hope to keep in touch, must carry on this thread it's been very supportive and hilarious at times, as well as heartbreaking love to all x


----------



## SleepyBaby

:( mean AF 2boysmummy

Atm id like my af to show, just for the answer to be 100% atm im stuck in waiting, hate this bit, waiting for BFP or AF is no fun at all! 

wondering should i spam tests or should i wait a week and try again or should i just give in to fact AF is coming or do we stay hopeful or how do we get into nuteral? 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh think i should get signed in now anyway lol !!


----------



## soozandlily

I'm stuck in limbo too and it's no fun :( I could be here for up to two weeks longer as well if my cycles have decided to play games with me! I'm just hoping AF turns up soon, or of course that BFP but I've lost faith a tad bit now, hence why I am currently half way through munching a huge breakfast bap stuffed with bacon, sausage, cheese tomato and egg yummm :D


----------



## SleepyBaby

:( ive lost faith, kinda, not SS but feel like rubbish still and face is coming out all spotty, new for me >.< think im stressing myself into feelin iccky! no win place lol

dont really want to lose hope 100% cause then ill be happy to go out for a drink, but dont wanna be to hopeful either lol

men get it so easy! my fella said BFN? not pregnant then and carried on about his business!! i said maybe maybe not, he said no defo not, see that wee strip there! pfft lol

big brekkie bap sounds awesome! id a tuna n sweetcorn sarnie :( it made me feel ill lol mighta been that or my friend saying 'isnt it funny, your trying for a baby and cant make one and i didnt want one and got one' yea big laughs there.... tho this is 1st month we have been trying.. had to remind myself shes my friend, shes pregnant... cant get up and wallop her lol

anyone any advice on how to deal with pregnant thoughtless friends? lol


----------



## ruby1980

Just ignore it, if the shoe was on the other foot it would be different it cant be nice. My mate doesnt seem to have much sympathy for me i think she thinks the fact i got a positive doesnt mean i was pregnant it musta been wrong. Ok so thats why im in so much pain and my af is completely different? Go away!! Thanks for all your support guys i hope to catch again soon xx


----------



## newbie123

Good luck guys! I know things will work out for you guys when it's supposed to and I'm looking forward to hearing the news next month :).

Apparently I still need to be locked away. I woke up last night panicked that something was wrong :).


----------



## soozandlily

I hope AF comes for me soon, I feel like I'm wasting time just waiting lol I'm come to the agreement cycle 2 didn't work so on to cycle 3 I say.... just gotta find that witch, I know she's lurking somewhere ;)


----------



## SleepyBaby

AF not here, doesnt feel like shes readying up to come either >.< i feel a cycle like last month coming on, 7 bloomin weeks! ( bought another 2 numark tests today tho, holding off till tomorrow to take another, yanno just incase >.< )

i really feel like im about to crack, dunno if i can do this again next month, way to much over thinking involved! seriously losing the plot


----------



## kristix

HI everyone!
I woke up this morning and first thing i did was i take my temp. I was pretty much expecting it to be even lower then yesterday as AF is due today but it actually went back up. which is a good sign.
Af usually comes in the morning for me, havent' seen her yet, which would be another good sign. HOWEVER i pretty much feel like she is coming any moment and I am still testing negative.

I really thought i nailed it this month!! ](*,)

But I tell you, if she does come, the first thing i am doing is drinking some wine!
:wine:


----------



## CAValleygirl

kristix said:


> HI everyone!
> I woke up this morning and first thing i did was i take my temp. I was pretty much expecting it to be even lower then yesterday as AF is due today but it actually went back up. which is a good sign.
> Af usually comes in the morning for me, havent' seen her yet, which would be another good sign. HOWEVER i pretty much feel like she is coming any moment and I am still testing negative.
> 
> I really thought i nailed it this month!! ](*,)
> 
> But I tell you, if she does come, the first thing i am doing is drinking some wine!
> :wine:

Ooohhh this is good! Keep us posted! I like the wine thing, that way, at least you'll get some sort of reward if AF does come :)


----------



## SleepyBaby

:D:D kris when i was pregnant with my little dude, I would have put money on my af coming, felt sill buying a test as i KNEW af was on route, I WAS 1000% she was, but i got my BFP! was 6 years ago now but i never took a test until i was 2 months late, when af symptoms done a runner! lol

:dust: heehee


----------



## kristix

Yay! Sleepy Thanks! thats awesome!~
I just looked through a bunch of temp charts of ladies who got pregnant and tested negative on 14 dpo and then positive on 15 dpo, lifted my spirit a little als

I dont think i ever asked or remember people say how old they are?
I am turning 35 this year ...


----------



## kristix

ooops and of course
:dust:


----------



## SleepyBaby

im turning 25 in 16 days :D

:dust: :dust: and more :dust: 

i got a negitive at about 5pm tonight, gonna take another in the morning if AF doesnt arrive ( really feels like nothing is happening, no AF symptoms, no pg symptoms, no anything, just shattered and wanna sleep! ) but not counting me out till af shows, hope is fading until i remember its reli early in the day to throw the towel in lol


----------



## kristix

Well Happy birthday!! (in 16 days!)
I hope morning brings good news :)

I am going to test one more time this evening (it is only 11am for me right now)
that is if i can keep AF away all day.

The basic rule of temps, is if they stay high for 18 days, pg is likely. 
3 more days to go!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm 30...

I am dying to test today but I think I'm going to try to hold out until Saturday or Sunday...


----------



## SleepyBaby

thankies :D lol

its 8.30pm here ( and im fighting back sleep with mindsweep game, about to scream cause if they would have named it ' find the mine' id be top in scores lol ) lol bit of a time gap lol

im holding onto hope! generally by pretending i have yet to take any tests lol ( also i dont lie very well so if i can make myself believe it i can convince the other half i havent then he wont have a hissy fit when i tell him ive been testing like a mad woman  lol )

15 out of 18 days with temp rise? sounds good! :dust:


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey cav :) 

i try to hold out but fail badly lol only way i can is to make sure the house is empty of tests lol how do you put it out of your mind until then?

:dust:


----------



## kristix

haha yeah CA, how do you do it???!!! ia m the worst, i will test and test and test...and each time i get a negative, i go online and google something about getting BFP late read some ladies stories and then my hopes returns haha


----------



## SleepyBaby

lol Kris you just described my ( new ) daily routine :lol:

( took the other numark test and nearly fainted lol the ... shadow? of a positive came up, really thin and faded line where the positive should come up lol wasnt an evap line as it came up automatically, wasnt a positive was to skinny and faded lol was the l of the + lol ) i need to stop staring at these things )


----------



## kristix

SleepyBaby said:


> lol Kris you just described my ( new ) daily routine :lol:
> 
> ( took the other numark test and nearly fainted lol the ... shadow? of a positive came up, really thin and faded line where the positive should come up lol wasnt an evap line as it came up automatically, wasnt a positive was to skinny and faded lol was the l of the + lol ) i need to stop staring at these things )

Oh my! you almost gave me a heart attack i was soooo excited!

this Tww is going drive me to the nut house.
:loopy:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SleepyBaby

i feel like colouring the beeping bleeper in and just telling my body be preggers or ill make you fat!

seriously shaking lol the numark earlier came up clear as the .... ->> << that white then up pops the shadow of a + on 2nd one, i mean c'mon give me nothing or something, not a would be, could be, maybe !!! the stick done what my bodys been doing!! messin with me lol

got it sitting beside me, from this angle i see a bfp lift it up its bfn... its an illusion!


----------



## kristix

SleepyBaby said:


> got it sitting beside me, from this angle i see a bfp lift it up its bfn... its an illusion!

Thats the WORST!!!


----------



## SleepyBaby

now im second guessing myself as if to its a - ( guess this is another reason not to test early huh, a well, ill not change my habbits now lol) 

*there is a really thin blue line up.. like a positive on a diet.. same line that came up within the time but backround is pure white now and line is blue and there, just way to skinny.. some one just shoot me !


----------



## soozandlily

Try another test sleepy! I assume you will have to wait though as you would surely of done another by now lol I really hope it's something that's leading to your BFP! I feel like I'm back in the running all of a sudden and I don't know why, AF has kept away and I've now convinced myself I O'd late hence no BFP and we cover all bases by BD'ing every other day so I still have a chance.... I really hope I'm not seeing too much into this lol I'm desperate!

ETA: I am sure I can feel little shooting pains in my bbs too, I never get sore bb's not even when AF is due and so I really hope I'm not imagining this :D


----------



## SleepyBaby

I really hope I'm not seeing too much into this lol I'm desperate!

lol couldnt have put it better myself!!

i cant tell my other half i see a skinny blue line, he'd more than likey forhead he ( slap me on the forehead- i invented it for when he was being annoying lol)

Girls our :bfp:'s are coming!! they blooming better be after all the ups and downs of the past few days!! 

( im literally shaking lol at a test that seems unreadable!)

* the lil blue skinny line was on my last test lol ive no more in the house and its 11pm at night!! talk about timing!!*


----------



## soozandlily

Well I'm going to wait it out for a few days now which shouldn't be too difficult (I say this every time and then fail... every time! lol) but I really want to wait, as I know AF could literally show up at any minute. I've giving it til Monday to try again, only 3 days to get through, not long right? lol 

GL Sleepy I really hope this is it for you, we need some positivity back in here!


----------



## kristix

Man I wish i could see a picture of what your seeing SleepY!!

it is just impossible to know with out being able to see it.

Sooz I am feeling desperate too :shipw:


----------



## kristix

We NEED A POSITIVE !!!! :dance::happydance::dance:

I hope that when i wake up in the morning i log onto this site i see a BFP from one of yOU!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## soozandlily

Well my AF tends to show up early morning and I am having a lot of cramping so I really do think if she shows it'll be tomorrow, so that's my little milestone to get past lol My bb's are starting to feel quite funny now and I really hope it's not just me making it up 
:( GL all, hope tomorrow bring's a nice POSITIVE day ;)


----------



## SleepyBaby

googling it, looks line a blue line evap, but it was there in under a minute if thats possiable!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=2279 << random pic of interweb that matches what im seeing in the house, tried to take pic on phone.. fuzzy.. tried webcam.. fuzzier.. still trying lol


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> googling it, looks line a blue line evap, but it was there in under a minute if thats possiable!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=2279 << random pic of interweb that matches what im seeing in the house, tried to take pic on phone.. fuzzy.. tried webcam.. fuzzier.. still trying lol

it turned out the owner of that test was pregnant though, surely that's a good sign??? x


----------



## SleepyBaby

showed it to my other half, he simply said, the FRER and digital you done yesterday where negitive, your not pregnant and threw them back over to me. suppose im now just wasting money. fun. ' why did you not just wait on your AF like you said you where gonna? u pregnant or not?' -.- acting like a big poo, doesnt seem to care!! ( was his idea to try!!)

im sure the line was there within minutes and its defo blue, reading online about blue dye test tho and they all not so positive :'( 

2 tests, same day same box, 1 totally negitive from dip to 10 mins, one with a blue thin line 2-3 mins in, stayed, not quite in middle of test, not way off to side either, i dunno atm i wanna have a mental breakdown curl up n cry.

on the bright side i can always test again tomorrow  heehee


----------



## kristix

ugh i hate the idea of a evap line but i took a test a few months ago and it was an evap...took me DAYS and many more test to finially swallow it down.
I also hate to say that it looked very much like that picture :(
however like sooz said, that girl was preganat who posted that picture so i dont know for sure.
man why is getting preganant such a headache!


----------



## SleepyBaby

:'( i dont like this game but i wanna win the prize!!

gonna head to bed now and see what happens tomorrow :) 

nites :dust:


----------



## kristix

SWEET DREAMS
I will be thinking about yoU!
:dust: :sleep::dust:


----------



## SleepyBaby

[URL=https://s1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg481/sleepybaby2/?action=view&current=evap.jpg][IMG]https://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg481/sleepybaby2/th_evap.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

was an evap, took it apart to see if i could get the line to show on cam :cry:


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> [URL=https://s1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg481/sleepybaby2/?action=view&current=evap.jpg][IMG]https://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg481/sleepybaby2/th_evap.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> was an evap, took it apart to see if i could get the line to show on cam :cry:

I don't know what's what on the pic, never used a blue dye test before or taken one apart, is it me or is there three lines? Confused :s

Well AF is still not here for me, was very crampy last night and my back was really aching, really thought AF was coming this morning as had quite a bit of 'pressure' as if my flow is going to come heavy all of a sudden. :( My back still aches now, but I noticed that every time I blow my nose there's blood on the tissue this started yesterday evening time. I really don't know what to think, I don't know if I'm even 15dpo like I thought or more like 8dpo. Why does this have to be so hard ladies?


----------



## SleepyBaby

it would be the middle blue line, kinda looks like a circle behind it, would be test window ( i had to push screen back in tilt to see it on cam) ( 1st one confirms test worked, middle one would be where positive went and last one is where the dye stops at other side ) 

its just the inside of a ( l )< control line ( + )< test then dye stops on 3rd line bit

bleeding nose = good sign of pregnancy?, i thought it was, kinda like bleeding gums to?

posted to kris on earlier page, i was 10000% sure my af was going to arrive for 2 months before i took test when i was preggers with my son, i was wearing towels and every thing i was that sure it was about to arrive!

I HATE THESE FEW DAYS!!


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> it would be the middle blue line, kinda looks like a circle behind it, would be test window ( i had to push screen back in tilt to see it on cam) ( 1st one confirms test worked, middle one would be where positive went and last one is where the dye stops at other side )
> 
> its just the inside of a ( l )< control line ( + )< test then dye stops on 3rd line bit
> 
> bleeding nose = good sign of pregnancy?, i thought it was, kinda like bleeding gums to?
> 
> posted to kris on earlier page, i was 10000% sure my af was going to arrive for 2 months before i took test when i was preggers with my son, i was wearing towels and every thing i was that sure it was about to arrive!
> 
> I HATE THESE FEW DAYS!!

I can see the test line pretty well and it has colour, have you tested since? I don't like them blue dye tests never done one but they look like they could get your hopes up and then let you down :(

I agree, I wish I was one of those ladies who has a perfect 28 day cycle, and AF just showed up like clockwise, unless pregnant of course  

TWW can be anywhere from 14-28 days when your body is all over the place like mine, I'm sure I delay AF just by hoping i'm pregnant lol I heard bleeding nose is a good sign, but I've literally had a snotty nose now for 9 days on the run so I'm pretty sure that could be the reason for it... I don't feel myself though but then I haven't for the past 10 days or so, I just think I'm one of the unlucky ones who falls sick in their TWW and it's completely thrown of my symptom spotting :(


----------



## SleepyBaby

yea, negitive this morning, so even though it came up within a minute and has colour it has to have been an evap :( doesnt it? lol im questioning it even tho it HAS to have been!! 

its horriable to not know if your sick or pregnant or what! ive been SS everything and passing it off as something else then going back to it at a later date going .. here wait a minute that could be... 

am glad this wee thread was started tho as its really been good to have others to talk to about it, has helped me lots n lots :) thankies ladies heehee

:hugs: :dust:

*EDIT* 

this mornings test = 1 evap same as last night ( blue skinny line up quickly) and another evap ( grey line up after 10 mins)

*update*

so pink dye test.. pink evap line, again very very skinny pink line! stoopid evaps stalking me! 

started spotting now, im not due AF to 7th going by normal cycles, ( 35 days, last cycle was 7 weeks long )


----------



## kristix

:hissy::hissy::hissy::witch::hissy::hissy::hissy:
SHE GOT ME!!!

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

oh well, i am out. I really thought i had an awesome chance this month. but AF got me real good this morning.

Well on to the next month!

hope you guys are doing alright....tonight i am having a few glasses of wine :)


----------



## kristix

Thats alot of evaps! what is up with that????


----------



## SleepyBaby

no idea, this mornings where same brand as last nights, and the pink one was a left over cheapy id forgotten about, but think af is on route.. so im out to :( least now can stop testing SS and generally going loopy lol next month will be more successful :D 

enjoy your wine :D


----------



## kristix

Next month can't be any worse haha Right???
I tend to have longer cycels though and i just looked ahead and i am not probably going to ovulate all the way till like maybe feb 27th or so (cd 25 is the average for me...sometimes i 0 at cd 18 and longest has been cd 32 ----yuck) 

Fingers crossed for a shorter cycle this time round!!!!


----------



## SleepyBaby

lol thats true, next month cant be worse! plus nookie every other day for a month will get me back into shape lol ( no clue when i 0 so may as well try all month long  )


----------



## kristix

haha thats a good plan, i think i will stick to that plan to, my husband will be happy :)
i just ordered like 50 internet opks haha Ooooooooh great! more sticks to pee on!! haha at this point, i am so over peeing on things!


----------



## SleepyBaby

i think peeing on a stick this month has just flat out made the whole waiting game so much harder, use more monies and played guess the result ALOT, next month, less poas more nookie lol might make it less stressful! 

this brown spotting isn't going away or turning into AF! 

least next month i can expect to feel pregnant, get all the symptoms early, maybe spot brown and ill know i can trust none of it, and carry on doing what im doing until AF is due, then test ( i hope)


----------



## soozandlily

Sorry to hear the witch got you kristix, hope this month is your month! Still no AF for me, we'll see what tomorrow brings I suppose.... I'm at work all day so no POAS temptation and then in work Sunday and Monday too. Will try to put up any updates over the weekend but it can be a busy time !


----------



## kristix

yes, both of you let me know how things go!
The peeing on the stick is the only way i can manage to get through the waiting game. I know if makes itharder for some people but for me it makes it easier to wait.

for some reason i think i start to get use to seeing the negatives from early on and i am less dissapointed at the end if it isn't positive. wierd huh???

anyway, i really enjoyed this tww with you guys and will be sending lots of baby dust to you !!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I haven't gotten my AF yet but I am still BFN on all tests. NO SYMPTOMS here except sore hip bones? and lower back pain...


----------



## SleepyBaby

No AF is a good symptom =) keep the hope :) we need a BFP boost :dust:


----------



## kristix

No kidding! I want to live through someone elses BFP right now :)


----------



## SleepyBaby

no one else had a BFP? :'(


----------



## TjSr

SleepyBaby said:


> i think peeing on a stick this month has just flat out made the whole waiting game so much harder, use more monies and played guess the result ALOT, next month, less poas more nookie lol might make it less stressful!
> 
> this brown spotting isn't going away or turning into AF!
> 
> least next month i can expect to feel pregnant, get all the symptoms early, maybe spot brown and ill know i can trust none of it, and carry on doing what im doing until AF is due, then test ( i hope)

That's how its been for me too! Had all the symptoms that started a couple weeks ago! And then stupid brown spotting yesterday and today. Af due tomorrow and keep getting negatives! This is my 2nd 35 day cycle. I got opks to use for next time!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I had brown spotting for two days and a streak of red blood yesterday... That's it! No AF though... Frustrating!


----------



## kristix

Well at least we had one BFP (NEWBIE)
CAVALLEY are you testing?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Yes I tested and bfn :(

My dr. is considering it a period and I'm starting my second cycle of clomid today :/


----------



## kristix

Here we go again!! I hope this new cycle is THE ONE!


----------



## SleepyBaby

im up for a new round :D no O testers tho, think im gonna do the hot undies month this month 

last month was very much, lets make a baby, now, positions.. ready set.... gooooo!! 

i say we make this month more fun less stress!! 

was sitting thinking to myself last months :spermy: where thinking to themselves, if i go in there ill be in the army when i come back out, screw that idea! runnnn! this month they have to think ' oh a playground with sweeties! im in ! '

its a different way to look at it, but might work lol

:hug: We can do it :friends: This Month Will Be Ours :wohoo:


----------



## kristix

I am into that!
I have alot going on this month so i hope that i will not be obsessing over it as much.
I just booked a suprise 3 day trip to hawaii, gonna surprise my parents. I dont get to see them oftem cause they live in NY and i am in CA but this will be a nice little break. Then it is my husbands birthday his month too....we are doing a 3 day camping trip in the desert for that...

I have no idead when i am ovulating, anywhere between the 18th of this month and the 3rd of march, holy cow, i hope i find it! haha i tell ya, long irregular cycles are no fun.

I might have to use the opks but I am going to try to find my O day mostly on my CM.


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

Hey Ladies. I havent posted on here in a whileee! But just an update. I am 12 days late today and still no sign of af... Also another.. BFN... Ughhh!! I have an appointment Thursday and hoping they will do a blood test. But today I started getting pains under and around my belly button. Has anyone experienced this or know if it is a sign of pregnancy?


----------



## SleepyBaby

Kaity, my friend is in mine atm with cramps/ pains under her belly button, she had a late BFP :) ( should be 12 weeks this week got bfp 2/3 weeks ago) Good luck :D

Kris that sounds like a really good month ahead of you !! all the stress going out the window!

:dust:


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

Thanks SleepyBaby! I tested this morning 13 days late and BFN. Two more days till my appointment.


----------



## Kaity_Wendy

The witch has arrived... Ughh!! Im out. Good luck to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Sorry Kaity :(


----------



## SleepyBaby

:( not so good kaity

Onwards and Upwards tho eh? 

this month is a new month, start of a new cycle :) We can do it this month :) and we can have lots of fun trying to :)

:dust: Fresh Dust For A New Cycle :dust:


----------



## kristix

Do you guys know when abouts you might ovulate this month?

NEW DUST YAY!!! :dust:


----------



## newbie123

Hey guys,
I just popped back in to this thread to see how everyone's doing. Good luck next month! It'll happen. I'm sure I'll be seeing you guys in the 1st tri area soon enough. :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Thanks, Newbie!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Smooch

Hi..my name is amber..I am a recovering testoholic lol..trying to keep my home test free until its really that time hahaha ;)


----------



## kristix

Haha smooch. You will fit it perfect here...welcome!

Newbie! Thanks! We will see ya soon....gives us updats on how ur doin!


----------



## SleepyBaby

Still happy we got one BFP with newbie :D im guessing around 18th to O here, which is kewl as its my birthday :) maybe make myself a wee pressie lol

hey smooch =) welcomes to the thread :D recovering testaholic, i like that term lol ill be doing the same this month after nasty evap heart attack last month! lol

evaps stalked me for 2 days!! on blue and pink tests!!

:dust::dust: and more :dust: for all :D


----------



## newbie123

Hey guys,
I'm actually feeling great :). I think I'm coming down with a cold now, but it's winter so it's to be expected.

I can't wait to hear who gets to join me next month :). Good luck!


----------



## CAValleygirl

SleepyBaby said:


> Still happy we got one BFP with newbie :D im guessing around 18th to O here, which is kewl as its my birthday :) maybe make myself a wee pressie lol
> 
> hey smooch =) welcomes to the thread :D recovering testaholic, i like that term lol ill be doing the same this month after nasty evap heart attack last month! lol
> 
> evaps stalked me for 2 days!! on blue and pink tests!!
> 
> :dust::dust: and more :dust: for all :D

I should be ovulating around the 18th too! Cross your fingers...


----------



## kristix

the earliest i will ovulate is the 18th. but it could be anywhere between the 18th of feb and the 5th of march!!! ugh 
I am hoping for a short cycle. I am starting my opks on valentines day :) the 14th :) then i will probably have to use those almost the whole time until i O. I watch CM too which helps greatly but i dont want to take the chance of missing it.

My husbands birthday is the 18th also!! i was hoping that might be our lucky night as well :)


----------



## SleepyBaby

we all O'ing around 18th ( at a guess lol ) i thinks its really great @ the dates lol cause we will all be thinking the same things at the same times :D 

:dust: for birthdays :dust: for valentines day and :dust: for timing!

What a great month !!


----------



## kristix

How is everyone else doping in here?

I just got back from Hawaii yesterday and it is back to the grind. I am excited to see what this month has in store though, anyone super close to O yet?
i still have a little bit to go


----------



## mmafro

HI ladies sorry to but in but i have a quick question....is it normal to get an almost pos opk at 8dpo????


----------



## barbikins

As soon as I bought the IC, I've also tested like crazy. It's like some kind of mental disorder! LOL
And I scrutinize the tests with all sorts of lights. Even though I'm so very well aware of what a faint positive looks like. LAME!
Well it's just wishful thinking right? I'm 4dpo & I am loosing my patience to start testing for real.


----------



## darrelsmommy

ive been testing since 5dpo.... still all negatives, thought the cb plus gave me a positive so i sent my bf to the dollarstore and nope they were negative but i FEEL pregnant and im waiting for my internet cheapies to come in and i will order more for the next cycle....


----------



## kristix

HI MMAFRO- I dont really know as I dont test on my opks after i have ovulated. I know that your body usually will show some type of line. They will show positive if you are pregnant but it is my understanding that it doesn't mean much unless it is a positive result...i really dont have a very good answer for you sorry :(

Barb, and Darrel......i always test way too early.....last cycle i stated at 5 dpo haha couldn't help myself.


----------



## darrelsmommy

i take mine apart if i think i see a hint of a line! talk about horrible lol i swear im pregnant and i have all the signs but nope no positives yet even though i think that i see a line and convince myself one is there, its freaking horrible! im driving myself and bf nuts and broke!lol


----------



## 2boysmummy

kristix said:


> Do you guys know when abouts you might ovulate this month?
> 
> NEW DUST YAY!!! :dust:

Hello again all, given myself a break for a little while from here otherwise I seem to become consumed by everything ttc!! 
I ovulated on fri(10th feb) - I think, I'm always around day 10, I had a constant sore stitch like pain the night before which was sore to press and the next day this continued with af like cramps, u felt tender and bruised the day after and lethargic, stroppy, and hugely dizzy on Sunday. 
Feel tip top today tummy back to normal and creamy White cm. 
Here goes the tww, good luck everyone x. :happydance:


----------



## darrelsmommy

i should o again on the 25th of the month, if i dont get a bfp soon!


----------



## SleepyBaby

:dust: hey all :)

i used a test this month BEFORE o'ing lol i managed somehow to convince myself that AF was to short n light, ofc i was filling my own head with baby dust lol

Been minding a little 4 month old baby for past 4 days and all i can think is i want one!! but ofc with a little one in the bedroom and a 6 year old running about its hard to make the time >.< already getting the feeling this month isnt gonna be my month :'(


----------



## kristix

Sleepy! stop thinking like that :) 
It is possible that i might be Oing this weekend but we have a big camping trip planned with a ton of friends, so that might make BDing a little tricky haha we shall see. maybe O will hold off a week for me.

Anyhoooo.........I just got back from Hawaii, had a nice Valentines dinner last night...and today I got a raise!!! Yay!


----------



## SleepyBaby

go go Kris :D Gratz on raise!!

camping with a tonne of friends, sounds fun, esp when ya sneak off into the bushes lmao :lol:

Does sound like your month for good luck :D :dust:


----------



## darrelsmommy

ok how sad am i, i ordered internet cheapies a month ago and i wish theyd hurry the hell up and get here cause ive never had boobs this sore for just a period!!!!

congrats on the raise!!!


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey :) darrelsmommy did you get your BFP? or is ticker off? Congratz if you did :D:D


----------



## Stephytiggs

SleepyBaby said:


> hey ruby :)
> 
> i think that's why people tell us not to test early and to leave it a week between testing and stuff, don't give up hope, some people don't get a + until later on! i will refuse to count myself out until AF arrives!
> 
> we gotta stay positive :D
> 
> ( random thought of the hour ) why couldn't we have some way to know 100% that we are pregnant or not? like as soon as you get pregnant your thumb nail turned ... pink or blue, or a little picture or a stalk appears on the palm of your hand!

A stalk in the palm if our hand sounds so magical...but only one that we can see otherwise everyone would know!!


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey steph :) i never thought about that, defo something to add in !

little itty bitta stalk that only we can see, would be so much more exciting than a line on a stick!


----------



## 2boysmummy

Ok so last af 2nd Feb, ov on 10th Feb day 8!!! Now 10 dpo, been cramping and tainting most days all day, been getting backache more recently and heartburn, bloated, gasy mmm.... Nice! And just now I was rushing around getting the house clean now the kids r back to school and had to sit down for a while. I seriously thought I had wet myself, went to the toilet and lots of creamy cm in my knickers and loads more on the tissue. it's like ewcm but yellowish. 
Two nights ago I went out for a meal and my tummy was so crampy and sore I had to sit with my feet up under the table on Hubby's lap! I did not care at this point if it looked like I was giving him a foot treat ;0) it was the only way I could get comfy. It was alot worse than af cramps and I got really irritable with it.
I have got until 29th Feb til af due which makes my 2ww more like 3 coz I ov so blinking early. Ordered a frer yesterday on net so Im hoping it will hurry up and get here as thinking of testing on 14 dpo. 

I've also been less regular doing number 2's as usually go every morning but been missing days out which is unlike me. 

I keep feeling my tummy just above my pelvic none and I'm sure it's getting harder... I have shown very quickly with previous pregnancies because I have a short body and long legs. Oh hurry up mr postman. 

Anyone else on 10 dpo with similar symptoms x.


----------



## HayleyJJ

ladies can you look at my chart and see whay u think

been sat here reading the thread wow im not the only one obsessed with testing lol did today bfn :-( but my god my boobs are soreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## darrelsmommy

hey there, i did get my bfp went for bloodwork today will know my hcg levels tomorrow :)


----------



## SleepyBaby

Sounding Good 2boysmummy :D heres hoping you :bfp: is on its way ^^ im about 2dpo again all symptom checks are off for this month cause i gotta cold or start of a flu or summit >.<

hey hayley :) im no good at all with charts, never made one :S

Gratz Darrelsmommy :D:D 

:dust: Dust to All :D :dust:


----------



## 2boysmummy

12dpo BFN grrrrrrr


----------



## SleepyBaby

dont give up hope till af comes :D harder said than done but remember all the mummys out there who got BFN's until 2 weeks later or 3 weeks later, or im some people cases, no BFP at all for 9 months!


----------



## kristix

anybody in there tww??

I think i MIGHT have ovulated last night...
but my temp hasn't spiked yet so maybe tonight. I just got a positive opk, but my temps are all wacky. gonna say thats due to all my traveling...which is also why i have been absent!

well we did bd last night, gonna try to tonight as well, fingers crossed i get lucky but this is a mess of a month for me. haha

hows everyone else, anyone still hanging around???


----------



## SleepyBaby

i think im 4 days into the 2ww now, got a cold/flu with major headaches and feeling nauseas and backs killing me, so any SS is out the window ! also having lotta stress with family issues atm so heads all over the place!

a bpf this month is looking unlikley :( not much bd to much stress and a bug :(


----------



## kristix

Sleepy, i am kinda in the same boat. :boat:

A lot of traveling and celebrating and irregular sleep, totally tired....doesn't look like my best month for concieving but hey...ya never know.

i am not sure if i ovulated yet or not....will find out in the next couple of days though.


----------



## kristix

Feeling a little more postive this evening. Got home from work did a internet cheapy opk, totally positive! I better see a temp spike tomorrow! Haha can't wait to bd again yay


----------



## SleepyBaby

hehe go go go Kris xD

my flu thingy seems to have gone away, everything but headache and feeling ill is gone, headache is 10% what it was yesterday :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies,

I'm 7dpo today. Any "symptom" has completely gone away so I feel pretty out :/


----------



## darrelsmommy

lol how sad am i, i took 9 tests to verify that yes i am pregnant


----------



## sweetpea417

CAValleygirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm 7dpo today. Any "symptom" has completely gone away so I feel pretty out :/

Maybe you'll be one of those gals that gets a :bfp: but has no symptoms! It happens all the time!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Is there room for one more POAS addict here??? :shrug:
I tested at supposedly 6 DPO and got a faint positive (yesterday)... Got two BFN's today... :cry: I do feel very nauseous and my nipples hurt, as well as crampy last night and my lower back hurts :wacko: eeekkk... I am addicted to the sticks!!! They call to me in the middle of the night :haha:

We all know I'm going to test every single day until AF shows....and that's FOREVER away :growlmad:


----------



## kristix

Fingers crossed for ya cavalley!

Of course there is room chickadee...sounds like you will fit right in.
think I just ovulated yesterday or today......gonna try really hard to hold off till atleast 8 days haa and even that is so early!


----------



## CAValleygirl

How are you ladies?

9dpo and still nothing. I'm convinced I'm out :(


----------



## Chickadeedee

I'm 9DPO too, no symptoms either!! My back has been hurting for a few days but I'm convinced that's from exercising :haha:
I managed to somehow NOT test this morning????!!!!! :shrug: I'm really trying to wait until Friday....so that translates into tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Kitschdolly

7DPO and I have just done a test (BFN) ... I don't know why as I know it is too early but I couldn't help myself! AF due this time next week, and it is my first month TTC - I felt awful for two days after we DTD I hoped it was because I had conceived so perhaps a sudden rush of hormones ... but the only symptoms which I have now are being spotty and having eczema which I haven't had for years and has come out of the blue. Either of those could just come randomly anyway so that alongside and my BFN I am not feeling hopeful.

Was really hoping first month we would get lucky :(


----------



## kristix

You got plently of time kits.....you too hickadee and cavalley

I am all confused this cycle. I am hoping I o'ed on the 22 but my temps are al wacky....I may not have o'ed yet or at all this month.......but my opks were positive.....so I am hopful due to travel and stress my temps are off.

Time willl tell! I am ready to get testing!! Come on!! Haha


----------



## kristix

well i am pretty sure i have not O'ed....maybe I just had a surge with out ovulation follow up. my temps have stayed down.

Pretty irritating. 

Gonna keep tracking my opks and continue to BD and hope I Ovulate. :shrug:


----------



## Bingers

Help please! I have just done a pregnancy test - period due tomorrow but pretty irregular so thought would try. Not got leaflet as pack of three tests and only kept last test which I've just used. Box says to check result within 5 mins but as not expecting positive result left longer than 5 mins but no longer than 10. Does that mean result probably not right?! Thanks for any help or advice re this x


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey bingers :) positive test? post your pic  ( i would take any result under 10 mins as a result, positive or negitive x

Seems to be a lot of us have given up this month before any af 0.0 whats that about?!? c'mon ladies :dust: we are not out until we are out!!!! right?

welcomes to the newbies in the thread :D cant wait to see everyones BFP's!


----------



## kristix

haha as long as i ovulate i have a chance!!

I just can't seem to find that egg!!! ugh

BDing just in case and just for fun. but i really hope my temps rise soon...hate it when i have s super super long cycle!

BFP!!!! lets seeeee some!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## soozandlily

hey ladies didn't realise this thread was still active! I'm backkkk lol

Update on me this month: Experienced pink spotting cd15, a bit darker spotting cd16, pink again cd17 and brown cd18. It's all gone now and as it's 1.16am now I'm cd 25! :) We have covered all bases in regards to BD'ing and are still continuing just incase as I hear that mid cycle spotting is more common in longer cycles (which I experience) but I'm really hoping it may of being O spotting?

I've not really had all that many symptoms to be honest. I'm a bit crampy at the moment but hoping to hold out testing til CD29 now as my last AF was 30 days and the one before 27! 

GL all x


----------



## soozandlily

So CD 25 Ive had very light brown spotting, IB?? Really really hopeful, Def waiting til Sunday to test as going on averages I should be due AF on 5th March!


----------



## kristix

Hey Sooz!!!! Welcome back!!

Could be IB, I hope it is!!!!

I am on CD 27 and still have not ovulated yet! Ugh
2 months ago i didn't ovulate until CD 32....so hopefully this week it will happen.
I just hate it when my cycle get super long....


Sooz is gonna test on sunday! can't wait! :dust:

anyone else testing anytime soon???


----------



## SleepyBaby

sounding good sooz :D:D

hope it happens for ya soon kris :)

im guessing i o'd about 18-20th, but not testing temp or using o kit thingys so it really is a guess lol maybe test in the morning and if its a bfn try again next week if af goes into hiding... this months flew in!

:dust:


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> sounding good sooz :D:D
> 
> hope it happens for ya soon kris :)
> 
> im guessing i o'd about 18-20th, but not testing temp or using o kit thingys so it really is a guess lol maybe test in the morning and if its a bfn try again next week if af goes into hiding... this months flew in!
> 
> :dust:

I also think I o'd around the 20th but not 100% like yourself as don't use opk's etc... and if my brown discharge today is IB that would be about right at 9dpo. I really don't want to get my hope's up too much but I have been so relaxed this month and the signs are good so FX! And I agree Feb has flew by so quickly!

I'm at work tomorrow, friday and saturday for 3 x 8 hour shifts so should be able to hold off til sunday! Keep us updated whenever you test :) and GL x


----------



## Chickadeedee

Sooz - fingers crossed!!! 

As for me, I'm considering testing tomorrow, or Friday if I can possibly hold out :thumbup:


----------



## cherrylee

I've tested 4 times since I was 3 days away from my period. I am now supposed to be on my 4th day of my period and the test this AM was still negative. Man oh man my body is messed up.


----------



## kristix

maybe it is such a strange month cause it is leap year....
my friend just had a baby girl today...on leap year..so cool!


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> maybe it is such a strange month cause it is leap year....
> my friend just had a baby girl today...on leap year..so cool!

My friend was 24 today, or in theory her 6th birthday lol x


----------



## SleepyBaby

:( return of the evil evaps, took a test, literally within seconds positive line started appearing... EVAP :( tis one of them thin blue lines again! tho to be fair this evap was different as it came up quickly but then faded before the 5 mins time frame! also bit fatter than last months evaps....

am i POAS wrong or something? cause 9/10 tests i take, blue or pink seem to come up with evap lines, i can see me getting the BFP and throwing it out as an evap! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

so (prob) a BFN for me today lol not gonna test again for another few days ( i hope lol )

hows everyone else feeling this month? any more positive thinking ? x


----------



## SleepyBaby

https://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg481/sleepybaby2/IMG20120301_002.jpg

( same test different pic )


:dust: Also Big Gratz to CAValleygirl :D seen Your BFP on another post :D


----------



## Chickadeedee

Sleepy that is indeed weird!!! I don't think I've ever had an evap... I did have a faint positive on a pink dye test at 6dpo (which I believe is impossible!!!!) but no evaps...there is no way that could be a true positive???

Tested again today, :bfn:


----------



## kristix

Oh no sleepy. ... not again! What's up with that......it does look like an evap....but I would totally test again fr sure.....sometimes its hard to tell. Fingers crossed!

I tested opk today...ditial postive and internet cheapy positive.....so I hops this time I ovulate....gonna try o bd tonight.....I. just want tp ovulate and start my tww already!


----------



## kristix

Sorry chicke.....when's ur af due? Hope she stays away!

Sorry for all the typos....on my phone


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey :) tested again today BFN, gutted at the evaps! keep getting excited then bam back down to earth :(

( there was a very very faint pink line on it, (got my pregnant friend to POAS to test thickness of my line to hers, same size of line, thats a 1st, but its a real squinter, she could see it tho, taking it as an evap because its very very faint )

went from 5 pound tests to dollar pink dye tests, cheaper and no evil dark evaps ( hopefully )

It Aint over til the aunt lady shows up eh ?P could still be my month ^^

yea for the positive opk's :D have fun trying lol xD :dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## kristix

Wow i didn't see Cavalleygirl post about her postive! thats awesome!!!!

I am pretty sure i ovulated today...had the temp dip on my temps, combined with the positive opk. as long as i have a high temp tomorrow, i know it happened.

BD'd last night....night try to get to it tonight as well....can't hurt!

Sleep, nothing is over yet!


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Wow i didn't see Cavalleygirl post about her postive! thats awesome!!!!
> 
> I am pretty sure i ovulated today...had the temp dip on my temps, combined with the positive opk. as long as i have a high temp tomorrow, i know it happened.
> 
> BD'd last night....night try to get to it tonight as well....can't hurt!
> 
> Sleep, nothing is over yet!

yay I really hope you caught the egg this month hun!

I caved and POAS today but it was a BFN :( I am still hopeful that the brown spotting I had was IB but how long should I expect to wait until I get a BFP if it was? It happened 9 dpo and it literally only lasted a few hours and was just when I wiped (my cm was tinged brownish) no AF signs or pregnant signs since. 

I'm really going to try to hold out for Sunday now, given it 4 days since the spotting, that should be long enough for an accurate result? 

I really wish that I had sore BB's I never get them so I would love it, I'd take that as a BFP on it's own lol x


----------



## kristix

i looked online and the first site i found said :
*Implantation, when the fertilized egg implants into the endometrium, happens about a week after ovulation (range: 6-12 days), and it takes another 3-4 days after implantation (9-16 dpo: days after ovulation) for the blood pregnancy test to first become positive, followed 2-3 days later by the early positive pregnancy urine test, the home pregnancy test *


----------



## kristix

How many DPO are you today??


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> How many DPO are you today??

I'm only 11dpo so looks like I may of jumped the gun a bit on testing if I did have IB on 9dpo! 

It's hard because you see so many people getting BFP's at 11dpo and then you think well if I haven't got one then must not be pregnant! 

But I'm hopeful now :) I have the supposedly 10mIU pregnancy test's so really hope that if im pregnant it'll pick up on 13dpo, if not then will leave it another 2 days.... Tomorrow is my last shift at work though for 9 days so really hoping either BFP/AF soon as I'll spend my time off stressing lol!

I'm hoping your TWW goes well, It's always so stressful for me :(


----------



## kristix

Ugh i am not looking forward to my TWW as I have just started .....

I know how you feel about seeign everyone else get early BFP. but there are plenty of women who get later BFP also....doesn't make it easier though...

if you did implant at 9 dpo, you def are in the running! :dust:

I REALLY REALLY hope you implanted!!!


----------



## SleepyBaby

[IMG]https://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg481/sleepybaby2/IMG20120303_003.jpg[/IMG]

girlies them evaps ive been getting this month... i dont think they where evaps yanno :D


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> [IMG]https://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg481/sleepybaby2/IMG20120303_003.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> girlies them evaps ive been getting this month... i dont think they where evaps yanno :D

OMG!!!! YAY!

So happy for you, congratulations!!! :) Although it mean's we need some new girlies on this thread now it's getting empty lol

I tested again today, wish I hadn't as got a BFN :( Don't have any of the usual AF signs though such as acne breakout or the mood swings I usually get the week before AF is due and they are normally in full swing by now. 

Still slightly hopeful for this month, but hope that if AF is on her way she turns up on time! Me and my OH have a night out planned on 9th March (staying in a suite in the Hilton for the night woop!) and we plan on going out, so at least if AF is going to show her face let her do it before Friday so I can have a drink lol


----------



## SleepyBaby

i have 0 symptoms, literally 0, so id say no signs are good signs! didnt bd this month at all really except on 18-20 so was really unexpected, took 4 tests today all lighter than fmu but to be expected! just hoping for a stick bean this time :( i miscarried at 6 weeks last time so unnerved :S

sounds like a good night you have planned :D wish my OH would take me out for the night, or even just make a cuppa tea now and again lol

:dust: for all :D


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> i have 0 symptoms, literally 0, so id say no signs are good signs! didnt bd this month at all really except on 18-20 so was really unexpected, took 4 tests today all lighter than fmu but to be expected! just hoping for a stick bean this time :( i miscarried at 6 weeks last time so unnerved :S
> 
> sounds like a good night you have planned :D wish my OH would take me out for the night, or even just make a cuppa tea now and again lol
> 
> :dust: for all :D

I'm actually taking him lol It's a v-day gift but it's the first weekend i've had off since then so that's why it's late :)

I really hope you get your sticky bean. I had a m/c at 7 weeks before my DD was born and then a missed m/c at 12 weeks in dec 2009 so I know how nerve racking it can be! 

You will have to keep us all updated, hopefully not long til the rest of us join you!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Congrats Sleepy!!!!! :hugs: I thought that you had too many "Evaps" for them to be true Evaps!!!!

I didn't test today,.... Soo tired of the negatives..I will test tomorrow probably.. AF is due between Wednesday & Friday, depending on how long this cycle is.. It has been anywhere from 28 days up to 34... Most recently 31ish....

Sooz, fingers still crossed for you!!!


----------



## SleepyBaby

not gonna et nerves get to me, gonna just be happy about it ^^

fingers crossed for everyone :dust: :D


----------



## soozandlily

Well still a BFN this morning with FMU, and today is supposedly 'AF day'. So annoying, thought I had caught the eggy this month, but doesn't look that way :\ 

Chickadee I have the same problem with my cycles, the shortest I had in the past 18 months was 27 days and the longest was 54, so it can be a little difficult to predict O sometimes. I'm pretty sure I'm right on track this month though as having AF style cramps last night so reckon she'll rear her ugly head soon! :(

GL to those still in the running, I know it's not over til AF shows but I'm pretty set on going on to TTC Cycle 4 now! x


----------



## kristix

SLEEEPY!!! CONGRATS!!!! Thats soooo amazing! yay!!!!!
Yeah we do need a few more girlies in here now...
Sooz, Sorry your feeling discouraged. I am too...I STILL have not ovulated!!! i am on cd 32!
this is getting annoying now!
I have had two surges, but no temp rise :(


----------



## soozandlily

Well i did a test this morning although it was almost certainly a BFN I looked at the test from yesterday and noticed an evap line (it had been left in bathroom window and sun got to it) so held it next to the test I just did and sure I saw a VERY faint line in the same place where the evap was on the other. Think my eyes are deceiving me though to be honest :(

Still no AF though which is annoying :(


----------



## SleepyBaby

sooz i done the same thing excpt got my pregnant friend to POAS to compare... i put it down as an evap, ( ya can see in last couple of posts i wrote i got evap same size n fatness as her ) test again in the morning ! xD fingers crossed for you :dust:

i got positive on digital test today, so its sinking in its real, was still believeing the positives i got where evaps until then!

https://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg481/sleepybaby2/th_IMG20120302_010-1.jpg

thats my friends BFP and my two evaps ( i was 100% sure they where evaps at the time, id of put money on it )

https://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg481/sleepybaby2/th_IMG20120302_010.jpg

on there own i couldnt see anything thought it was stark white!


----------



## kristix

Haha I can't believe you already got your BFP ((((((YAYAYAYAY)))))) and i haven't even ovulated UGH!!! haha

I am sooo happy for you Sleepy!!

Sooz - here is too AF never showing....:dust:


----------



## SleepyBaby

I cant believe it neither, seems to be when im 100% stressed over something else and not thinking about ttc i get lucky, when im ttc when thinking about it it doesnt happen! Been pregnant 3 times now! lol

:dust: i dont want to go into 1st tri without you guys :'( this thread has been a wee safe place up to now! :dust: sending you 1000000000x baby dust and much much luck!! Happy thoughts and lots of whatever else is needed!


----------



## kristix

I am determined to be right behind you!...who knows, maybe I already did actually ovulate and am already pregnant haha~! :haha:

i am totally frustrated with my temping this month!!

I think cause i went to hawaii and on a camping trip...and had a few more drinks then normally, my BBTs were all over the place.:wacko:
I am hoping that i ovulated when my OPK said positive....that would mean i am 4dpo!

Sleepy, even if i dont make it ...and can't join you for the babies due in November, i will still check in on ya!:winkwink:


----------



## soozandlily

Well I haven't tested since as I have ran out of cheap tests and only have 2 digi's which I'm saving. However being really crampy with a bad back last two days and now my nipples really hurt (possibly from poking them 24/7 lol) and still no AF! I'm on CD31 now, if AF doesn't show by monday (CD37) Will test with a digi! I'm off all week from work and so is my OH so find it difficult to test. I like to keep the BFN's a secret from OH, we've had two previous losses and don't think he'd handle the TWW and BFN let down's like us ladies manage to!

Your pictures make me hopeful sleepy :) My DD is a Nov baby, so it'd be expensive birthdays lol but worth it! 

Im especially broody today after going to visit my new nephew up the hospital. He's a beaut, was born yesterday and was a whopping 10lb! He still looked tiny though and oh so cute :) Cannot wait til it's me! and hopefully we can all be bump buddies! :D

If it's not November kristix, December it will be! :D


----------



## kristix

Totally Sooz! although december is my bday and christmas, another expensive month but like you said well worth it!

hmmm well i am not close to being ready to test. i either ovulated on march 2nd (fingers crossed i did) or i haven't even ovulated yet...ugh cd 33

so either way this month is a big mystery for me, but keeps me on my toes anyway :)
:dust:


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Totally Sooz! although december is my bday and christmas, another expensive month but like you said well worth it!
> 
> hmmm well i am not close to being ready to test. i either ovulated on march 2nd (fingers crossed i did) or i haven't even ovulated yet...ugh cd 33
> 
> so either way this month is a big mystery for me, but keeps me on my toes anyway :)
> :dust:

I really hope you already O'd :) GL and I know you'll keep us updated :) I still have a pretty achy back, if AF turns up it's usually in the middle of the night or first thing morning so we'll soon see. I want to POAS so bad! Might have to nip out tomorrow get a couple of cheapies while OH goes to the gym... already going against what I said 1 hour ago lmao!

I've took up a hobby to get me through the tiresome TWW! I've started 'customising' things :). I've always enjoyed fashion and things and love to dress my daughter, she's so trendy lol So having fun decorating phone covers with gems (for me and OH's younger sister has now got me doing it for her friends haha) and shoes (I've done lily some sparkly converse! they are so cute) and started painting her nails and trying do patterns etc... She's a proper girly girl so she love's it and we role-play at the same time (it's so funny, we pretend to gossip and she's pretty good at going with the flow lol) but I'm getting pretty good at it :) and I enjoy it make's me feel a bit more productive with my spare time! 

Don't know what sort of things your into but it helps to have something to take your mind off things :)


----------



## kristix

I like to paint :)
I paint with oil paint, but honestly, i have been so busy helping to plan my friends wedding and throwing her bridal shower, hen party.... i havent had much free time....and somehow i still manage to obsess over making babies haha.

I love the sparkly converse, i bet they look adorable!!!


----------



## newbie123

Hey guys,
I just thought I'd check back in and see how everyone was doing. Congrats Sleepy! Hoping you have a great nine months. Good luck everyone else as well!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Why does my body hate me so much???? :cry:

Today is CD 31...Last month I only had a 30 day cycle...The month before was 33, the month before was 29. I am soooo freaking mad at my body I refuse to test....It is just messing with me....
Although, as I sit here, I do have to pee......And I do have tests in the drawer....But I know it will be a BFN and there goes another wasted test!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## soozandlily

Chickadeedee said:


> Why does my body hate me so much???? :cry:
> 
> Today is CD 31...Last month I only had a 30 day cycle...The month before was 33, the month before was 29. I am soooo freaking mad at my body I refuse to test....It is just messing with me....
> Although, as I sit here, I do have to pee......And I do have tests in the drawer....But I know it will be a BFN and there goes another wasted test!!!!!:wacko:

My cycles are very similar, i'm on CD 32 now and last month was 30 month before 27 and month before 54! It drives me crazy :(

I haven't tested again today, still feeling back ache and nip's still sore! I can already see AF coming friday to ruin my planned day/night out :( boo!


----------



## soozandlily

newbie123 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just thought I'd check back in and see how everyone was doing. Congrats Sleepy! Hoping you have a great nine months. Good luck everyone else as well!

Thanks for the check-in :) Hope your pregnancy is going well, how are you? I'm doing ok but you know how hard the TWW is lol especially when it's CD 32 and still no AF or BFP! 

x


----------



## kristix

i am just assuming that i ovulated and 6dpo :)
at this point i feel it is very slim that i am pregnant, but on the other hand people say it always happens when you least expect it :)

I am going to hold off on testing as long as possible this time!
hang in there soooz and chickee!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

CD 32 here for me. No AF and tested this morning to a BFN :(


----------



## kristix

Chickadeedee said:


> CD 32 here for me. No AF and tested this morning to a BFN :(

Ugh!! not a fun way to start the day :(

i hate negatives!!!!


----------



## soozandlily

Chickadeedee said:


> CD 32 here for me. No AF and tested this morning to a BFN :(

I'm in the same boat as yourself, CD33 I tested and got a BFN. I'm CD35, well pretty much CD36 as it's nearly tomorrow and I've got to the point where I don't really want to test as I've pretty much given up hope :( I just AF would come already and put me out of my misery so I can get started again!!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Good Morning Sooz....

Any luck with AF?? Nothing for me....Now on CD35. I have NEVER had a cycle this long before...I am really really angry :growlmad:...which is probably not helping things!!! I leave for vacation on Thursday and I just KNOW she is going to come while on vacation...To top it all off, it will probably be a super heavy/long period too...

GRRRRRRR....

I also tested this morning, :bfn:


----------



## soozandlily

Still no AF and cd36 today. If AF doesn't show tomorrow morning going to book a dr's appointment. This is only my 3rd cycle ttc but always kept track of my cycle in the past and they are really irregular so hoping they will be willing to help me a little. I've started the process in the past but always seemed to fall pregnant when got the ball rolling so hopefully that might happen again ;)


----------



## Chickadeedee

Well, I'm out!!! AF came this morning! Happy Monday!!!


----------



## soozandlily

Chickadeedee said:


> Well, I'm out!!! AF came this morning! Happy Monday!!!

Boo :( At least it hasn't kept you waiting any longer! I am still waiting for AF... I did take a test but it was last night, didn't really hold pee for too long but I couldn't resist, BFN but it was a digi too.... so not all that sensitive.

I am CD37 now, how long is this going to take :( It annoys me so bad as I think if I had an average 28 day cycle, I'd be waiting to O again by now, instead stuck waiting for AF to show her ugly face!


----------



## soozandlily

CD 38 and still no AF :( going take a test in about 30 mins (I'm at the shop as we speak lol) I took a sample of my fmu this morning so going to use that to test with!

I'm actually really nervous as felt so nauseous and bloated over the last few days and had a lot of wind coming from both ends lol (tmi I know but you know how it is lol!) will update soon! :)


----------



## soozandlily

Nope, still a BFN :( I'm doing full day shifts all week now, but going to go to the Dr's next week if still no show on AF! Frustrated so much!


----------



## SleepyBaby

>.< sooz that would be murder, hope ur ok and get a BFP like lots of people a tad late!! :hugs:


----------



## soozandlily

Cd41 now, eugh. I feel like poo! I'm sat in my car at the moment outside of work I start my 9hour shift in 15 mins and really do not want to go in :( I worked 16.30-20.30 on tues then 8.15-17.15 wed, thur, today and tomorrow :( I work in a call centre for a betting firm and it's so busy this week as its a huge horse racing competition this week! I feel so sorry for those who work full time normally as I only do 16 hours usually so this is driving me nuts lol I'm going to ring the drs today and get an appt! Try and figure out what the hell is going on with my body!


----------



## SleepyBaby

hope it all get figured out for ya soon :( must be mustard with cycles being all floopy, least with working it wont be torturing you 24/7, maybe it will make tie go a bit faster <3


----------



## soozandlily

AF finally arrived this morning, making last month's cycle a long 44 days! I have never been so happy to see my AF before lol but I felt like I was stuck in limbo for so long!!

So on to TTC baby No2 - Take 4! I'm going to order some cheap OPK's now which will hopefully help my POAS addiction! That's the problem with irregular cycles, last month I would of took a pregnancy test and I probably hadn't even o'd yet, so it's a huge waste of money! We are also going to try pre-seed as I have noticed a lack of EWCM the last few months (funnily enough when we weren't TTC it was always present!)

We are going away for a week's holiday on May 21st and I really thought i'd be pregnant by then (We are going with my OH's brother and his girlfriend who is pregnant at the moment) I don't really like the girl to be fair. She's ok, but so immature and quite a bit of a liar and I hate being jealous of her... but I am! I try to be happy, and I know I'll love my new neice or nephew just as much as I love my others, but it's still hard :( This is my last chance to get pregnant before then which would be amazing, It would hopefully ease the jealousy and make spending a week with her bearable! lol I hate admitting i'm jealous, but at least I can tell you ladies lol

I wonder where kristix is at? Hope your doing ok hun!! x


----------



## SleepyBaby

where did everyone go? 

im scared! to quiet in here!


----------



## soozandlily

I'm still here.... CD7 of cycle 4 and feeling very very excited! :D

I have 40 opk's and some pre-seed and I'm ready to do some serious BD'ing.... just getting some practice in at the moment haha

how's pregnancy treating you sleepy? x


----------



## SleepyBaby

meh lol went up for an early scan :D 7 weeks wee hb n all going well! threw up all over myself in the taxi on the way up, 2 mins from hospital!! so had to walk about for an hour or 2 coverd in sick! wasnt fun but well worth it lol

sending you 1000000000000000000000000000000 x baby dust !! and more!!


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> meh lol went up for an early scan :D 7 weeks wee hb n all going well! threw up all over myself in the taxi on the way up, 2 mins from hospital!! so had to walk about for an hour or 2 coverd in sick! wasnt fun but well worth it lol
> 
> sending you 1000000000000000000000000000000 x baby dust !! and more!!

lol, love it! I used to be sick 24/7 with my DD, usually in public as well lmao... the stares people used to give me were horrendous (I was only 18... looked about 15) so I'm pretty sure that everyone just thought I was a hung over teen! I'm so happy for you though and glad the scan went well :D

I've been to the Dr's today and got to go for some blood tests. The first i've got to have will be the w/c 9th April to test my progesterone. The 2nd set i've got to have on CD 2-6 of my next cycle and on the form it says,

'secondary infertility request Blood Picture (included FBC and Diff), fasting glucose, follicle stimulating hormone, lutenising hormone (=), TSH (for screening)'

Not 100% sure what some of it means to be honest lol I'm just happy that she took my request seriously, considering we have only been actively trying for a few months! 

I'm just hoping I fall pregnant before I have the 2nd set... look's like they'll be pinching a lot of my blood and I'm not the biggest fan of blood tests lol


----------



## soozandlily

Oooo I forgot to mention that my Dr also confirmed I will be getting 'extra' care during my next pregnancy as well which is a huge weight lifted off my shoulders :)

I don't know if i've mentioned it in this thread before but after my last m/c in Dec 2009, the hospital and the Dr's surgery both continued to book me in for appointments for scan's, midwife appointments and appointments with the consultants, which I obviously didn't attend, so they then sent out rather nasty letter's telling me that I was going to be taken off the register at the Dr's... needless to say I was not very impressed especially as this continued up until March 2010. I made a formal complaint and the head of the midwife department actually rang me and apologised and informed me of the investigation they made into my case and also that they would give me extra scans and appointments with the midwife. 

As it was so long ago now was worried that this wouldn't be the case, but the Dr confirmed that they have it on record and not to worry :)


----------



## SleepyBaby

Excellent news ! seems your sorted for it all now :):)

hopefully you get your BFP before to many needles come at you!

The hospital should be treating you EXTRA well after all that! cheeky so and so's! after my mmc in 08 they sent me out a booking appointment 4 weeks after id been there for a scan to ensure mmc was a full one, i didn't go and heard nothing back about it, must of been hard for you :hugs:

its all so exciting!! the extra scans and appointments ill be awesome for you :D


----------



## soozandlily

I've just noticed your due date... my daughter was due on the 8th of Nov but arrived 6 days early! 

Can't believe your a 5th of the way through either, seems to be going quick! My future sister-in-law is 17 weeks today and it seems like yesterday that she announced she was pregnant at 5 weeks! Are you going to be finding out the sex?


----------



## SleepyBaby

Yea time seems to be flying, hope it stays like that lol from the scan and the wee heartbeat ive not been worrying so much and seems to be zipping past lol not going to find out sex or anything, just as long as baby is healthy ill be happy :)

Nice timing on due date lol my aunts twins where due on 11th nov but came in september !!


----------



## kristix

Hi every one, i had to take a break from thinking about ttc...i was starting to get upset cause i didn't think i ovulated last cycle, but i think i actually did...and this new cycle my temps are much prettier :)


I am still catching up on everyones updates.....

but as for me, i am suppose to ovulate anywhere from the 1st all the way to the 19th of this month. I have talked to my husband about everything adn he is now in the loop about me possibly not ovulating so we decided to see a doctor next month if there is not baby thsi month.

glad to be back thought!
ok time to get myself caught up!!!!
:)

:dust:


----------



## lemondrops

I am... I go through 25 packs of internet cheapies every two months :(


----------



## kristix

hey sooz, how many days into your cycle are you? you must be somewhat close to me :)

i am starting my opk pee party this friday, gonna do one a day until i find my ovulation surge! i am determined! 
Who knows, amybe a christmas baby or news years baby is waiting for us :)


----------



## kristix

Hi lemondrops! I pee on so many opks ugh. I try to only use one a day...cheap internet one...but when they start to get a little darker i use two a day.....they if i really think i might be surging, i pull out the digital hahahaha
totally an addict.


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> hey sooz, how many days into your cycle are you? you must be somewhat close to me :)
> 
> i am starting my opk pee party this friday, gonna do one a day until i find my ovulation surge! i am determined!
> Who knows, amybe a christmas baby or news years baby is waiting for us :)

I'm CD10 today and going to start using the OPK's from now :) I've never used them before but am I right in thinking it's best to use them in the middle of the day rather than in the morning? 

Like yourself I could literally ovulate anytime from the 1st to around the 15th and I really don't want to miss it! 

If I have a shorter cycle this month and O when 'normal' ladies O my due date would be 25th Dec, can't get more of a christmas baby than that lol


----------



## kristix

Yes test in the afternoon or evening (or both) haha 

We are totally on the same cycle this month!
if i ovulate early then i would be due on christmas too!!! i calculated it yesterday!
wasn't exactl;y the plan but i will take a chriatmas baby anytime!

i did my first opk last night, haha negative, but i knew it would be but i like to monitor them as i get closer to ovulation.

I am still doing my temps and today i had a big spike, but i am not even going to entertain that i could have possibly ovualted cause i have never had a cycle THAT short. and i got my negative opk last night.

anyhow, i am excited that you and I are on the same cycle sooz! LETS GEZT IT DONE!!!
:dust: to us :dust:


----------



## wishing2012

im a test addict


----------



## kristix

Hey sooz....did you start your opks yet. I have had 3 days neg. So far.


----------



## soozandlily

Hey i've M.I.A for a few days, but yes I started my opk's and no positive as yet.

To be honest baby-making has been one of the last things on my mind over the last week or so. We haven't really been bd'ing at all and i've tried my best but forgot to take an OPK every day. 

I've been really ill with the flu :( I never normally say I have the 'flu' always refer to it as a cold but this time it's been so different. I had a very high temp over the weekend of 39.8 and just slept and slept and slept. Never have I felt so ill! Then I got thrush.... AGAIN (only had it a couple of months ago) So had a pessary yesterday and hoping it clears up before I get a positive opk!

How are things at your end kirstix? x


----------



## soozandlily

wishing2012 said:


> im a test addict

no more testing for you though if your ticker is anything to go by! Congratulations and H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## soozandlily

still no + opk :( Day 22 now... It's so frustrating! I am supposed to be having day21 progesterone blood tests (day 21 for average cycles... obviously with my wacky cycles could be day 4543347 lol) but obviously if I haven't O'd yet no point in going....

I really don't think I'm O'ing though. I have cut out caffeine this month which has been wonderful even though i've been going to sleep at 9pm lol The next thing on my list to improve my chances is to gain weight! My weight fluctuates between 102-105lbs which at 5ft4.5 gives me a pretty low bmi of 17.2-17.7 (by medical terms this is anorexic!) 

I eat... and I eat and I eat some more but no weight gain! My metabolism seems to be through the roof! When I have fell pregnant in the past I have always been a healthier weight of around 112-119lbs it's only the past 18-24 months that i've weighed so little and i'm beginning to think it may be a problem :( The Dr has never commented on my weight though (but then she has never weighed me), but I do carry it well... I really don't look like I weight so little. I can't remember if my periods were this irregular when TTC in the past as it was so long ago, but I have a feeling that they were more regular than they are now.

So any tips on how to gain weight anyone? I'm trying to eat more regular by having smaller meals more often but it's hard to eat when your not hungry :(


----------



## SleepyBaby

hello, dropping in to say hello and see how everyones doing?

heres a link that might help ya sooz 

https://nutrition.about.com/od/dietsformedicaldisorders/f/GainWeight.htm

after reading it tho i realised i should be 10 tonne!! 

hope alls well with everyone :hugs:


----------



## kristix

hey guys, here is my update.
I had to go to a weekend away hen party this past weekend and i knew my ovulation date was coming up so..right when i got home on sunday the 8th i opk positive...but was tooo tired to BD. So on monday the 9th i got another OPK but unfortunatly my husband was workign night shift and we didn't have any time to BD again....so I texted him while he was working at night and told him to wake me up when he got home to we could BD, soooooo at 5 in the morning (i am thinking maybe 10 hours after i ovulated) we finially BD. I hope it wasn't too late and we can catch the egg :(
and that is where i am this month. slim but still a small chance.

Sooz, i totally thought that my wieght was playing into things also, 95 pounds. I didn't think i was ovulating - that is why i tried the temping....and found i was ovulating.

i have no helpful tips on gaining wieght, i have never been able to :(
ugh how frustrating.


----------



## kraftykoala

Can I join? I am peeing on anything and everything this cycle, CBFM, digital OPK and cheapy OPK. I don't think I'm ovulating but for the opposite reason to you ladies, I'm overweight and think that's affecting my ovulation :(. I got peak days on the fertility monitor last cycle and I think I had a chemical as AF came a week late and I had a faint positive on an IC, but I'm really not sure. This month I've been temping but I'm not familiar with temping at all and they look all over the place to me! Oh well, time will tell! Hoping this will be a lucky thread!


----------



## kristix

Hey Krafty, of course you can join, the more the better, our group got a littel small...so it is great to have ya :)
i temp and use opks.
if you have any questiosn about the temps, let me know, i would be glad to look at your chart.
where are you in your cycle?


----------



## kristix

actually i just looked at your chart, your temps are not all over the place, they look pretty normal actually.


----------



## kraftykoala

kristix said:


> actually i just looked at your chart, your temps are not all over the place, they look pretty normal actually.

Really? That's good to know, thanks for looking :) Should get a peak on my monitor in a few days and hoping my temps will correlate nicely. It's all good fun isn't it, I've never known this much about my body before!


----------



## kristix

haha yeah it is tons of fun!

as long as you see a pretty good rise when it is time to ovulate the post ovulation ups and downs dont really matter.

I am hoping that my temps go up again tomorrow....I think i ovulated on the 9th sometime in the evening. I couldn't have sex until the 10th at like 5 am in the morning...ugh it is so annoying knowing that your ovulating and knowing that your husband is not going to be around!

anyway if i did manage to catch up with the egg, i could be on track for a new years baby :)

are your cycles pretty normal??? mine are all over the place, sometimes 30 days, sometimes 50...

:dust:


----------



## kraftykoala

Mine are all over the shop too, sometimes 26 days which they used to be every month regular as clockwork, sometimes up to 35 days. I wish they'd just settle on a number and stick to it!


----------



## kristix

tell me about it....wacky cycles are enough to drive you made when ttc.

so my temps have been up for 3 days, although i didn't have an intense spike. My opks and fertility friend both pin pointed my ovulation day as the 9th, so i guess i am 3dpo

i am so bummed hubby and i only had one oppertunity to BD and it was with in the 24 hours after ovulation. i know i still have a chance but it just feels so small.

then on top of that, i will have to wait for ever for my next ovulation due to long cycles ...not fun!

ewwww i am already thinking negative, GOT TO STAY POSITIVE!


----------



## mommapowers

Good luck to all you ladies 4 dpo here!


----------



## soozandlily

Good luck to you all that are officially in the TWW.... I don't think I'll ever get there at this rate. My OPK's are just not getting any darker... in fact they are getting lighter to the point where the 2nd line is now barely visible :( 

I also had a bit of brown spotting a couple of days ago, which seems to be a common occurrence for me mid-cycle but doesn't seem to be related to ovulation if my OPK's are anything to go by. 

Just want AF to turn up sometime soon so can go and get my bloods done and hopefully get an answer to what the hell is going on with my body! I'm CD24 at the moment so could be anything from 3-4 days to another 20+ days to go. 

irregular cycles will be the death of me I'm sure lol


----------



## mommapowers

My cycles have been 29-30 days till last month 19 day cycle I o'ed on cd 6 crazyness!!!


----------



## kristix

Sooz, maybe tonight i will post pictures of my last two cycles, i saved all my opks and it is kinda interestign to see it get dark and light and the patterns.....last month i had two surges. dont give up, mine always turn dark when i least expect it. 

Hey momma!

I know i am going to be testing so early this cycle, i can tell already.


----------



## kraftykoala

Ack, it's hard trying to time BD when your cycles are whacky isn't it. My husband is being fairly negative about my obsessiveness with my temps and CM this month, I just need to know when I'm ovulating! I've never had a positive OPK before, only the peak on the monitor so I'm hoping I see something through my temps. I don't remember getting EWCM before either so now I'm (TMI alert) obsessively sticking my fingers in to see what my CM is like!! I have no idea what watery CM is meant to look like so now I've been looking at pictures on the web and found a site with pictures of a cervix through an entire cycle which drove hubby out the room lol.

I never used to be this mental! DS1 (8) was the result of a missed pill, DS2 (6) took 8 months of trying and only came to be when we switched to NTNP.


----------



## soozandlily

kraftykoala said:


> Ack, it's hard trying to time BD when your cycles are whacky isn't it. My husband is being fairly negative about my obsessiveness with my temps and CM this month, I just need to know when I'm ovulating! I've never had a positive OPK before, only the peak on the monitor so I'm hoping I see something through my temps. I don't remember getting EWCM before either so now I'm (TMI alert) obsessively sticking my fingers in to see what my CM is like!! I have no idea what watery CM is meant to look like so now I've been looking at pictures on the web and found a site with pictures of a cervix through an entire cycle which drove hubby out the room lol.
> 
> I never used to be this mental! DS1 (8) was the result of a missed pill, DS2 (6) took 8 months of trying and only came to be when we switched to NTNP.

I never used to be this obsessed either. Pregnant three times, 1st time was the result of one 'slip up' (we've always used the withdrawal technique as protection) he didn't pull-out just one time and low and behold pregnant, this ended in m/c. After this happened we began ttc and it took 9 months and resulted in my DD. The third time was again just a one time incident of not pulling out and again I fell pregnant, which also ended in m/c. It seems that when I'm not trying I can fall pregnant yet as soon as we try it doesn't happen! The body is a crazy thing!


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Sooz, maybe tonight i will post pictures of my last two cycles, i saved all my opks and it is kinda interestign to see it get dark and light and the patterns.....last month i had two surges. dont give up, mine always turn dark when i least expect it.
> 
> Hey momma!
> 
> I know i am going to be testing so early this cycle, i can tell already.

I really hope I get a positive... according to the app I have on my phone today is 'o' day. It work's on averages of the past 18 months of cycles and currently has my cycles down to being 37days on average. 

The problem I have this month is I'm just not in the mood to dtd. The last few cycles we've being at it like rabbits but this month I just have no sex drive what so ever :( It's strange because I want another baby more than anything else yet the most important thing is BD'ing and I'm just not interested at all. We've probably had sex a whole 3-4 times this cycle, which we would normally achieve in the first week lol I think i'm stressing a bit too much about what's 'wrong' with me that it's effecting my sex drive... boo :(


----------



## mommapowers

kristix said:


> Sooz, maybe tonight i will post pictures of my last two cycles, i saved all my opks and it is kinda interestign to see it get dark and light and the patterns.....last month i had two surges. dont give up, mine always turn dark when i least expect it.
> 
> Hey momma!
> 
> I know i am going to be testing so early this cycle, i can tell already.

Hey I am POAS crazy! lol I start with the OPK's aftr AF leaves :winkwink: I get a pack of 150 for 24.99 on ebay (and you can combine hpt and opks in any quantity i do 100 opk and 50 hpt lol)


----------



## kristix

haha yup you are an addict momma!

Sooz, i know how ya feel, i was debating taking next month off it it doesn't happen this month...just to break it up a bit..but honestly i am not sure if i actually could, i am pretty determined now.

I am kinda hoping that this time because i only got to BD once in the fertile days that i will not be expecting the BFP and it will surprise the heck out of me :)

Sooz, you will get yout positive opk soon i know it!
and even if you dont feel like sex, you only have to get it done once and you put yourself in the game :)

Hey momma??? where are you in the whole process of TTC?? are you in the TWW? how far?


----------



## mommapowers

kristix said:


> haha yup you are an addict momma!
> 
> Sooz, i know how ya feel, i was debating taking next month off it it doesn't happen this month...just to break it up a bit..but honestly i am not sure if i actually could, i am pretty determined now.
> 
> I am kinda hoping that this time because i only got to BD once in the fertile days that i will not be expecting the BFP and it will surprise the heck out of me :)
> 
> Sooz, you will get yout positive opk soon i know it!
> and even if you dont feel like sex, you only have to get it done once and you put yourself in the game :)
> 
> Hey momma??? where are you in the whole process of TTC?? are you in the TWW? how far?


I am 5 dpo Im getting darker opks again which I am hoping is a good sign


----------



## kristix

yeah I an 4dpo today...i pretty much have stopped doing my opks now that i an 100% i am in my TTW....but i am super anxious to start taking test! i try to hold off as long as possible but can NEVER make it longer then 7 dpo hahaha

I hope the darker opk is a good sign too! Do you temp?
:dust:


----------



## mommapowers

I was temping and my toddler took my thermometer lol its been lost almost this entire cycle till yesterday my temp yesterday was 97.80 and I didnt take it today I figured if this isnt my month then I will temp next month.


----------



## kraftykoala

My temp shot up this morning, OPK's are still negative and I haven't had a peak on my monitor. Ugh, I'm convinced I'm defective.


----------



## mommapowers32

some people dont show up on OPK or HPT my friend was pregnant with twins and never showed on HPT had to have blood work and US done! GL !!

BTW -- this is the same mommapowers - I forgot that I had this account (oops) and they locked my other one.


----------



## kristix

HI guys!!!! ok i am actually excited, i totally was thinking i dont have much of a chance this month so i didn't stock up on cheap test like usual...i am 7pod adn even though it is rediculous, i would have totally started testing by now hahahha

but since i only BD once around the O, and it was probably right after, i am thinking my chances are little to none....

But today at 7dpo i had a huge drop in temp...and as long as it comes back up tomorrw, that could very well be a implantation dip!

might be reaching for the stars but i am excited now :) gonna run to the 99 cent store and stock up! let the testing begin hahahaha

how is everyone else doing, my weekend was soooo exhausting. kinda actaully happy to be back at work...ewww did i just say that????


----------



## kristix

Oh and i dont feel any type of symptoms at all. I am not thinking i am going to see a positive but you knows, maybe it will happen when i least expect it :)


----------



## kraftykoala

No peak yet on the CBFM, OPKs still negative, temps still up and down. I shall continue to coerce hubby into BDing until something happens this month!


----------



## kristix

wow your last few temps where reallt up and down, doesn't mean much though until you see your spike :) which i am sure is right around the corner.

keep having fun in the mean time, i am sure you will catch your O day!

i will only be 8 dpo tomorrow but i think i am going to test in the AM :) negatives dont scare me :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Oooh, exciting, hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## kristix

well got my first negative, no big deal, i am only 8dpo.

I still have plently of time adn plently of test.

My temp spiked back up today, so i for sure had some sort fo dip...
implatation or not only time will tell.

hows everyone else doing...
I wonder how sooz is??? hmmm


----------



## StefanieC

Could i possibly join you ladies? I am in my first cycle and am on 10dpo and have already tested on 5dpo, 7dpo, 8dpo, 9dpo and today on 10dpo all on IC. I seriously need to stop my AF isn't even due til Friday i think! I think I really need to talk to some like-minded ladies. I've just realised my ticker is a day out for some reason so I shall fix that xx


----------



## kristix

Hi stef! of course you can join!! 

obsessive early testing doesn't really bother me like it does some ladies, i almost feel like it helps.
If i dont test till like 12 or 13 dpo i will have myslef convinced i am pregnant for sure and at that point if i saw a negative i would be super upset.
but at 5dpo, i pretty much KNOW it is going to be negative....at if by chance i end up getting a positive at 8 dpo or 10 dpo awesome!

I will probably test everyday until i get my Af or a baby.
:dust:


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Hi stef! of course you can join!!
> 
> obsessive early testing doesn't really bother me like it does some ladies, i almost feel like it helps.
> If i dont test till like 12 or 13 dpo i will have myslef convinced i am pregnant for sure and at that point if i saw a negative i would be super upset.
> but at 5dpo, i pretty much KNOW it is going to be negative....at if by chance i end up getting a positive at 8 dpo or 10 dpo awesome!
> 
> I will probably test everyday until i get my Af or a baby.
> :dust:

Hey Stef! I agree with kris on this one! I also test early and I also feel if you get the first BFN away and done with at 7/8 dpo (I'm not as bad as kris lol ;)... yet!) then by the time you get to 11/12 dpo and if your still getting bfp's it's not half as bad.

I'm doing good at the moment. Still no ovulation but noticed a white creamy discharge this morning hoping it's going to get to the EW stage... that would be a dream come true! Might just try some pre-seed anyway and hope that I'll be ovulating sometime soon and that the OH has super-sperm lol I haven't taken today's OPK yet it's only 11.15am but will do this afternoon and finger's crossed it finally changes from being barely there!


----------



## StefanieC

Its nice to hear someone else say that as it really helps me too. I have tested again this morning and of course negative but i thought maybe as they are IC they aren't as sensitive so I think i'm gonna get some FRER to try in a couple of days. In the mean time i will keep using ICs.


----------



## mellywelly

can I join you guys? I'm 3 dpo and a confirmed poas-aholic! I'm already getting itchy fingers to test. This is our 11th cycle ttc #2.


----------



## soozandlily

mellywelly said:


> can I join you guys? I'm 3 dpo and a confirmed poas-aholic! I'm already getting itchy fingers to test. This is our 11th cycle ttc #2.

yay more testers! :) Of course your welcome to join the more the merrier!

So as an update from my previous post, I have taken an OPK and I would say it's getting darker, but not there yet, but that is progress considering I'm on CD30 and had barely a 2nd line all cycle

I've added a picture whether it works or not is another story lol, but basically all through the cycle my OPK's have looked like the top one til today which is the bottom one! Going to take another tonight FX!

https://i43.tinypic.com/ne785.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

Its not far off!!!! time to get busy:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommapowers32

YAY get darker little line!!!


----------



## soozandlily

Positive??? 

The top one is from earlier and the bottom one is the one I just did which was 3 hours later then the 1st...

I'm so excited please say this is positive!! Look's like I have my plans for the evening ladies ;)

https://i40.tinypic.com/125osaw.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

I'd take it as +, probably if you did another in a few hours it may get a bit darker, but I would think your eggy may be released tomorrow!


----------



## mellywelly

just noticed its a different pic, thats def positive!!!!!!!!


----------



## soozandlily

mellywelly said:


> just noticed its a different pic, thats def positive!!!!!!!!

yay yay yay! So excited, I'm just glad that it finally went postive, only had to wait til CD30 but who cares lol 

Pre-seed - Check
Sexy lingerie - Check
OH - due in @ 8pm.... 

Let's get down and dirty wooohoo :D


----------



## mommapowers32

Wooo hoo!! Baby dance!!!!


----------



## kristix

YES!!! SOOZ!!! POSITIVE! thats darker then any of mine ever get haha, get to work! and dont stop for atleast a few days!!! fingers crossed so tight!
:dust:


I had another negative test today... 9 dpo...i am not worried... i still have time, and if this isn't my month that is ok too...my BD oppertunities were really slim. 

HOws is everyone else!?


----------



## kristix

oh and I almopst forgot to welcome Melly with all the positibve OPK excitement!

WELCOME!!!


----------



## soozandlily

https://i41.tinypic.com/347dv7r.jpg

another one, just keeps getting darker :) Only 1hr47mins til my OH gets home lol

Now that I have the positive I feel the need to pee on one every 2 hours just to make sure it's still there lol


----------



## kristix

WOW!!! that is dark!!! my cheap opks get dark but never that dark !! i have to use my digi to confirm it is a positive...that is READY! tonight, tomorrow, the next day! dont stop, i am determined to see your BFP!!!


----------



## kristix

:happydance:


----------



## mommapowers32

Awww yay!!!! :happydance: so exciting


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> WOW!!! that is dark!!! my cheap opks get dark but never that dark !! i have to use my digi to confirm it is a positive...that is READY! tonight, tomorrow, the next day! dont stop, i am determined to see your BFP!!!

I hope you start the BFP's off, 9dpo is still early so FX!! :D 

I've booked in for blood tests next Wednesday (testing progesterone) so decided will test the following friday onwards! Look at me, not even DTD yet and still planning on when to take a hpt ;) haha addict, very much so!


----------



## soozandlily

mommapowers32 said:


> Awww yay!!!! :happydance: so exciting

Is your ticker accurate? I'm getting impatient about the lack of BFP's on this thread, think we are long overdue our next mama to be! When are you testing? :)


----------



## kristix

No kidding!!! we need a BFP!!


----------



## StefanieC

I think i've decided not to test again until Friday when I will have a FRER test but knowing those ICs are sitting in my drawer may be too much tomorrow morning x


----------



## kristix

haha just went out and bought like 6 test at the dollar store! I am ready to go! that will take me all the way until AF is due, unless i start taking two a day, which wouldn't surprise me eeeeeek!

I do not feel any symptoms...
I only was able to BD once this cycle in my fertile time so i am not going to be super bummed if it doesn't happen but i am going full force if it doesn't! May will have no mercy.


----------



## StefanieC

I'm having a few things that could be symptoms but also could just be coincidence. For example, i keep having headaches, bakache, i'm gassy and weeing more often (sorry tmi), my bbs are really tender to touch and my nips are sore even just brushing past them (again sorry tmi) and i'm also tired all the time and my sleeping has gone all over the place. But as I say i'm almost positive its all just a coincidence and it won't happen this month even though we BD like 10 or 11 times this month which was pretty much every other day up until just over a week after my first +opk. I do have enough IC tests left to test every day for the next 5 days I think and I am due on AF this Friday (20th) so it would be enough but then i would run out if its still late then. 
Sorry for the rambling post, its getting late and i'm tired lol :haha:


----------



## soozandlily

So funny story time!

When my pre-seed was delivered a few weeks back my daughter saw me open it and asked what it was for. I decided to be slightly honest with her and told her that it's special 'medicine' and when the time is right mummy will get to take it and a baby will start growing in my belly! She's 4 and really want's a sibling and has been asking a lot about where babies come from as there's been a lot of pregnancies and births in the family :)

So anyway, fast forward to last night me and the oh used the pre-seed. I left the box in the living room by accident and this morning my daughter come's into the bedroom and says mummy!! have you got a baby in your belly because the medicine from the postman (haha!) is in the living room!

Hopefully she's right!


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> I'm having a few things that could be symptoms but also could just be coincidence. For example, i keep having headaches, bakache, i'm gassy and weeing more often (sorry tmi), my bbs are really tender to touch and my nips are sore even just brushing past them (again sorry tmi) and i'm also tired all the time and my sleeping has gone all over the place. But as I say i'm almost positive its all just a coincidence and it won't happen this month even though we BD like 10 or 11 times this month which was pretty much every other day up until just over a week after my first +opk. I do have enough IC tests left to test every day for the next 5 days I think and I am due on AF this Friday (20th) so it would be enough but then i would run out if its still late then.
> Sorry for the rambling post, its getting late and i'm tired lol :haha:

Not long til AF, I would be testing today for sure, but then I'm a test addict! IC at 13dpo are pretty accurate! 

Your symptoms sound good, especially BB's getting tender! I never get that with AF and I'm going to try and lay off the poking this month so that I can actually tell if they are genuinely sore and not that I've made them sore from all the poking lol


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a few things that could be symptoms but also could just be coincidence. For example, i keep having headaches, backache, i'm gassy and weeing more often (sorry tmi), my bbs are really tender to touch and my nips are sore even just brushing past them (again sorry tmi) and i'm also tired all the time and my sleeping has gone all over the place. But as I say i'm almost positive its all just a coincidence and it won't happen this month even though we BD like 10 or 11 times this month which was pretty much every other day up until just over a week after my first +opk. I do have enough IC tests left to test every day for the next 5 days I think and I am due on AF this Friday (20th) so it would be enough but then i would run out if its still late then.
> Sorry for the rambling post, its getting late and i'm tired lol :haha:
> 
> Not long til AF, I would be testing today for sure, but then I'm a test addict! IC at 13dpo are pretty accurate!
> 
> Your symptoms sound good, especially BB's getting tender! I never get that with AF and I'm going to try and lay off the poking this month so that I can actually tell if they are genuinely sore and not that I've made them sore from all the poking lolClick to expand...

Well I tested with an IC and FRER today which is 12dpo and negative on both so i guess i'm probably out this month :cry:


----------



## kristix

Sooz, haha i love your story! That little girl of yours is so cute! 

I wish i could have Bded more around o time...feeling pretty much like it is a super shot in the dark but i am not giving up yet.

Stef sorry to hear about the negitive. I had one this morning also at 10 dpo...

still not feeling any syptoms .... at all.


----------



## soozandlily

Just remember ladies, no AF is the biggest symptom of all ;) Until she show's your not out!

I'm officially in the TWW now, and it's so strange, feel like I haven't really been 'here' for ages. I carried on taking my OPK's yesterday and didn't get a positive so looks like my eggy got released FX! I'll find out for sure when I go for bloods on wednesday, but I'm pretty happy with what's happened so far!

I'm really hoping this month is my month, as I do every month lol, but I just want a baby and the later it get's the older my DD gets and I worry loads about the age gap! x


----------



## StefanieC

Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2, the :witch: showed her ugly face bang on time and i woke up to her in full force this morning :(. Looks like a 2013 baby for me... hopefully. GL to the ladies still in this cycle xx


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2, the :witch: showed her ugly face bang on time and i woke up to her in full force this morning :(. Looks like a 2013 baby for me... hopefully. GL to the ladies still in this cycle xx

Ahh that sucks :( At least the tww is over though and you can start preparing for the next shot! (haha... what a pun!)

2013 baby it is, if I get lucky this cycle it'll be Jan 2013 for me :)

Stay around though this thread is pretty much active all the time :D


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2, the :witch: showed her ugly face bang on time and i woke up to her in full force this morning :(. Looks like a 2013 baby for me... hopefully. GL to the ladies still in this cycle xx
> 
> Ahh that sucks :( At least the tww is over though and you can start preparing for the next shot! (haha... what a pun!)
> 
> 2013 baby it is, if I get lucky this cycle it'll be Jan 2013 for me :)
> 
> Stay around though this thread is pretty much active all the time :DClick to expand...

Yeah i'll make sure to hang around, I've enjoyed talking to you ladies. If i am successful this cycle i will be due Jan 25th, how about you?


----------



## mellywelly

well a BFN for me today. But it is only 5dpo:haha:


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> soozandlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2, the :witch: showed her ugly face bang on time and i woke up to her in full force this morning :(. Looks like a 2013 baby for me... hopefully. GL to the ladies still in this cycle xx
> 
> Ahh that sucks :( At least the tww is over though and you can start preparing for the next shot! (haha... what a pun!)
> 
> 2013 baby it is, if I get lucky this cycle it'll be Jan 2013 for me :)
> 
> Stay around though this thread is pretty much active all the time :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah i'll make sure to hang around, I've enjoyed talking to you ladies. If i am successful this cycle i will be due Jan 25th, how about you?Click to expand...

Well I got my +OPK on wednesday so I either ovulated later that evening or yesterday so around 9/10th Jan! If my cycle had been normal and 28 days like most women it would of been Dec 25th which I would of loved, but beggars can't be choosers lol 

I'm feeling really positive about this though, can't wait to begin testing! I really think i'm in with a good chance this month! FX!


----------



## soozandlily

mellywelly said:


> well a BFN for me today. But it is only 5dpo:haha:

lol your in the right place then testing that early ;) GL! I hope to see a BFP in a few days time!!


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Sooz, haha i love your story! That little girl of yours is so cute!
> 
> I wish i could have Bded more around o time...feeling pretty much like it is a super shot in the dark but i am not giving up yet.
> 
> Stef sorry to hear about the negitive. I had one this morning also at 10 dpo...
> 
> still not feeling any syptoms .... at all.

I seriously cannot wait til the day I log on here and see your BFP! You've got a stalker in me lol

I've been speaking to sleepy through pm's on here and she is doing really well, can't believe she's nearly in the 2nd tri already, seems to be going quick! If only TTC would go as quick lol With that said I can't believe i've been trying for 5 months already, seems to of flown by really! 

I'm determined to get a BFP quicker than I did with my DD (9 months) so this month it's happening, even if I have to draw that damn 2nd line on the test, or pretend an opk is a hpt haha!


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> Well I got my +OPK on wednesday so I either ovulated later that evening or yesterday so around 9/10th Jan! If my cycle had been normal and 28 days like most women it would of been Dec 25th which I would of loved, but beggars can't be choosers lol
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this though, can't wait to begin testing! I really think i'm in with a good chance this month! FX!

Ok sorry if i didn't understand you right, but you have quite a long LP is that right? Mine was only 12 days, is that too short do you think?


----------



## mellywelly

12 is ok. Mine is only 10!


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> soozandlily said:
> 
> 
> Well I got my +OPK on wednesday so I either ovulated later that evening or yesterday so around 9/10th Jan! If my cycle had been normal and 28 days like most women it would of been Dec 25th which I would of loved, but beggars can't be choosers lol
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this though, can't wait to begin testing! I really think i'm in with a good chance this month! FX!
> 
> Ok sorry if i didn't understand you right, but you have quite a long LP is that right? Mine was only 12 days, is that too short do you think?Click to expand...

It's about 14 days which I believe is the standard, I think anything below 10 is cause for concern, but I'm no Dr!


----------



## mommapowers32

I think ur right bc it take 7-10 for implantation to occur so after lp is over the body cleanses its self


----------



## kristix

soozandlily said:


> kristix said:
> 
> 
> I've been speaking to sleepy through pm's on here and she is doing really well, can't believe she's nearly in the 2nd tri already, seems to be going quick! If only TTC would go as quick lol With that said I can't believe i've been trying for 5 months already, seems to of flown by really!
> 
> I was speaking with Sleepy a little also in message, just keeping tabs on her :) I am so glad she is doing well :)
> 
> You have a stalker in me as well! I have a good feeling for you this time, cause you totally found your O for sure ... you better we having a lot of fun with your man!!!
> 
> I, on the other hand am still getting negatives at 11 dpo. I dont really excpect to much out of this month. (although i am not out yet)
> but i WILL GET A BABY IN MAY !!!! and that is that!!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!!!
> 
> How is everyone else coming along???
> 
> I still have no symptoms really....temps are remaining nice and high...so who knows.
> 
> But i am just like you sooz, ttc for about 6 months or so now and it is time to attack it!Click to expand...


----------



## kristix

StefanieC said:


> Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2, the :witch: showed her ugly face bang on time and i woke up to her in full force this morning :(. Looks like a 2013 baby for me... hopefully. GL to the ladies still in this cycle xx

UGH!!! Sorry Stef! you will get it next cycle!!


----------



## kristix

mellywelly said:


> well a BFN for me today. But it is only 5dpo:haha:

hahah melly, true addict!
You have plently of time :)



even if you are out...we hope you stick around, we love to chat it up no matter what stage of ttc your in :)


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2, the :witch: showed her ugly face bang on time and i woke up to her in full force this morning :(. Looks like a 2013 baby for me... hopefully. GL to the ladies still in this cycle xx
> 
> UGH!!! Sorry Stef! you will get it next cycle!!Click to expand...

Yes i will! I'm going to try the positive thinking thing this cycle, you ladies seem to be so good at it i'm hoping it will rub off on me :)

I'll still be chatting here if thats ok as I will just be replacing HPTs with OPKs for a couple of weeks, i'm hoping this cycle will be shorter than the last tho so fingers crossed I will be back in the tww sooner.


----------



## butterflywolf

Been testing since 6 dpo XD today is 9 dpo but I have a STRONG feeling tomorrow will be my BFP. yesturday had cramping (abnormal) been sickish feeling today and lower back ache this morning (no straining) and watery cm and a lot of it. So hopefully *crosses fingers*


----------



## kristix

Here is some good luck your way Butter
:dust:

I have two test left for this weekend. Hopefully thats all i will need...maybe i will get my bfp this weekend, if not.... i am very anxious to get into my next cycle.

Since they are long i probably wont be o'ing till like May 19th....which seems like forever away!


----------



## mellywelly

tested this afternoon, just for the fun of it :happydance:

Can you see anything? really faint???

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/6dpo-2.jpg


----------



## soozandlily

Hey melly

didn't think I could see anything but when I clicked the image and looked at it full size I could see the faintest hint of a line forming from the bottom, it's not a line yet but certainly could be the start of something, FX!


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Here is some good luck your way Butter
> :dust:
> 
> I have two test left for this weekend. Hopefully thats all i will need...maybe i will get my bfp this weekend, if not.... i am very anxious to get into my next cycle.
> 
> Since they are long i probably wont be o'ing till like May 19th....which seems like forever away!

Have you tested this weekend yet? I'm so impatient lol I need to POAS! I'm trying my hardest to wait it out til May 1st, but let's face it for the month's I've been writing on this post I always say I'll wait and I NEVER do lol

I got a bit of cramping yesterday evening and although it seems crazy and far too early for any symptoms I'm sure my nips are hurting lol I hope to god next week goes quick, I want to test test and test some more!

Like you say its a pain having such long cycles as it take's what seems forever to O :( 

If AF show's this month I probably wouldn't O til the end of May, and that's a horrible thought :(


----------



## soozandlily

butterflywolf said:


> Been testing since 6 dpo XD today is 9 dpo but I have a STRONG feeling tomorrow will be my BFP. yesturday had cramping (abnormal) been sickish feeling today and lower back ache this morning (no straining) and watery cm and a lot of it. So hopefully *crosses fingers*

GL have you tested yet? Let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## kristix

Hey!
Its hard for me to post during the weekends but here I am!
Got a negative yesterday and today :(
I an due for af tmorrow or the next day....I really feel that this isn't my month but that's ok.
I am already getting excited about tacklin may.
But....I stil have a chance s u never know.

Melly....I didn't dee anything either but like sooz I enlarged it and saw the slightest color change on the edge....might be a good sign!

Xoxo someone please get a bfp!

How many days past o are u sooz?

Posted from my phone ugh


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Hey!
> Its hard for me to post during the weekends but here I am!
> Got a negative yesterday and today :(
> I an due for af tmorrow or the next day....I really feel that this isn't my month but that's ok.
> I am already getting excited about tacklin may.
> But....I stil have a chance s u never know.
> 
> Melly....I didn't dee anything either but like sooz I enlarged it and saw the slightest color change on the edge....might be a good sign!
> 
> Xoxo someone please get a bfp!
> 
> How many days past o are u sooz?
> 
> Posted from my phone ugh


Well the OPK went super positive on Wednesday afternoon so either that night or Thursday so only 3 or 4 DPO at the moment. I'm going to do my best to hold out til 10DPO at a minimum but really want to get to the 1st May which would be at least 12DPO... 

You are always so content with AF showing, or at least you show you are here. It drive's me crazy, especially when I have such a hopeful TWW. I was looking at baby clothes with my OH today and said that I've worked myself up this month so much that I'm already convinced I'll be getting my BFP soon... If AF shows I'm going to be devastated :(

My future sister-in-law is finding out whether she's having a boy/girl on friday and I'm soooo jealous, I wish her all the best of course but wish it was me lol


----------



## kristix

I try no to let the af break me down. I do feel heavy hearted when she shows but it is what it is.
However I am so determined that may is my month!! I will probably be crushed if it doesn't happen.....I am putting all my enegery into may haha! I am getting anoyed and older and impatient!


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> I try no to let the af break me down. I do feel heavy hearted when she shows but it is what it is.
> However I am so determined that may is my month!! I will probably be crushed if it doesn't happen.....I am putting all my enegery into may haha! I am getting anoyed and older and impatient!

I know what you mean about getting older, although it's more my DD getting older than me, she'll be 5 on the 2nd of November and I really didn't think I'd have such a big age gap between my children. When I was pregnant with her I kept saying I wanted 18-24 months between her and another, that obviously never happened lol We decided to hold off and before I knew it she's nearly 5! Me and my OH keep saying it's the worst thing we've done leaving it this long... We plan on having 3 children altogether and have already made a pact of waiting til the next is 9 months old and then we'll try again!

May is a good month, could end up with a V-day baby :D x


----------



## kristix

Vday baby would be so cute :)

Well today i woke up adn my temp dropped almost right to my coverline, this typically means that AF is knocking on the door. She hasn't arrived yet but i fully expect her.

I think once she officially comes, i am going to buy another batch of internet cheapy opks.

Hubby and i have a 3 day weekend vacation planned at a hotel resort in the desert so i think it will be nice to just relax and not have to stress about baby making and actaully just have some fun love makin haha.

Sooz, i wouldn't worry about the age gap too much, i actually think her being 5 will be kinda sweet for her. she will actually be able to understand being the "big sister" right from the start. and 5 years isn't THAT far apart....my sister and I are seven and a half.

I, on the other hand, actually wanted to have a bigger gap...like 5 years but i want to have all my kids by 40 (2 kids is perfect for me). Soooooo that means i have 5 years to get it done and at this rate who knows how that is going to go.

lets just hope may is the magical month for your BFP and for my sticky bean!


How are the rest of you?? any new test???


----------



## mellywelly

thought I may have seen an extremely faint line today but not sure. Took another when I got in from work, tried to tweek it, but my phone takes crappy pics :nope:
and photobucket seems to have changed its editing stuff tonight, and I dont like it one bit!!!! :growlmad:

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/8dpotweeked.jpg

again you'll prob need to make it full size to see it


----------



## kristix

gee melly, i can't tell! when i look at it sometimes i think i can see something and other times i dont....might just have to wait another day or two until we can tell for sure! i hope it comes in darker :)
:dust:


----------



## mellywelly

Lol I'm so fed up of waiting, its going so slow!

Heres another, but still rubbish lol
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/8dpo2-2.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

took a different brand, was fed up with the ICs. Got this. Maybe very faint?

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/9dpocropped.jpg


----------



## kristix

Hmmm i dont really see anything on that one, but that doesn't mean it isn't there :shrug:

Today is when my AF is due. Usually it comes first thing in the morning, she isn't here yet, but my temps took a major dive when i woke up, so i know she is on her way.


----------



## mellywelly

Hope not kristix, fx for you. Got a better pic on dhs phone, will post later.


----------



## kristix

Fingers crossed double time for you! can't wait to seee that test get darker ;)


----------



## mellywelly

this taken on dhs phone, sorry about the fluff, had been in my pocket!

It shows up well on his phone, but when I put it on here, its hardly there? So not sure if it really is any clearer. Its def there in real life. Dont think I'm going to test tomorrow, as starting to stress already. Will wait until AF is late and test on Fri.

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/9dpo2-1.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

ha ha got one you might be able to see! Tweeked to within an inch of its life!
https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/9dpo3-1.jpg


----------



## kristix

yes yes i can see something! but man it is faint! and the more i look at it the more my eyes tweak out!


----------



## kraftykoala

Oooh I see it! Fingers crossed that's the start of your BFP!!


----------



## kristix

Well broke down and tested again...negitive.....but that was no surprise....af will prob be here tomorrow...onward to may for me :)


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Well broke down and tested again...negitive.....but that was no surprise....af will prob be here tomorrow...onward to may for me :)

Oh Hun :( I'm gutted for you! I know I usually say its not over till AF shows etc but it annoys the crap outta me when I get told it and I KNOW AF is on her way! Hope you don't get kept in limbo for too long!

I'm about 7dpo now and have some bloods been taken this afternoon. I've had cramping on and off the last day or so and super vivid dreams. Yesterday morning when I woke up my oh was looking at me and said what were you dreaming about? I said how do you know I was dreaming? He said he could see my eyes moving all over the place lol

I actually feel a little nauseous this morning (currently lying in bed writing this on my phone) and quite gassy too! I really hope my bfp is just around the corner!


----------



## soozandlily

Melly I have everything crosses that this is it for you! Come on line get darker!


----------



## mellywelly

Thanks sooz, I'm not testing again until af is late, so that will be Friday as af due tomorrow on 11 dpo.


----------



## soozandlily

Good luck Melly, hope to see a BFP!

Well i've had my CD21 bloods taken today to check progesterone levels, I'm obviously not CD21 lol I'm actually CD37 but it has to be taken 7 days before expected next AF so hopefully I got the days right! I'm not 100% how long my LP is yet as never used OPK's in the past but hoping I'm right!

I'm very bloated today and gassy :s, had some more vivid dreams again last night. Our cat, Gizmo, is currently missing, he's been gone for about 10 days now so really missing the little guy. I had a dream he come back and he bought our old dog (who sadly died) back with him, it was so crazy, but such a nice warm cuddly sort of dream :)

I'm feeling very tired at the moment but I think that's because of the blood test. My arms already very bruised and sore from it :( These things always knock me a bit funny, and next time I've got to have 3 vials instead of just the one! :( My results should be back Monday and I will hopefully know how well my body ovulates, so fx for high numbers!


----------



## soozandlily

Was just on

www.postsecret.com

Have a look at the second one down!


----------



## mellywelly

I went for blood tests 2 days ago, inc progesterone. They took 9 vials !! Still got more to go! Rang them today and they are going ti check for hcg in the 8 dpo bloods they have. Will find out result tomorrow!


----------



## kristix

soozandlily said:


> Was just on
> 
> www.postsecret.com
> 
> Have a look at the second one down!

haha was that YOU sooz!? :haha:

Sorry your cat is missing! thats sad :( hope it shows up!!

I hope you both have really awesome test results!

As for me, i am totally in limbo....no AF still and if i ovulated when i thought i did i would be 16 dpo today which is really strange for me. It is a serious possibility that i got my O day off by maybe a day or two max, but i would still be due for AF today even if that was the case...
:shrug:
I am not gonna let it get to me.

I am here to cheer you guys on !!! :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## kristix

JUST after i posted here i went to the restroom and there she was, AF!

So now i can move on and concentrate on may! (my lucky month :) )


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> JUST after i posted here i went to the restroom and there she was, AF!
> 
> So now i can move on and concentrate on may! (my lucky month :) )

boo for AF but yay for new LUCKY month!! :D 

I caved and tested this morning and BFN... but I only have one test left and don't want to waste it so going to try and wait it out some more! I'm at work today/tomorrow/Sat so hopefully the earliest I'll be testing now is Sunday...


----------



## soozandlily

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=22754 

hmmm what do you ladies think? (Its mine by the way lol)


----------



## mellywelly

Im not sure if I see something or not. 

Hospital rang pg blood test was neg


----------



## soozandlily

new test new pic - What do you think now? When I invert it I can see a pretty good line! It's def got colour in real life!

https://i45.tinypic.com/vhc2lx.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

Im on my phone so can't see it too well, but it def looks like there is a pink line to me!


----------



## soozandlily

trust me to get a hint of a BFP when I've ran out of tests and in work... I might have to hold my pee all my shift this evening 6-10 then nip in tescos after work lol Buy a 2 pack one for tonight one for the morning ;)

Aghhh I really hope this it is!


----------



## mellywelly

I hope so too sooz, fx for you!


----------



## soozandlily

mellywelly said:


> Im not sure if I see something or not.
> 
> Hospital rang pg blood test was neg

What dpo were the blood tests again? You may implant late? :)


----------



## kristix

soozandlily said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure if I see something or not.
> 
> Hospital rang pg blood test was neg
> 
> What dpo were the blood tests again? You may implant late? :)Click to expand...

First, Sorry on the negative blood pg test Melly....how many dpo are you now? :dust:

SOOOOOOZ!!! this could be it!!!! i totally think i see something there! GO buy more test please! :happydance: :dust: :happydance:

I am cd 2......so very not exciting. haha but tomorrow i am takin a 3 day vacation to the desert (palm springs ca.) relax by the pool, soak up some sun....gonna be high 80's! have some fun sex :blush:

good start to a lucky month!!


----------



## soozandlily

If I hold my pee for a good 4-6 hours should I be ok to test? Found another hpt lol


----------



## mellywelly

I was 8 dpo. Think I need it doing again, just got this ! (i'm now 11 dpo)

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/11dpo.jpg


----------



## mellywelly

what dpo are you sooz?


----------



## soozandlily

mellywelly said:


> what dpo are you sooz?

I'm 8dpo and woohoo congrats on the bfp hope to be joining you very soon!!!


----------



## SleepyBaby

yea sooz, n try not to drink to much! and go pee on that stick, everything crossed for your BFP!

melly with a line like that you should get a frer to confirm!, but them green handled hcg written on the handle are very very dodgey, i seen a girl get a blazing false bfp on one :( 

( still stalking this thread lol )


----------



## SleepyBaby

OMG SOOZ!!! just seen your pic on last page!!!! so excited for you!!! 

go go go go!!! :happydance:


----------



## kristix

wow! Melly!!! NICE stick!!!! Congrats!!!!

SOOZ! I can't waitt o see your test!!! I hope you get out of this TWW!!! and onward to baby land!

You better wait for me over there!!....this month is my month!! i wont be far behind :)


----------



## mellywelly

Sooz have you tested again?????


----------



## soozandlily

Woke up feeling a little less positive.

POAS and got a BFN :( This is with a different brand of tests (from tesco's not my usual IC's as I ran out) So not sure of the sensitivity or if it'll detect so early as I'm only 9dpo. 

I'm still hoping that I get my BFP eventually though, Just going to try and wait it out a few more days. I feel really crampy and have done for the past few days now and my lower back is aching, usually all AF signs but not til the day before. Hoping this is a good sign! I find myself checking out the size of my nipples in the mirror every morning... ahh I'm well and truly obsessed haha!


----------



## soozandlily

Just rang the Dr's about the results from my blood test and should be able to find out after 3, quite excited! :) At least there's something coming out of today even if it's not a BFP ;)


----------



## mellywelly

I've not used a Tesco test, but the asda ones are really sensitive.


----------



## soozandlily

Well rang the Dr's and all they said was 'no action required range in normal' So they didn't actually give me numbers but I suppose I could go into the Dr's to find out but then I'd just be googling forever lol So I'm happy with that!


----------



## soozandlily

I've just hit an all time low as a POAS addict I'm at work this morning at 9.30am and wanted to use fmu to test before work but no tests! So I transported my pee as I couldn't hold it in haha

BFN though :(


----------



## mellywelly

That is one of the funniest things ive ever read!!!!!


----------



## kristix

Hey guys! 

Sooz, where are you at now?? any thing happening?

i just got back from my long weekend and was hoping to see a bfp!

what dpo are you now??


----------



## soozandlily

nothing, nada... ZILCH :( BFN's just keep rolling in!

I've prepared myself for AF now anyway so it's ok, getting a bit fed up though!

I'm 11/12 dpo depending on exactly when I O'd, so i'm convinced I would have my BFP by now. My BB's feel a bit sore and tender, but I suppose that's what you get for groping/prodding them 24/7 lol

Look's like I'll be joining you for yet another month of TTC!

How did your weekend go? Hope you had a great time!


----------



## kristix

Awe Sooz! May has got to be our month! I am getting a little annoyed also! we better both get our BFP in May !!!! well it might actually be June when i test haha but you know what i mean...stupid long cycles.

I had a great weekend, Sun was out and the pool was perfect. We went out to dinner to our favorite sushi place and it was DELISH!!!! only proplem with the weekend was that it wasn't long enough :(

when i arrived back home....there was a package waiting for me by the front door, about 50 opks adn a few p-test hahahaha :haha:

thats when i knew vacation was OVER hahaha


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Awe Sooz! May has got to be our month! I am getting a little annoyed also! we better both get our BFP in May !!!! well it might actually be June when i test haha but you know what i mean...stupid long cycles.
> 
> I had a great weekend, Sun was out and the pool was perfect. We went out to dinner to our favorite sushi place and it was DELISH!!!! only proplem with the weekend was that it wasn't long enough :(
> 
> when i arrived back home....there was a package waiting for me by the front door, about 50 opks adn a few p-test hahahaha :haha:
> 
> thats when i knew vacation was OVER hahaha

lol I need to order some more in preparation for next cycle, gutted that yet more POAS is to be done, took another HPT this morning for good measure and still BFN :( Looks like my possible lines may of been evaps! Grrr....

Glad you had a good time, we are going away on the 21st May just for 5 days but looking forward to spending some quality time with my OH and lily :) 

June seems so far away... :( I hate long cycles with a passion! It doesn't help when every tom dick and harry on my facebook announces they are pregnant! Seems like it'll never happen for me!

AF should be here in the morning, I'm CD 44 today which means that if she does show up tomorrow that's two cycles of 44 days in a row :( It's so annoying because if they were 28 days I would of had 3 cycles rather than just the 2!

I'm hoping next month is a bit better. I've managed to gain some weight which has taken my bmi up to 18.3 which is a lot better than it has been so hoping this may take an effect on my cycle length!


----------



## mellywelly

Have you thought about trying soy sooz?


----------



## soozandlily

mellywelly said:


> Have you thought about trying soy sooz?

No never looked into it, but did some research last night after you put this on here and seriously considering it for next cycle!

AF was a no show today.... hmmmm interesting!


----------



## kristix

yeah i hope af stays away! for atleast 9 months :)

whats soy suppose to do, gonna look it up!

i am at the most boring stage ever of a cycle....nothing happening....too soon to do any opks....blah


----------



## StefanieC

That hasn't stopped me, i've been doing them since approx cd8 lol. its mainly in the hope that i get a positive earlier than i did last cycle and don't want to miss it.


----------



## soozandlily

From what I've read it works similar to clomid, you take it the same days (3-7 or 5-9) and then hopefully ovulation occurs around CD14... Think I might give it a go if AF shows, it would be great to ovulate that early for a change! Save a fortune in OPK's haha

I don't know which part of the cycle is worse before O or after, they both drive you crazy!


----------



## soozandlily

CD46 now and still no AF... aghh it's driving me insane! She's gotta show up soon surely, the bloods confirmed I O'd the tests are confirming my BFN's so where the hell is she? Not even got my usual AF symptoms of back ache and cramping the day before so I have no idea what's going on with my body! looks like I have a longer LP that I thought!

I really hope I get a shorter cycle next month, I certainly deserve one after two cycles over 40 days long! :(


----------



## kristix

I know what you mean sooz! My last two cycles where 39 and 43. yuck!

my lp can be 13 - 14- or 15 days.

I started my opks JUST INCASE my body decides to pull a fast one adn switch it up...never know if it is going to be a long or short one for me...and i DONT want to miss my O day!!!

I am all alone this weekend as my husband is traveling....so i think it is time to get soem spring leaning done and maybe some yard work :)


----------



## soozandlily

Well AF is here so can finally start the cycle of ttc again woohoo! It strange though as AF never shows in the evening for me it's always when I wake up in the morning but hey I'm just happy to be on cycle 5! 

I'll have some bloods due soon but with it falling on bank holiday not 100% sure when I'll be able to get them done they are supposed to be done by cd 5 but not going to be able to ring for an appointment til tues and that will be cd5 so fingers crossed I'll be able to get them done :/ 

I'm going to go get some of those soy vitamin things tomorrow after work though with the hope that I'll have a nice short cycle this month can't bear the thought of another 30 day wait for O!

So here's to the biggest fattest positive for all of us this month! May even have a drink tomorrow to celebrate the future feb 2013 babies we will all be having :D


----------



## kristix

Well atleast you can get on with your new cycle! 
Now that you mention it my AF was a day or so later then usual last cycle and it came at night also ...and mine always comes in the morning...strange....
fingers crossed for you and your blood test!

I am sooooo counting on MAY! 


I am having a drink tonight! CHEERS TO MAY!


----------



## soozandlily

Im confused on what to count as cd1, I went to the bathroom at about 7.30pm and was brown spotting went again at about 11pm and wiped and nothing, me and the OH dtd and made me bleed so this was about 11.30pm, went to sleep and woke up at 5am cramping really bad went to the toilet and nothing on the pad but that's when I started bleeding properly so should I count today as cd1? Hmmm....


----------



## soozandlily

Well I decided that I am going to class Saturday as CD1 just because of how late AF turned up and no actual red blood really til Sat, which means CD3 today and I am going to be taking soy isoflavones this cycle my first lot will be tonight. I'm really excited about that fact that I may actually ovulate at a reasonable time this month and not have to wait for 30 days if they work! 

I'm going to start off this month taking 120mg (the dosage has to be doubled compared to clomid, but they are 40mg per tab so can't get 100mg so have to settle at 120mg) which is equivalent to about 60mg of clomid. will be taking cd 3-7 and then hopefully 5-10 days later O will occur! yay :D

Hope you all had a good weekend and that the pregnant ladies on this thread are doing well!


----------



## StefanieC

StefanieC said:


> That hasn't stopped me, i've been doing them since approx cd8 lol. its mainly in the hope that i get a positive earlier than i did last cycle and don't want to miss it.

 I just wanted to share with you ladies that I've just got a very almost +opk 5 whole days earlier than last month! :) :happydance:

So it definitely pays off to be a test addict and start testing early just in case.


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> That hasn't stopped me, i've been doing them since approx cd8 lol. its mainly in the hope that i get a positive earlier than i did last cycle and don't want to miss it.
> 
> I just wanted to share with you ladies that I've just got a very almost +opk 5 whole days earlier than last month! :) :happydance:
> 
> So it definitely pays off to be a test addict and start testing early just in case.Click to expand...

ooo good luck, can't wait to start POAS again, one of the fav part's of my day lol how sad ey? x


----------



## kristix

Ugh, I have not been feeling well the last few days, stayed home from work yesterday...blah.

feeling a little better today, but not 100% yet.

StefanieC ----- Positive OPKs are so exciting! have fun getting busy!

SOOZ. i am so curious to find out if the soy works!!! I HOPE SO! 

i am cd 14....my opks look basically white so far....not really much of a line...but i am testing one a day until i see them start to get darker, then i will be doing 2 a day, i am NOT missing my O this month!!!!


----------



## soozandlily

Hey Krist, cd 16 I see from your ticker, any luck with the OPK's yet? I'm on CD 6 now and have taken the soy for three days now. Not had the main side effect most women experience of headaches but I have been taking them at night before bed so may have been sleeping through them. However I stink... and I stink bad lol I have really bad gas which tends to be a side effect of soy in general, it's not so bad when your at home on your own but I have work this evening so FX I can hold it in lol ahhh the joys of TTC!

We go away on the 21st of May and it would be really nice if O coincided with that :) We're staying in a static caravan by the beach so I keep saying to the OH we need a sign 'don't come a-knocking if the caravan's a-rocking' haha! 

My weight gain is going really well, I'm fluctuating between 110-112lbs now which is amazing, means I've gained and managed to maintain 10lbs over the course of last month, I feel a lot better for it as well! Bad side of this is I keep busting the buttons and zips on my jeans, I need to go shopping! 

Well I'll probably be absent over the next few days busy with work and all of that but here's to a great weekend for all, lots of BD'ing and let's see some May BFP's!


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> That hasn't stopped me, i've been doing them since approx cd8 lol. its mainly in the hope that i get a positive earlier than i did last cycle and don't want to miss it.
> 
> I just wanted to share with you ladies that I've just got a very almost +opk 5 whole days earlier than last month! :) :happydance:
> 
> So it definitely pays off to be a test addict and start testing early just in case.Click to expand...

Did you get your +OPK! Hope so :) x


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> That hasn't stopped me, i've been doing them since approx cd8 lol. its mainly in the hope that i get a positive earlier than i did last cycle and don't want to miss it.
> 
> I just wanted to share with you ladies that I've just got a very almost +opk 5 whole days earlier than last month! :) :happydance:
> 
> So it definitely pays off to be a test addict and start testing early just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get your +OPK! Hope so :) xClick to expand...

After having almost +opk for the last 3 days, i finally got my actual +opk this afternoon! :)


----------



## kristix

YAY! StefanieC --- glad you got your positive opk!!! get to it!!

Sooz, i am still negative....super faint line on my opk....but usually i O at cd 18 (earliest) so i still have a few days...hoping it is a shorter cycle for me :)
and a shorter cycle for you too!

i hope the soy works for you!!!! I am so ready for us all to have valentine babies!!!!
:dust:


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey ladies sorry I've been off the wagon my computer messed up and then I've been working etc. Well the good news is my OPK was BLAZING today I thought that it was bfp yesterday but this morning it was like a commercial style test line was WAY darker and thicker than the control line I had to take another one just to be sure. The bad part is Hubby and I :sex: on Saturday ( after he told me he wants to wait till Oct to start trying and he um didnt put a rain coat on or pull out) SOOOO little birdies in my ears have been telling me that his little guys could survive for 5-7 days since I was fertile stages? Anyway DH thinks that its not a good time (but honestly we got pregnant with our Son before we were living together, engaged or married so really its better timing than then lol) So I will be moving out of the TTC thread after this month but still keeping up with my body and you ladies!! I missed yall :winkwink:


----------



## soozandlily

I always think thing's like this are BFP's waiting to happen, your DH decide's it's not the right time so sod's law has it you will fall pregnant ;) GL and if it's not a BFP this month I wish you all the luck when you begin TTC again!

I spoke too soon in regards to the soy, I woke up this morning with the biggest headache known to man! I felt hungover minus the drinking the night before :( It's subsided loads now though so it's all good, plus it's last day of taking it today :)

I had my bloods back as well from the beginning of my cycle and again 'no action required' so looks like there's no problems for me... other than no BFP's!


----------



## soozandlily

CD8... it's going quite quick to be fair, why do 8 days at the beginning go quick yet 8 days in the TWW seem's like an eternity?

I'm going to be going POAS crazy soon, CD10 and onwards, not missing that positive.. although to be fair we are going to be BD'ing every other day this cycle with no excuses ;) So should catch it regardless! FX :D


----------



## mommapowers32

soozandlily said:


> CD8... it's going quite quick to be fair, why do 8 days at the beginning go quick yet 8 days in the TWW seem's like an eternity?
> 
> I'm going to be going POAS crazy soon, CD10 and onwards, not missing that positive.. although to be fair we are going to be BD'ing every other day this cycle with no excuses ;) So should catch it regardless! FX :D




soozandlily said:


> I always think thing's like this are BFP's waiting to happen, your DH decide's it's not the right time so sod's law has it you will fall pregnant ;) GL and if it's not a BFP this month I wish you all the luck when you begin TTC again!
> 
> I spoke too soon in regards to the soy, I woke up this morning with the biggest headache known to man! I felt hungover minus the drinking the night before :( It's subsided loads now though so it's all good, plus it's last day of taking it today :)
> 
> I had my bloods back as well from the beginning of my cycle and again 'no action required' so looks like there's no problems for me... other than no BFP's!


Thanks lady!! I sure hope so and crossing my fingers for.u !!!


----------



## StefanieC

So i ended up only having one definite +opk but many almost +ves on the lead up to and after it. So I'm going with the assumption that my one +opk was right and I am now in the tww. I'm going to carry on doing an opk each day until ff gives me my crosshairs (thats if it does of course) just to make sure. We're also going to keep BDing every other day just in case because I wouldn't want it to be wrong and i actually haven't o'd yet and then i miss it.


----------



## kristix

Can't really post much but I wanted to swing in and see how you all are doing....and to let opk! Yay!


----------



## StefanieC

StefanieC said:


> So i ended up only having one definite +opk but many almost +ves on the lead up to and after it. So I'm going with the assumption that my one +opk was right and I am now in the tww. I'm going to carry on doing an opk each day until ff gives me my crosshairs (thats if it does of course) just to make sure. We're also going to keep BDing every other day just in case because I wouldn't want it to be wrong and i actually haven't o'd yet and then i miss it.

OK i'm confused now, i had another +opk today :wacko:


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Can't really post much but I wanted to swing in and see how you all are doing....and to let opk! Yay!

Hey kristix, hope you're well x


----------



## kristix

StefanieC ---- sometimes that happens to me....

it can mean that you had a surge but didn't actually ovulate for one reason or another, maybe stress or soemthing, so the body surges up to ovulate a second time. just keep BDing and dont stop! :)

My last post got chopped up...i was posting from my phone....
I was trying to say i got a super duper positive on my OPK yesterday :happydance:

Starting BDing and going to again tonight and probably tomorrow to....

COME ON MAY!!!


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> StefanieC ---- sometimes that happens to me....
> 
> it can mean that you had a surge but didn't actually ovulate for one reason or another, maybe stress or soemthing, so the body surges up to ovulate a second time. just keep BDing and dont stop! :)
> 
> My last post got chopped up...i was posting from my phone....
> I was trying to say i got a super duper positive on my OPK yesterday :happydance:
> 
> Starting BDing and going to again tonight and probably tomorrow to....
> 
> COME ON MAY!!!

yay for +opk's for you both! I agree with Kristix that sometime's your body gears up for O then doesn't for some reason or another then gears up again, just keep at the BD'ing and you'll be fine!

CD11 for me today, nothing out of the ordinary going on here for me! Starting to POAS now with the hope that the soy has done it's job and I'll be O'ing soon! Even if it doesn't shorten my cycle it will hopefully make O nice and strong for me and so FX we catch the eggy this time around... although a huge bump will certainly make christmas shopping that whole lot more stressful lol I'm actually considering starting my shopping soon, with DD's birthday being in November it can get quite stressful and not to mention expensive!


----------



## StefanieC

I know what you mean sooz, my birthday is in Oct, DH is in Nov and then of course Christmas in Dec! and if we get lucky this month then baby will be born in Jan/Feb! busy times!


----------



## kristix

Looks like we are all in the smae boat with birthdays and the holidays...
I am early december, then christmas....(hopfully baby) in lat jan or early feb....and then hubbys birthday is late feb! 

BUT I WILL NOT COMPLAIN! i just want this to be the month!!!

I only got one posotive OPK...and i think my temps are hitting the right highs and lows to confirm that I o'd

We BD'd the first night i got my positive opk, and again the second night (opk was negative and i think that is the night i O'd) might go for a round three tonight just for good measure :)

But i think today i am offically in my TWW! that actually went pretty quickly this time!

Come on Sooz, you need to catch up so we can do this together!


----------



## kristix

ugh i am opnly 2 dpo and i am alrerady starting to get nervous. i sooooooo want this to be the month....already want to test, this time though i am alot more scare to see a negative! ugh...

i managed to BD the night before i o'ed and the day of O so i hope that is enough!!!!!!!


----------



## mommapowers32

I got two days of OPK that had two lines thesame color then two days of OPKs that the test line was darker than the control line then the next day two lines the same color... SO according to FF I O'd on Cd 19 and I am 6 dpo...sigh


----------



## kristix

Oh Momma! any symptoms? or anything going on? 

I am 3 dpo....not much going on with me right now. just a little hoping and praying :)

wonder how soooz is doing!? and Stef!


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Oh Momma! any symptoms? or anything going on?
> 
> I am 3 dpo....not much going on with me right now. just a little hoping and praying :)
> 
> wonder how soooz is doing!? and Stef!

Hey kristix, I just don't know what is going on with me, if you look at my chart in my signature that'll show you better than i can explain it. My opks are confusing me, i'm sleeping badly meaning many of my temps are probably wrong. I'm just feeling helpless at the moment :cry:. I just want to hurry up and ovulate or have a confirmation of ovulation so i can get on with the tww and know roughly how long my cycle will be. Sorry for the rant i'm just feeling really down today :(


----------



## kristix

oh yeah i see what you mean. your temps are not spiking yet you have had several opks! ugh thats annoying. Keep up the sex! 
a couple of cycles ago, my temps were a little off cause of sleep and i had my ovulation surge twice before i actually ovulated. I had two patches of positive opks, about a week or so apart from eachother. it really annoyed me cause i thought i ovulated the first time and wasn't keeping up my sex as much as i would have liked and so when i ovulated for real my changed of getting the egg were small :(

I hope you get your temp spike real soon! hang in there!! and dont stop making baby love!!!

WE ARE ALL CHEERING YOU ON!


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> oh yeah i see what you mean. your temps are not spiking yet you have had several opks! ugh thats annoying. Keep up the sex!
> a couple of cycles ago, my temps were a little off cause of sleep and i had my ovulation surge twice before i actually ovulated. I had two patches of positive opks, about a week or so apart from eachother. it really annoyed me cause i thought i ovulated the first time and wasn't keeping up my sex as much as i would have liked and so when i ovulated for real my changed of getting the egg were small :(
> 
> I hope you get your temp spike real soon! hang in there!! and dont stop making baby love!!!
> 
> WE ARE ALL CHEERING YOU ON!

Thanks hun i really appreciate that, i've actually decided to stop doing opks and just keep temping and BDing and see what happens because it is stressing me out so much. My DH does his best but i don't like to burden him with my worries too much because he is worrying about it enough already pus he has a really important job interview tomorrow so he has other things on his mind right now. So i really appreciate all the help and support you and the other ladies on B&B have given me, i'm just completely fed up today. I think its time to put my feet up with a cup of tea and stop moaning at you :coffee:


----------



## StefanieC

Possible good news today, my temp went up a bit again today and I checked by adding in a higher temp tomorrow and if it goes up again tomorrow then it will predict ovulation as 2 days ago :happydance:
Of course that's only if it does go up but fingers crossed.


----------



## soozandlily

I'm alive and kicking! CD14 here now, and I had some brown tinged CM last night and this morning. No +OPK as of yet but it has gotten darker today (only 11am) so going to do another this afternoon see if there's a change at all! We were meant to BD last night but ended up doing this AM, but still got it in there lol 

Hoping it goes positive very soon, I have a very ache back on the left side and a bit of cramping so here's to hopefully O'ing shortly and if that's the case I couldn't be happier... how amazing would it be to of bought forward O by around 15 days from last cycle? FX I'm just not getting over excited like I always seem to do lol

Stefanie I think as long as you keep the BD'ing up you'll be fine and cover O when or if it already has happened! GL hun :)


----------



## kristix

Hey Sooz! Hope that positive comes soon! this whle ttc is not for me, i am so impatient.

Stef your chart is looking like it is moving in the right direction...dont get lazy now! keep the love going!! you got this!

i am 4 dpo and itching to test hahaha (bad bad bad)

I haev 10 cheap interenet test and i might just start testing like in a couple days adn use one a day until i get my BFP, cause this month there will not be any AF!

i am going to guess that i wil get my bfp on day 11 :)one week from today :)
fingers crossed!!!!!

:dust: to you all!!!!

anyone doing anything exciting over the weekend? I have to be in a wedding that i dont think should even happen, one of my best girlfriends is marring a total loser jerk, no money - no job, not very bright....just a bad situation all round. and i know she is going to try to get preggo right way..i wish she would wait a little for the marriage to settle and know it is going to last before she starts having babies with him.
anyway!!! the wedding is not something i am looking forward to but i will put my feelings a side and wish her adn him the best and smile the whole time!...or at least try to :/


----------



## StefanieC

Don't worry i'm on it! Although not tonight because my DH has had his job interview all day and is now off to an engagement party for his friend, i'm not going because i won't really know anyone apart from DH and the groom-to-be (whom i don't really like) so i'm enjoying a lazy night at home having a hot bubble bath and relaxing because i feel like i need it. We will be back to BDing tomorrow just in case though unless i wake up when DH gets home and i 'convince' him to have a go :haha:

I know i should discourage you from testing early but i just can't lol. So if you start on 6DPO then you have one every day until 16DPO which means WHEN you get your bfp earlier than that you will have spares to check and double check! :happydance:

I'm not really doing much this weekend but my DH has told me he has organised a surprise for me on Monday but apparently shouldn't get too excited so i have no idea what it is. Whatever it is though i'm sure i'll love it because he has organised it to make me happy (i know puke right? :sick: lol).

Ok thats enough of an essay from me, how about you sooz? Any plans?


----------



## kristix

StefanieC said:


> I know i should discourage you from testing early but i just can't lol. So if you start on 6DPO then you have one every day until 16DPO which means WHEN you get your bfp earlier than that you will have spares to check and double check! :happydance:

YOU TOTALLY READ MY MIND! :winkwink:


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> I know i should discourage you from testing early but i just can't lol. So if you start on 6DPO then you have one every day until 16DPO which means WHEN you get your bfp earlier than that you will have spares to check and double check! :happydance:
> 
> YOU TOTALLY READ MY MIND! :winkwink:Click to expand...

All the more reason to do it :D

By the way i did have a psychic reading and was predicted a bfp this month so i am believing its going to happen for me this month too!


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> kristix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> I know i should discourage you from testing early but i just can't lol. So if you start on 6DPO then you have one every day until 16DPO which means WHEN you get your bfp earlier than that you will have spares to check and double check! :happydance:
> 
> YOU TOTALLY READ MY MIND! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason to do it :D
> 
> By the way i did have a psychic reading and was predicted a bfp this month so i am believing its going to happen for me this month too!Click to expand...

OOO I love those psychic reading's :) GL hope it's right!

As for your friends wedding kristix it seem's like a tricky one. I try to be as open minded as possible with those sort of situations just because I was in one myself, well sort of, no one thought me and my OH would last... We were just 15 when we met when we fell pregnant at 17 you can imagine our parent's weren't best pleased, and nobody really thought we'd last as a couple. I had a m/c and everyone's minds suddenly changed. We have been together coming up to 8 years now and hopefully we'll be getting married when we hit the 10 year mark (If I EVER get a ring on my finger.... lol) You never know they might last although your description of the current relationship they have doesn't sound the most promising and the wedding is a little rushed... I'm all for wedding's but as you can see we have decided to go a different route, we know we want to get married and have done for a while but just couldn't afford. Now however my OH has a great job and we are in the position where we will be buying our own house in the next 2 years and I'll hopefully be able to be a stay at home mum for a at least 2-3 years, so a wedding is hopefully going to be in our reach soon! The pressure is on more so now as Lily keep's pestering. First babies, now weddings... she's got her little mind made up lol She want's me to have the same surname as her and her dad, and keep's telling me how excited she is about 'the wedding'. The best part is every time she finds a ring going through my jewellery box she put's it on my finger and tell's me to keep it on for when I get married. She crack's me up! 

My weekend is a busy one, I'm on a 10 hour shift at work today and don't leave til 10.30pm :( Then tomorrow I have got to get packing as it's a 4.5 hour drive to where we are going away to on Monday so we are leaving about 6am, so everything needs to be ready asap, and I still need to go up town to get a couple of bits. I am excited to get away for a bit though, get some stress free BD'ing done (yay!) and hopefully come back to some BFP's! I'll probably be M.I.A for about a week and I really hope it's a BFP for you kristix, that would be the perfect welcome back present for me haha x


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> OOO I love those psychic reading's :) GL hope it's right!
> 
> My weekend is a busy one, I'm on a 10 hour shift at work today and don't leave til 10.30pm :( Then tomorrow I have got to get packing as it's a 4.5 hour drive to where we are going away to on Monday so we are leaving about 6am, so everything needs to be ready asap, and I still need to go up town to get a couple of bits. I am excited to get away for a bit though, get some stress free BD'ing done (yay!) and hopefully come back to some BFP's! I'll probably be M.I.A for about a week and I really hope it's a BFP for you kristix, that would be the perfect welcome back present for me haha x

Ooo sounds nice, whereabouts in your cycle are you? i'm sorry my memory is awful :dohh:

Guess what ladies... OVULATION DETECTED BY FF!! I am now 3dpo :happydance:


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> soozandlily said:
> 
> 
> OOO I love those psychic reading's :) GL hope it's right!
> 
> My weekend is a busy one, I'm on a 10 hour shift at work today and don't leave til 10.30pm :( Then tomorrow I have got to get packing as it's a 4.5 hour drive to where we are going away to on Monday so we are leaving about 6am, so everything needs to be ready asap, and I still need to go up town to get a couple of bits. I am excited to get away for a bit though, get some stress free BD'ing done (yay!) and hopefully come back to some BFP's! I'll probably be M.I.A for about a week and I really hope it's a BFP for you kristix, that would be the perfect welcome back present for me haha x
> 
> Ooo sounds nice, whereabouts in your cycle are you? i'm sorry my memory is awful :dohh:
> 
> Guess what ladies... OVULATION DETECTED BY FF!! I am now 3dpo :happydance:Click to expand...

OOO yay so the TWW is official :) I cannot wait for that! I'm CD 15 today, I've taken soy this cycle to hopefully give O a push in the right direction. I took 120mg on day 3-7 to start off with to see what happens. At the moment getting negative's on OPK's but last cycle I did O Cd30 so that is pretty late... I'm thinking O may happen whilst we are away but only problem is don't think I'll be POAS! I know it'll mess it all up for me not knowing, but to be honest we will be DTD at the right times whilst away you can be sure of that lol so if it happen's we have the best chance of catching it anyway, I'll be POAS when I'm back but there will be a 5 day window that's probably crucial that I'm going to be missing... am I crazy doing this? Maybe it's the chance I need to take lol!


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> OOO yay so the TWW is official :) I cannot wait for that! I'm CD 15 today, I've taken soy this cycle to hopefully give O a push in the right direction. I took 120mg on day 3-7 to start off with to see what happens. At the moment getting negative's on OPK's but last cycle I did O Cd30 so that is pretty late... I'm thinking O may happen whilst we are away but only problem is don't think I'll be POAS! I know it'll mess it all up for me not knowing, but to be honest we will be DTD at the right times whilst away you can be sure of that lol so if it happen's we have the best chance of catching it anyway, I'll be POAS when I'm back but there will be a 5 day window that's probably crucial that I'm going to be missing... am I crazy doing this? Maybe it's the chance I need to take lol!

As long as you keep up the BDing you'll be fine! Do you temp? x


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey Kristix so I took a picture for you =) this is dpo 12 -- It is a little on the thin side so idk....

here is my test 

with out editing
https://i47.tinypic.com/synsy0.jpg


with editing (contrast bc it was blurry with the camera phone)
https://i45.tinypic.com/2vvkz2f.jpg


----------



## StefanieC

Ladies i have an embarassing confession... i'm only 5dpo and i tested this morning :blush: of course it was BFN, i won't even have implanted yet! lol nevermind, luckily i have approx 20 ICs plus a digital and a FRER when i actually do get what looks like a bfp on them.


----------



## kristix

Sooz, I totally try to remain positive about my friend getting married. It isn't always easy...but I know you are right....trust me...I hope it works out for them....even though he isn't my favorite :\
Sooooooz have a blast on ur trip! Can't wait to hear ab out it....and I hope I have a bfp to share with u apon ur return

Momma! I am on my phone so I can't see ur pic yet! Have to wait till I get on the computer.

Stef! I started at 5 dpo to hahahahaha I am 7 dpo and nothin yet....plently of time
:dust:


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Stef! I started at 5 dpo to hahahahaha I am 7 dpo and nothin yet....plently of time
> :dust:

We definitely belong on this thread :haha:. I see on your chart that you had a dip on 6dpo, that looks promising!


----------



## kristix

Haha I would test ever hour if I could afford it. Negatives don't typically bring me down as long as there is still hope I will cling to it :)

Trust me when I woke up to that dip I was sooooooooooo excited!

I have had dips before but usually they are like at 3 dpo or like 9 dpo.....I am thrilled with the 6 dpo dip :)


----------



## mommapowers32

Im not to great with the temping but I had my dip on 7dpo and it shot back up and has stayed.... crossing fingers 

:dust: to you all!! =) 

BTW I always start poas with hpt a 6 dpo lol and I used to use opks all the way through the months ( thats I got a blarring bfp on my opk at 10 dpo and fairly light bfp on hpt with my DS in 2009) but Im out of opks 

BTW I got a super buy 5 pack of clear blue digi for 13.00 at walmart =) no coupons either!


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Haha I would test ever hour if I could afford it. Negatives don't typically bring me down as long as there is still hope I will cling to it :)
> 
> Trust me when I woke up to that dip I was sooooooooooo excited!
> 
> I have had dips before but usually they are like at 3 dpo or like 9 dpo.....I am thrilled with the 6 dpo dip :)

I had an awful nights sleep last night which meant I went to sleep at 3.30am, woke up at 4.30, 5.30, 6.30, 7.30 (when i took my temp as usual) and 8.30 so my dip today probably means nothing except no block of sleep before taking it :(. Thats why my temps this last week are probably all wrong because i'm not sleeping properly. The only night i did was when i took an OTC sleeping tablet but that was way before any possible implanting and it says not to take them if you could be pregnant so i don't want to risk it. Although I did have some spotting before I went to sleep at 3.30 and i am 6dpo so i really hope it is implantation and not some random bleeding for some reason [-o&lt;



mommapowers32 said:


> BTW I got a super buy 5 pack of clear blue digi for 13.00 at walmart =) no coupons either!

Oh i live in the UK so can't get them :(. good news for you US ladies though :)


----------



## mommapowers32

StefanieC said:


> I had an awful nights sleep last night which meant I went to sleep at 3.30am, woke up at 4.30, 5.30, 6.30, 7.30 (when i took my temp as usual) and 8.30 so my dip today probably means nothing except no block of sleep before taking it :(. Thats why my temps this last week are probably all wrong because i'm not sleeping properly. The only night i did was when i took an OTC sleeping tablet but that was way before any possible implanting and it says not to take them if you could be pregnant so i don't want to risk it. Although I did have some spotting before I went to sleep at 3.30 and i am 6dpo so i really hope it is implantation and not some random bleeding for some reason [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> BTW I got a super buy 5 pack of clear blue digi for 13.00 at walmart =) no coupons either!
> 
> Oh i live in the UK so can't get them :(. good news for you US ladies though :)Click to expand...

Oh man that night sounds horrible however I hope i means good things for you!! 

The test were on an actual clearance isle and there was only one box left I scooped it up so fast! lol


----------



## kristix

Momma, that was a killer a deal! i get mine either online or at the 99 cent store but i am getting sick of going to the 99 cent store every month and buying loads of pregnancy test hahaha they must think i am crazy.

Stef, that is horrible, temping when you are having sleeping problems is the worst - i had a really difficult month of that, drove me nuts. i am throwing lots of positivity your way!

I woke up to another negative at 8 dpo.....not biggie...thats so early yet.

But i will admit that i have put so much into it actually happening in my head that if it doesn't i will be upset, i dont usually get upset. but i am getting really tired of the effort and stress.

please please please please may be kind to us all !!!


----------



## kristix

i am feeling a little pinchy twinge in what feel like my uterus right now!!! i wonder if that is my little may baby settling in, awe....wouldn't that be sweet :)


----------



## mommapowers32

kristix said:


> i am feeling a little pinchy twinge in what feel like my uterus right now!!! i wonder if that is my little may baby settling in, awe....wouldn't that be sweet :)

Aww I hope so!


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Stef, that is horrible, temping when you are having sleeping problems is the worst - i had a really difficult month of that, drove me nuts. i am throwing lots of positivity your way

It's really getting me down now because it means I just don't know what is going on, I've decided if it doesn't happen this month then I am going to temp vaginally instead. It's not ideal but it will be more accurate at least that way.



kristix said:


> i am feeling a little pinchy twinge in what feel like my uterus right now!!! i wonder if that is my little may baby settling in, awe....wouldn't that be sweet :)

Aw cute x


----------



## kristix

How is everyone else doing????

I am 9 dpo now and still negative........i really really really dont wnt to have to do this ttc crap another month! Come on positive, WHERE ARE YOU!!!!!


----------



## StefanieC

Well my temps have dropped for the last 4 days even though i'm apparently only 7dpo so my positivity for this cycle is very quickly diminishing :(


----------



## kristix

ugh stef, i would be totally frustrated too, your chart is very confusing with the positive opks adn wacky temps. hmmmm i am thinking maybe you should just not worry about the temps this time and focus more on some of those positive opks. you seemed to BD in all the right times in relation to the opks so you have a good chance .... dont let the wacky temps worry you. they are easily thrown off.

If this isn't your month, maybe your right about trying vaginal temping.

how long are your cycles typically?


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> ugh stef, i would be totally frustrated too, your chart is very confusing with the positive opks adn wacky temps. hmmmm i am thinking maybe you should just not worry about the temps this time and focus more on some of those positive opks. you seemed to BD in all the right times in relation to the opks so you have a good chance .... dont let the wacky temps worry you. they are easily thrown off.
> 
> If this isn't your month, maybe your right about trying vaginal temping.
> 
> how long are your cycles typically?

Thats what i'm trying to think, and just going to keep BDing every other day just in case. I'm thinking of starting to take my temp orally and vaginally from now on just to see if the changes kind of coincide with each other and just vaginally next cycle (if it doesn't happen this one).

This is only my second cycle of BC and my first was 36 days. I was on BCP for 2 months before so were 28 days, 3 months off before that when i had two cycles - 35 days and 42 days, before that i had a contraceptive implant on which i didn't really have a 'typical cycle' so no idea.

So as you can tell this is just another thing in a long line of things my body messes up :shrug:


----------



## kristix

Hey Stef, your temp went back above cover line, thats always good :)

I am 10 dpo and stark white on my test still....nothing.


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Hey Stef, your temp went back above cover line, thats always good :)
> 
> I am 10 dpo and stark white on my test still....nothing.

Yeah fingers crossed. I'm 8dpo and stark white... still plenty of time for both of us! and your temp is still pretty high!


----------



## kristix

yeah it is keeping up nicely!

i just compared my temps to other charts and foudn this one that has alomst the identical pattern, and was negative at 10 dpo then positive at 12 dpo! 
fingers crossed!! (mine is the purple one)
 



Attached Files:







01.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## StefanieC

eeek!! i'm so excited for you now. i'm going to try to find one like mine if thats even possible


----------



## StefanieC

Well i found these two which look good if you look at the post-O temps. The first one already had their bfp by now so hopefully i will get mine soon and the second one has a bigger dip than me but the rest of the temps are pretty similar.
 



Attached Files:







E8DF2489-orig.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6









B631FA53-orig.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kristix

those are pretty close fits!!!! awwwww hope! it is a beautiful thing :)


----------



## StefanieC

make sure you keep updating us daily and i'll do the same. fx its our bfps!!


----------



## StefanieC

9dpo - stark white bfn and temp dropped to only just above coverline. i think either AF is going to come in 3 days when it should or maybe i didn't ovulate like FF thinks i did :(

I hope you have better news


----------



## kristix

ugh, stark white for me too!!!! 11 dpo :(

i was totoaly sure that may was my month and now i am starting to think ....not so much.
starting to get a little annoyed thinking about the possiblity of having to do this again next month, blah!

Your chart is very hard to read. it will be interesting to see how the whole thing turns out.
my temp stayed high today, i dont usually drop till the day before af or the day of af...so i will also know for sure with in the next 3 days ...sigh.


----------



## StefanieC

thats why i think maybe i didn't ovulate after all but who knows because my sleeping has been so off, my temps could be all wrong. so i'm just going to keep taking and recording it but otherwise ignore it and just see if AF comes on Tuesday or not and keep testing in the meantime.

i think i'm going to just live vicariously through you in the meantime lol. its still early for your bfp!

i had a phone call from my best friend today to tell me that his gf is pregnant and instead of feeling happy for him, i just felt sad for me. how selfish is that?!


----------



## kristix

i can totally relate, my fried who has been maried only a year longer then me just had her second daughter, i tried so hard to be excited but really i just wanted to cry :(

sucks.


I really never thought i would have any trouble getting pregnant....but man! his is hard! haha

i had one cycle where i was sleeping horrible and it appeared that i didn't ovulate cause my pre ovulation temps were so high (like yours) but i know that i ovulate due to previous temping cycles. I wouldn't get too worried about that...i am sure it was cause you sleep all wacky this month.

i have 4 test left. one of those better be the lucky one!!!


----------



## StefanieC

My friend has only been with his gf for about a year and she is only 19 (he is 25). i know some 19 year olds are quite mature but from what i've seen she really isn't, she is what i would call a 'young' 19. they weren't even trying :(.

when are you due for AF?


----------



## kristix

I think i am d..whoaH.....i almost just wrote DUE hahaha I think i am DUE, i wish!

I think i am suppose to get AF on the 29th


----------



## StefanieC

Ahhh me too! I have a slightly shorter LP than you i think. So exciting! and as we ARE going to get our bfps this cycle, we should be bump buddies!


----------



## kristix

i was just on FF looking all a bunch of chars that all tested on 11 dpo with negatives adn later went on to get positives...needed a hope boost!

Can't wait to be bump buddies, i hope sooz has some good news also when she gets back from her trip!!!


----------



## StefanieC

Me too, I hope she's enjoying herself and having a relaxing time.

Oo did you find lots?


----------



## kristix

yeah there was a bunch!!! some not gettign a postitive until like 16 or 17 dpo! you just never know i guess


----------



## kristix

To top off the day....I get home from work, get the mail and there is a baby announcement !! Ugh! Really cute baby though :)


----------



## StefanieC

Ugh. I think people should stop having babies til we have ours or at least a BFP lol.

I had some good temp news this morning, look at my chart, its jumped up! I had planned to just take my temp and ignore it cos its been crazy but I slept ok last night and look at it. My hope is returning. I had an awful dream last night tho, I dreamt that I woke up and af had arrived early, then still in the dream I woke up again to find I hadn't but went to the loo and then it did. Then I actually woke up for real. Needless to say I was very nervous when I went to the loo this morning but of course af is not here, phew!

BFN again this morning but according to the 'Pregnancy Monitor' on FF, only 32.3% of pregnant women test positive by now. So i could be in the 67.7% that don't, fx!

Also saw a chart with temps similar to mine who tested negative now but positive at 19dpo! so i'm going to try not to lose hope unless AF arrives!


----------



## soozandlily

Hey ladies, I'm back! Gutted there's no BFP's yet but there's still time ;)

We had a really good time away, it's pretty warm all over the UK at the moment so we lucked on with the weather! Lot's of BD'ing was done ;) 

Like I said before I didn't take OPK's with me so who know's if I've O'd yet or not, would be handy to of known obviously with me taking the soy this cycle, but was going to do it next cycle again anyway so can always track it next time if there is a next time ;) 

We are just going to continue with the BD'ing and hope we get it right :) Back to serious stalking of the sticks next month though lol

This thread hasn't had a BFP for a while, we need some motivation!


----------



## StefanieC

I'm glad you had a good time. I forget if you actually said or not but whereabouts did you go? You're right, this weather is beautiful. Its so nice to be able to have the back door open and not freeze lol.


----------



## kristix

Welcome back sooooz, glad u had fun!

Sorry I don't have better news :(
Negative yesterday and today, 13 dpo and I feel as if af is knockin on the door....even further confirmed with a pretty good temp drop today.

Man, looks like another month for me ugh! 

How are u guys? (Sorry so short, typing from my phone)

Xoxo


----------



## StefanieC

Same here, temp drop this morning and i had weird cramps yesterday evening so i think i'm going to be out this cycle. i'm saving my frer for tuesday morning when AF should arrive so i don't waste it like last month.


----------



## soozandlily

We went to Great Yarmouth, haven't been since I was a little girl, stayed on one of the haven parks in a static caravan, it was great never really left the site as there was just so much for my little girl to do :) The only downside is we live in Stoke in the midlands and on Friday when we drove back it took 5 and 1/2 hours and it was red hot outside :( You can imagine my DD was not impressed and neither was the OH lol I just sat reading my book and getting a tan on one arm out of the window lol

I'm CD 24 now and like I say no real clue if I have O'd or waiting to... going to give it at least another week before I even consider doing a test but going to try and leave it even longer if I can!
I do have a bit of news though, we have a new member of the family, a new furbaby! We only picked her up yesterday, she's 8 weeks old at the moment and is a border collie cross. She's adorable but very timid at the moment, she seem's to think she's a neck scarf and just sits around my neck lol We haven't picked a name yet, yesterday my DD suggested 'ellie' which I like but this morning she changed her mind to 'princess laura' which I'm not so keen on lol


----------



## StefanieC

I'm sorry to admit i did have a bit of a giggle at 'princess laura' lol. Ellie is a good name though. She sounds gorgeous, do you have a picture?

You'll have to cover up your tanned arm for a bit to balance it out lol. My DH calls it his trucker arm when it gets tanned from being out the window while driving lol.

Was it nice not worrying about TTC for a while?

AFM, i'm 12dpo today, AF due tomorrow. My temp shot up again this morning which is confusing but i got a BFN on a FRER so i'm thinking i'm probably out this month anyway :(.


----------



## kristix

Princess laura made me laugh as well :)
I am on my phone again so have to keep it short. No test today but no af either, hope is low but ya never know :)
How you two doing?


----------



## StefanieC

Bfn this morning but no af either yet so fingers crossed for us. How about you sooz?


----------



## kristix

AF hit me this morning! ugh, i had a tease too, cause i took my temp before i got up to go to the restroom and it was up! then two seconds later, AF.

Ok Ok OK soo i was wrong and May was not my month!

I will still be keepign my fingers crossed for the two of you!

my mother has to have surgery on her lung tomorrow, they found something in it and have to remove 25% of the left lung , then do test to find out what it is...I hope she is ok :( i would love to give her news of a new addition to the family for her recovery, give her something to be excited about...

Oh June better bring on good things !!


----------



## StefanieC

Ahh kristix i was so sure! how long are your cycles? what are your plans for this one? Oh hun, i hope all goes well for her. You WILL get pregnant in June so she will have a lovely surprise to help her get well.


----------



## kristix

i know, i had a really good feeling about May right from the start, and we hit the right days too :(

June, i am def temping and using opks again. i dont know what else to try...to maybe boost my chances.

My cycles are averaging about 35 to 40 days with my ovulation somewhere around cd20-23 probably. so FF has my possible ovulation day as june 22nd. ugh three weeks to go!

i would really like it to happen this month, i know my mom would be thrilled ( and so would I!!) haha

So your still no AF??? Still got a chance!

know any good tips to boosting my chances??? 

man i want to punch AF in the face.


----------



## kristix

"Women who drink at least 2 cup of tea per day nearly double their odds of conceiving. Researchers believe the antioxidants in tea may be responsible."

interseting :coffee:

hmmm and 

"A couple's most fertile time of day is between 5pm and 7pm. The number and quality of sperm varies throughout the day, peaking in late afternoon with a sperm count that is 35% higher than it is in the morning. Since women are most likely to ovulate between 3 and 7, some researchers suggest couples leave work early for a baby-making rendezvous. "


----------



## StefanieC

well i'm planning to take soy isoflavones cd3-7 next cycle if it doesn't happen this month because its meant to bring ovulation earlier and make it stronger. i will def be temping and using opks again too. Although of course i'm really hoping i don't have to as AF still isn't here yet and last month i woke up with it on this day so i'm cautiously hopeful. if it doesn't happen i wouldn't even be testing until the beginning of July because of my stupid long cycles :(

Those quotes look interesting, so in theory we should BD between 5pm and 7pm for best chances. Thats lucky cos DH gets home from work at about 6pm. Also i love tea, does decaf have the antioxidants do you know or is it just caffeinated?


----------



## kristix

not too sure yet about the tea, still investigating, i read green tea is good.

oooh i hope you dont get AF, would love to celebrate a BFP!!!

FF says i should test like july 8th, my cycles can be pretty long too, sometimes up to 50 days, oh heaven help me!
but once in a while i get a nice shorter one too :) fingers crossed.


----------



## kristix

maybe i should look into soy for this cycle as well, gonna research now :)


----------



## StefanieC

Oo let me know what your research brings up.
I'm getting some cramp type pains, i really hope its not AF on the way! :(


----------



## kristix

I have been trying to look up the tea info and looks like decaf is probably actually better.


----------



## StefanieC

oh brilliant, thats what i drink apart from one cup a day of normal when i wake up, good stuff.
I don't know whats going on but i feel a bit nauseous again, i felt it a bit yesterday and the day before :(


----------



## kristix

maybe you wont have to worry about next cycle!!!


----------



## kristix

your temps are actually higher then all your other temps, that could be a good sign!


----------



## StefanieC

I dunno, surely it'd be too early for sickness?


----------



## StefanieC

I stupidly just excited myself for no reason. I decided to do an IC test for no reason when i just went to pee and thought I saw a shadow where the line should be after a minute or so but then i looked back and i couldn't see anything so i think i imagined it because i was hoping so bad :(. I so wish i hadn't done the test now as whenever i look now i don't see anything, i'm such an idiot :dohh:


----------



## kristix

oh no!

thats not what i wanted to hear :( ugh


----------



## StefanieC

i've had to throw it away now because i keep changing my mind whether there is the shadow of something there or not and i'm driving myself insane so i am just going to test again in the morning if AF isn't here and see what happens.


----------



## kristix

thats probably a good idea, and dont go diggin in the garbage for another peek! :)


----------



## kristix

i have my fingers crossed for you! big time!

I am going to try soy this cycle i decided, bought some today. i am ready to go!
soy, tea, i have just enough opks for one last run! hope thats all i ever need! :)


----------



## StefanieC

i did start to look for it and had to stop myself lol.

yeah soy seems to be a good idea, i have mine just in case AF comes cos vitamins were 3 for 2 so it was effectively free so i thought i might as well get that rather than just more of DH's vitamins as he has enough for at least a month now.

i only have one opk so if i need them for another month then i will just order them if AF arrives. I've decided tho that i will get a box of clearblue digi ov tests as well as the cheapy one to check when i think i have a positive IC as i had such a weirdo cycle this time round i want to be more sure next month. my temps will be better too as i have started getting up at 7.30am every day no matter what the day to try to keep my body in a routine. i've been doing it for about 4 or 5 days now and it has worked really well so far. speaking of which i should really go to bed soon as its 11.30pm.


----------



## kristix

Sleep Tight! see ya in the morning!!


----------



## StefanieC

Still no AF but got another BFN this morning. My temp went down a little today so I'm not very hopeful anymore :(.


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> Still no AF but got another BFN this morning. My temp went down a little today so I'm not very hopeful anymore :(.

:( Your cycle seem's pretty long from your ticker... why can't we just have 28 day cycles?!?

I noticed you had a questionable test last night as well, I had that last month and it was horrible... got me really hopeful!

I'm CD26 today and still not sure if i've O'd or not but hoping that the soy did something for me this month, if not just going to try again next month and use OPK's religiously lol

The puppy who we've settled on calling Ellie (or Princess Ellie in the case of my DD) has made herself at home and the border collie in her is showing through already. She love's to chew! Luckily as I only work 2 evening's and a Saturday I'm in during the day to keep her company! She is just what I needed, something to keep me occupied during the day :) Can't wait till she can go for walk's, we have a huge field near where we live. I plan on walking her myself twice a day (once with the DD) and then my OH is going to walk her in the evening. 

I've already decided to go on maternity leave from walking duties when I'm heavily pregnant in the winter... (IT'S HAPPENING!! lol) So the OH will be taking over for the majority by then, he's going to have some early morning's on his hands haha It was him who wanted a dog, but it's also him who work;s 40-45 hours a week 

I have got a pic I'll get it uploaded in a bit :)

Oh and be very proud of me... I went to tesco's and made it as far as standing by the shelves with the pregnancy tests on, even got as far as picking one up, then I put it back and walked away! It's a step forward lol


----------



## StefanieC

Good work sooz, very proud of you! I didn't buy one when i went to Tesco the other day but only because they didn't have any FRERs because i still have cb digis from last cycle so i don't need them. I haven't used them yet because i am waiting until i think i see a line on an IC or a FRER before using them to confirm.
This nausea is starting to annoy me now, this is the third day i've had it, its only off and on in the morning and evening but its horrible. I actually threw up a little bit this morning (sorry tmi), I think i'm coming down with something :(


----------



## kristix

hey you two :)

Stef, your temps are not too low yet, still no af, not a bad sign.

Sooz cant wait to see the pup!!!!

i think i am going to try soy this cycle, bought some yesterday, i think i am going to take it days 3-7

so starting tomorrow.

my mother is in surgery right now, please send positivity out for her :)


----------



## StefanieC

I'm sending lots of positive thoughts out to her and you xx


----------



## StefanieC

BFN again this morning :(


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> hey you two :)
> 
> Stef, your temps are not too low yet, still no af, not a bad sign.
> 
> Sooz cant wait to see the pup!!!!
> 
> i think i am going to try soy this cycle, bought some yesterday, i think i am going to take it days 3-7
> 
> so starting tomorrow.
> 
> my mother is in surgery right now, please send positivity out for her :)

hope everything went ok with your mother's surgery! 

I didn't realise AF has turned up for you, I must of missed the post or forgot, probably the latter!  So June it is then for your BFP! To be fair when and if I test it won't be til June either, so maybe that's the lucky month after all ;)


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> BFN again this morning :(

:( sorry hun, I'm scared this month of testing. I'm just fed up now and will be gutted to see a BFN... I am just going to keep on holding out! CD27 now, I'm back to work from my time off on the 8th June so going to try and hold out till then!


----------



## soozandlily

here's Ellie,

https://i47.tinypic.com/sf8ga9.jpg


----------



## StefanieC

wow, how do you find the resolve to keep from testing? I'm going to try to wait until Sat or Sun to test again, or even Monday if i can help it.


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> wow, how do you find the resolve to keep from testing? I'm going to try to wait until Sat or Sun to test again, or even Monday if i can help it.

GL when you test again! In all fairness I probably won't hold out that long, I want to go get a test now lol I may just do that... but then it'll mean testing from here on out til AF and if it's a long cycle it's and expensive cycle! Once I start I can't stop lol


----------



## kristix

HI guys!!

So sorry to hear about the BFN stef :( i am so sick of seeing ONE LINE!!! it is the worst.

But i do have to admit that the puppy face put a smile on mine this mornign! she is beautiful!

yeah i got the dreaded AF! i am now on CD 3, I decided to try adn take some soy this month as i read it can produce a stronger egg along with pushing the ovulation day up, so i will let ya know how that goes for me.

My loving dog (age 14) is in surgery right now, had to have his ear operated on and a lump taken off, and i threw in a teeth cleaning since he was getting knocked out :)

As for my mom, she is feeling ok, but it turns out she had cancer in her lung. the doctors think they managed to remove all the cancer but it is too early to know very much. she is very sore though cause they had to crack open her ribs to do the operation. it is very hard for me cause i live in california and she is all the way in new york, i hate living so far away in times like these.

this has made it a million more times important for me to get pregnant. i want my mother to hold my baby. my mother may live a long life, but she also may not, and with the news of cancer, i dont want to waste any more time. My sister (mother to a 4 year old boy and a 6 year old girl) has been fighting cancer for 5 years now....
what a nasty nasty thing cancer is. :(


----------



## StefanieC

kristix - i'm really sorry to hear that, i hope she gets the news she wants. :hugs: cancer is indeed a nasty thing, my grandpa had it really bad.

but i will keep my fingers crossed that the soy does it for you this cycle and you get your bfp!! i'm sick of only seeing the one line too.

sooz - i'm going to try hard not to but i'm sure i will end up testing tomorrow no matter what i say :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

ok i am a liar and just tested again :dohh:
now no more til saturday because i got myself excited again cos i thought i saw a really faint shadow where the line should be again but i think it was just a dented line on the test somehow. stupid things getting my hopes up, the dented line was right where the test line would have been :(


----------



## kristix

You are so funny! 

man i had a weird like dent or something that i kept thinking was a line this past month and my eyes almost popped out of my head trying to see it for like an hour after ... i know how you feel.


----------



## StefanieC

I'm serious this time I'm going to wait til at least Saturday, I can't keep dealing with this.


----------



## soozandlily

Well I think this may be the first month whilst TTC where I haven't used a HPT, I'm pretty sure AF has arrived today! It's very light at the moment, but pretty sure its AF rather than spotting. That would make last cycle 27days long, 19 days shorter than the previous cycle, obviously I'm gutted it's a BFN this month if this is AF... but it's so nice to have a shorter cycle and think I've only had to wait 4 weeks rather than the usual 6/7 weeks +!


----------



## StefanieC

Sounds to me like the soy had the desired effect for you! i am definitely taking it whenever my next cycle starts and i'm going to try not to test til at least 10dpo (yeah right lol). can you tell i've lost all hope for this cycle now? i still have no af this morning but i stuck to my word and didn't test and i don't think i'm going to test tomorrow either. I want to try to wait until Monday morning if i can.


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> Sounds to me like the soy had the desired effect for you! i am definitely taking it whenever my next cycle starts and i'm going to try not to test til at least 10dpo (yeah right lol). can you tell i've lost all hope for this cycle now? i still have no af this morning but i stuck to my word and didn't test and i don't think i'm going to test tomorrow either. I want to try to wait until Monday morning if i can.

Yeah looks like the soy worked better than I thought it would! I'm going to be trying it again this month, maybe with slightly higher dosage. I was taking 120mg last month so going to try 160mg this month see if I notice a difference (the difference being a BFP! lol) ! I'm just really surprised that AF showed so early! I'm beginning to think that I may of o'd really early as my LP was 16 days last month and so may of O'd this month as early as CD11, and from my research this isn't unheard of when taking soy, and that mean's I wouldn't of done an OPK that early, so need to stock up for this month lol

I hate the part of the cycle your in Stef, I always feel like AF is just messing me around, I'm not pregnant so let's just get on with it type of feeling! I hope you get a late BFP though, that would be a lovley start to June!


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> I hate the part of the cycle your in Stef, I always feel like AF is just messing me around, I'm not pregnant so let's just get on with it type of feeling! I hope you get a late BFP though, that would be a lovley start to June!

Thats exactly how i'm feeling, its like just hurry up one way or another. Obviously i would prefer a BFP lol but if AF came at least i could try again sooner. I've decided i'm definitely going to the docs to try to get a blood test if this is still happening on Tuesday as the docs will be closed on Monday due to the bank holiday.


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> Thats exactly how i'm feeling, its like just hurry up one way or another. Obviously i would prefer a BFP lol but if AF came at least i could try again sooner. I've decided i'm definitely going to the docs to try to get a blood test if this is still happening on Tuesday as the docs will be closed on Monday due to the bank holiday.

The blood tests I had done really helped ease my mind, although I'm obviously gutted that I still haven't got my BFP. This is now CD1 of my 6th cycle but we've been trying since beginning of December so that's a full 6 months of trying so far with nothing. 

It can be a very disheartening process TTC :( I don't remember it been this hard the first time around and it took 9 months then and we were trying right after a m/c. I think it's more of a time issue, I want the baby to be here sooner rather than later, the age gap between my DD and this much wanted baby is getting bigger and bigger and I really didn't expect it to be this long in between children. If conceiving in June it means an EDD of March, that's coming up to the 5.5 year age gap and that to me seems huge and quite scary :( I've already told my OH there's no way I'm letting this happen again (we want 3 children) so literally if everything is ok with me we'll be giving it 12 months before trying again for number 3!


----------



## StefanieC

oh sooz i'm sorry you're having such a hard time of it, i really hope we all get our bfps really soon so we can move on to moaning about being massive and tired lol.


----------



## kristix

Wow Sooz, I am excited that you had such a short cycle, (not so excited about AF) but we must look at the positive!
I am on my second dose of soy. I missread my bottle and i thought i was takin a 100 dose but look slike i am taking the max at 200mg. Well thats ok.

I am goign to start my opks right after i an finished with the soy...which will be like cd 7 i think....
I am going to do one a day until i get my positive, gonna BD like crazy this month.

I am offically on my 6th month of reallly truley ttc and i am ready for this all to be over!!


----------



## StefanieC

still nothing guys, i've decided tho that i'm not testing again until Monday or Tuesday. I have a doctors appointment on Wednesday, what do you think i should say to get them to do a blood test? Should i tell them about all the testing or should i just say i've done a couple and am 8 days late for AF (which i will be by then)?


----------



## mommapowers32

Well ladies for about three days I've been cramping like af is gonna show up again for the second time this month well... Low abd behold I took my opk this morning and its blazing bfp lol a week early ewcm started last night ... We DTD last night :) hoping for a girl lol in 10 days ill post pics ... Who an I kidding in 6 days ill be poas


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> still nothing guys, i've decided tho that i'm not testing again until Monday or Tuesday. I have a doctors appointment on Wednesday, what do you think i should say to get them to do a blood test? Should i tell them about all the testing or should i just say i've done a couple and am 8 days late for AF (which i will be by then)?

Have you tested again today yet? I have never had a blood test to check if I'm pregnant so not 100% sure, whenever I've been the Dr's in the past for other problems regarding my cycle being late they've just took a bog standard pregnancy test there and then not bloods... I wouldn't tell them your a POAS addict though that's for sure ;) lol Good luck with your appointment!

I forgot to take the soy last night (cd3) so going to change to cd5-9 now, done my head in a bit, but I just completely forgot about it!


----------



## StefanieC

Yeah i took one today and BFN again. Haha no i'm not going to tell him/her about all my testing. I'm just going to say i tested a few days ago and it was negative so ask if they can do a blood test as i am so late for AF now.


----------



## kristix

hey guys, back after the weekend.

Gee, i hope you get some answers from the doctors stef! 

I took my last dose of soy and now i am just waiting to O
probably start testing on my opks very soon as i dont want to miss my o incase it gets bumped up and comes early!

momma, congrats on your positive opk! getting a positive opk is so exciting !

sooz, what dose are you taking of your soy?


----------



## mommapowers32

Stef, Good luck at the appointment! I would tell them that your late and would like a blood test. 

Kristx - Thanks!! Im ready to POAS already lol


----------



## soozandlily

Well I took 120mg last month but going to up it to 160mg this month. I found this info earlier which may be some use to those of us taking/considering soy...

You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9.
If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD 5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soy later.&#65533;
A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.

1-5 = You produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = You produce more eggs than usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be a lot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

I'm doing cd 5-9 this month as forgot to take the soy last night (did 3-7 last month) so feeling quite positive about it although may be in for a longer cycle than last month, O should be really strong with a good egg so fingers crossed!


----------



## kristix

i did mine earlier on in the cycle - technicaly it was 2-6 but i took it really late at night right before bed so it might be more like 3-7

I accidently took a higher dose right off the bat of 200 mg the first 2 nights before i noticed i caculated wrong, dropped to 100 mg for two nights adn did 150 the last night, so who knows what i am in for this cycle.

but since i started the soy earlier i am goign to start testing on opks for sure right away.

thanks for all that information ! it is very interesting! LETS GO JUNE! (or july if thats when we end up testing )


----------



## kristix

PS. just to share...

I took my soy at night , RIGHT before my head hit the pillow and i had some pretty yucky side effects.

I would wake up in the night with a splitting headache adn on top of that super bad hot flashes. and i also felt sick to my stomach! ugh it wasn't fun.

kept me up a lot of the night. so i have almost a week of bad sleep. glad it is over.


----------



## mommapowers32

Ouch that stinks Kristix!


----------



## kristix

I kn0w!! I h0pe it was w0rth it!


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> I kn0w!! I h0pe it was w0rth it!

I'm sure you'll forget all about it once you have your BFP!
AFM - still BFNs, still no AF. Got my doctors appointment tomorrow and hoping they'll do a blood preg test.


----------



## kristix

Gee stef...does AF usually come like clock work when it is suppose too?? that must be so super frustrating!

I did my first opk last night and it was negative but there was a second line ...so it wasn't stark white, hoping it gets darker today! it would be so awesome to have my o day be around cd 10!! i have read that some girls it comes that early after soy, here is to wishful thinking :)


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Gee stef...does AF usually come like clock work when it is suppose too?? that must be so super frustrating!
> 
> I did my first opk last night and it was negative but there was a second line ...so it wasn't stark white, hoping it gets darker today! it would be so awesome to have my o day be around cd 10!! i have read that some girls it comes that early after soy, here is to wishful thinking :)

Fingers crossed for you that it will!


----------



## mommapowers32

Crossing fingers for u


----------



## soozandlily

Well I reckon I missed O last cycle from not testing early enough as like I said my cycle was only 27 days so yes as early as poss with the opk's this month although I personally think it'll be a bit of a longer cycle for me this time with pushing the soy back to cd5! It sucks you had such bad side effects though, I barley noticed a difference last month although now the dose is slightly higher I may notice it a bit more :/ like stef says though, it'll all be forgotten once the bfp comes along ;)

Not really much to report on from my end can't believe you still have no AF/bfp though stef that's really annoying I know, hopefully the dr will take some bloods tomorrow!

On a different note I'm in bed on my phone at the moment and don't know what my DD is dreaming about but clearly heard her say 'do you want the motorbike?' in her sleep lol oh she does make me giggle!


----------



## StefanieC

Aww sooz thats so cute!

Well its doctor day today and i am so nervous! I had what i'm pretty sure was my first evap this morning (i don't think what i saw was in the right place). Bless my DH he got a bit excited until i told him what an evap was.


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> Aww sooz thats so cute!
> 
> Well its doctor day today and i am so nervous! I had what i'm pretty sure was my first evap this morning (i don't think what i saw was in the right place). Bless my DH he got a bit excited until i told him what an evap was.

Have you been to the Dr's yet? (im)patiently waiting here! ;)


----------



## StefanieC

I just got back. Be ready for an essay lol.

So i am now back from my appointment. I saw a doctor i had never seen before and am NEVER going to see again. He was a complete a*****e! First of all when he called me in to his room, he didn't even hold the door open for me, he just let it swing shut in my face. So it started off badly. I had to really stand my ground about the blood test because he just kept saying how the hpt's are really accurate so if its negative then i'm not pregnant (which i know from this forum alone that this is not always the case). He then told me to go pee in a pot so i assumed it was for a preg test but turned out to be for infections and it turns out i have a UTI (well he said i have an infection, but wasn't very specific) and i am now on antibiotics :(.
He then went quiet for a few minutes while tapping away on his computer trying to get the form so i could go get my blood test done and then said 'well we might as well test other hormones as thats more likely what is wrong' but in a way that made it seem like i was putting him out. So i then took myself up to the local hospital to get the blood taken and i will be calling the surgery on Monday to get the result.
So overall i got what i wanted but the whole time he just acted like he really couldn't be bothered and i was just being an inconvenience. I think one of the only reasons he agreed to the blood test was because i kept saying it and then i said my 'sister' had negative hpts then got a positive blood test. OK so it wasn't my sister but i've read it happened to a few ladies on this forum but he didn't need to know that.
I think they are going to use the blood to test for HCG, FSH, LH, oestrogen, progesterone, thyroid, vit b12 and a couple of others. So at least i hopefully i got all those tests out of the way at once.
phew... i warned you about the essay lol!


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> I just got back. Be ready for an essay lol.
> 
> So i am now back from my appointment. I saw a doctor i had never seen before and am NEVER going to see again. He was a complete a*****e! First of all when he called me in to his room, he didn't even hold the door open for me, he just let it swing shut in my face. So it started off badly. I had to really stand my ground about the blood test because he just kept saying how the hpt's are really accurate so if its negative then i'm not pregnant (which i know from this forum alone that this is not always the case). He then told me to go pee in a pot so i assumed it was for a preg test but turned out to be for infections and it turns out i have a UTI (well he said i have an infection, but wasn't very specific) and i am now on antibiotics :(.
> He then went quiet for a few minutes while tapping away on his computer trying to get the form so i could go get my blood test done and then said 'well we might as well test other hormones as thats more likely what is wrong' but in a way that made it seem like i was putting him out. So i then took myself up to the local hospital to get the blood taken and i will be calling the surgery on Monday to get the result.
> So overall i got what i wanted but the whole time he just acted like he really couldn't be bothered and i was just being an inconvenience. I think one of the only reasons he agreed to the blood test was because i kept saying it and then i said my 'sister' had negative hpts then got a positive blood test. OK so it wasn't my sister but i've read it happened to a few ladies on this forum but he didn't need to know that.
> I think they are going to use the blood to test for HCG, FSH, LH, oestrogen, progesterone, thyroid, vit b12 and a couple of others. So at least i hopefully i got all those tests out of the way at once.
> phew... i warned you about the essay lol!

I hate rubbish Dr's so much! I've had a lot of bad experience's with the Dr's I'm at now, you may remember me mentioning my last m/c I had a D&C @ 12 week's and the hospital continued to send letter's to my house afterwards for consultant appt's and the Dr's sent me letters about midwife appt's and even one saying I missed an appt and if it happened again could be struck from the register! At least you got what you wanted thought, try not to be too anxious waiting for the result, when I got my results they put my mind at rest for a little while anyway lol :)


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> I hate rubbish Dr's so much! I've had a lot of bad experience's with the Dr's I'm at now, you may remember me mentioning my last m/c I had a D&C @ 12 week's and the hospital continued to send letter's to my house afterwards for consultant appt's and the Dr's sent me letters about midwife appt's and even one saying I missed an appt and if it happened again could be struck from the register! At least you got what you wanted thought, try not to be too anxious waiting for the result, when I got my results they put my mind at rest for a little while anyway lol :)

Are you serious?! Thats so unprofessional and could cause someone real damage after such a emotional time! I hope you were ok and complained.
I'm going to try not to worry but its easier said then done lol. i am a perpetual worrier!


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> soozandlily said:
> 
> 
> I hate rubbish Dr's so much! I've had a lot of bad experience's with the Dr's I'm at now, you may remember me mentioning my last m/c I had a D&C @ 12 week's and the hospital continued to send letter's to my house afterwards for consultant appt's and the Dr's sent me letters about midwife appt's and even one saying I missed an appt and if it happened again could be struck from the register! At least you got what you wanted thought, try not to be too anxious waiting for the result, when I got my results they put my mind at rest for a little while anyway lol :)
> 
> Are you serious?! Thats so unprofessional and could cause someone real damage after such a emotional time! I hope you were ok and complained.
> I'm going to try not to worry but its easier said then done lol. i am a perpetual worrier!Click to expand...

Yes I complained to the NHS and the head of the midwifery department got in touch with me. They had no idea why my appointment's hadn't being cancelled and obviously apologised and assured me it wouldn't happen again in the future to anyone. I also get a bit of 'special' treatment from my Dr, like the early blood test's for example she offered them straight away and I'll be getting a nice early scan and hopefully just more reassurance and support from the midwife next time around! That's what I've been told anyway...

I'm sure your blood test's will come back fine but even if not at least you'll be one step closer to sorting it out so thing's are fine! :)


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> Yes I complained to the NHS and the head of the midwifery department got in touch with me. They had no idea why my appointment's hadn't being cancelled and obviously apologised and assured me it wouldn't happen again in the future to anyone. I also get a bit of 'special' treatment from my Dr, like the early blood test's for example she offered them straight away and I'll be getting a nice early scan and hopefully just more reassurance and support from the midwife next time around! That's what I've been told anyway...
> 
> I'm sure your blood test's will come back fine but even if not at least you'll be one step closer to sorting it out so thing's are fine! :)

Thats what i keep telling myself! Well at least they are trying to make it up to you a bit.


----------



## kristix

hey guys!

I am not going to even get into my distaste for the last doc i had, blah!

how is everyone doing?? any updates - news?

i am still negative opk. so nothing really going on for me. just wanted to pop in :)


----------



## mommapowers32

Aw that stinks! I am good... 5dpo now =) trying not to poas lol


----------



## kristix

I did my opk tonight and it is still negative but getting darker . i can't complain at only 10 cd.....i am excited for what looks like.a possible early O.day!!


----------



## StefanieC

i'm still waiting on either a bfp or af :shrug:


----------



## soozandlily

I'm in the boring part of the cycle only cd8 today, it does feel good though after having such a short cycle to be here again so quickly :) As every month I hope that we get a BFP positive this month, the thread hasn't had one for ages, think it's long overdue!


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> i'm still waiting on either a bfp or af :shrug:

Sorry your still stuck in limbo! When did you say your results would be back?


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i'm still waiting on either a bfp or af :shrug:
> 
> Sorry your still stuck in limbo! When did you say your results would be back?Click to expand...

The lab said to call on Monday but i'm going to call the actual doctors and ask now

edit: results not in yet but said to call back Monday although can take up to a week! It had better not!


----------



## mommapowers32

A week! Ugggg not fun!!! GL praying that they will be in monday!

Though that I would let you ladies peek at my opk progression lol

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/opkprogresson.jpg


----------



## StefanieC

that is nice progression! if it doesn't happen this cycle, i'm going to do this too :)


----------



## mommapowers32

Ive been doing it every cycle and I take a picture to compare it to =) It makes me feel better idk why lol


----------



## kristix

i do the same thing! i am thinking based on my opks so far that i might ovulate today or tomorrow, that would be 11 or 12 cd!

however, i did have a temp increase today....which was higher then i would like. but all my opks have been negative so far...so i dont think i missed it. and i did have some wine last night so i am going to blame the high temp on my friend Mr. Sauvignon Blanc

I will take a picture of my opks and post them also, but i will wait till i think i have a positive.

Gosh i feel so bad for ya stef, i would be goign crazy - just being in that limbo :(

Sooz, i agree, WE NEED A BFP ON THIS THREAD! it is about time!!!


----------



## StefanieC

I am going insane!

I usually tape my opks into a notebook so i can look at them and compare one cycle to another but i've never taken a picture and uploaded them onto here.

Yay for early ovulation! thats what i'm hoping for with soy for my next cycle.


----------



## soozandlily

I forgot to take my soy last night so took it this morning hoping it doesn't make til much of a difference! :s


----------



## kristix

I think you will be fine sooz. i am hope we get soy beans!


----------



## mommapowers32

Yes ladies we do need a BFP! I O'd early too for me its normally cd 18-20 so wishing yall luck!! Im going stir crazy in the TWW lol ready to test... so confession took hpt today had a nasty evap (almost had me convinced that it was a line but it wasnt... )

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/evap.jpg


----------



## StefanieC

I had a nasty evap a few days ago, which even though taken less than 5 minutes after doing the test, must have been an evap as i've had BFNs ever since.
 



Attached Files:







edit1.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 7









edit2.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## soozandlily

I never got evap's the first time but I wasn't a test addict then, I suppose we have a higher chance of getting them the amount of tests we do lol


----------



## soozandlily

Well I'm off to work now til half 9 tonight (I really hate my job, but not much I can do about it at the moment...) They keep giving me these ridiculous work hours on the weekend and I'm getting pretty fed up. I have next Saturday off as a holiday and then back to stupid late shifts on Saturdays again. God help me in September when I have to shift my 16 hours entirely to weekends, that'll be two full days saturday and sunday and I will not be working past 6, I'll have fun convincing them. It wouldn't be so bad but there's over 200 employee's and a lot are student's with no children yet they get nice 9-5.30 shift's and I'm stuck not seeing my daughter at night :(

Rant over.


----------



## mommapowers32

Lol I'm Kandis a poas addict lol I hate evaps .... :)


----------



## kristix

Hi guys
soon my opk got lighter...so no positive yet....but i am only on cd 13.
We have been getting busy about every other night just to make sure o spent sneak up on me.
that's about it for me right now...check back in tomorrow


----------



## StefanieC

well apparently all my blood results are "normal" - so i'm not pregnant :(. I have an appointment on wednesday morning to figure out what to do next. me and DH are very upset :cry:


----------



## mommapowers32

StefanieC said:


> well apparently all my blood results are "normal" - so i'm not pregnant :(. I have an appointment on wednesday morning to figure out what to do next. me and DH are very upset :cry:

Aw Stefanie Im sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> well apparently all my blood results are "normal" - so i'm not pregnant :(. I have an appointment on wednesday morning to figure out what to do next. me and DH are very upset :cry:

sorry about that but at least everything came back normal! Hopefully if AF is still not there when you have your next appt they'll help 'jump start' it so you can get back to TTC!


----------



## kristix

Awe Stef, i am sorry, but like sooz saidm at least things are "normal"

Hang in there.


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks guys, yeah i'm hoping she will help jump start it. I've made sure to make an appointment with a woman instead of the a** i saw last time.


----------



## soozandlily

I'm having one of those days where I just think 'it's never going to happen' :( I know it's only been 6 months but they have flew by and I just keep thinking before you know it we will of been trying for a year, then 2... I know I'm lucky as I already have my DD, but I've never thought of my family as 'complete' before. Anyway as i'm feeling down I decided to start on my 'gift basket' to my nephew due at the beginning of September. I bought a pair of little red crib converse (so cute..) and a little hooded cardigan that's very trendy :) I've already got a teddy to put in there and some nappies and wipes. I've yet to get some personalised bibs 'I love aunty Susanne' ;) lol I've also got to get another pair of converse for my neice. I don't want her to feel left out as she lives separate from her dad & his girlfriend who are having the baby, so going to get her some converse to match her brothers :) I'm going get some smelly's for Emma the mummy too, everyone always forget's about us lol

Oh and even better news... I managed to get a place in the school I wanted for my daughter :) I was having problems and had to appeal but managed to secure a place now so very happy indeed! I wanted her to go a school away from our estate, the reason being children play on the street who are still wearing nappies without parental supervision, it's unreal how many children my other half has nearly knocked over on our street. I didn't want her going to school with children from around here and then be moaning that she can't play on the street when she can see her friends outside. The road's far too busy to be playing in, it's manic at around 4pm with kids... So for an easy life I've sent her a school a little further away from home lol


----------



## kristix

i haven't had a positive opk yet but i just got some ewcm....can't wait to see if my opk is darker tonight.

i got into a fight with hubby last night :( i have just been so stressed out with my mother who is still in the hostiptal. she was suppose to be in there for only 5 days and it is now 2 weeks. i like 3000 miles away so i can't be there for her and i am takin out my frustrations on my husband, that is not good for baby making :(

gonna have to be really nice tonight :)

it will happen sooz, maybe when we are least expecting it to....just dont give up :) i need you!! haha

glad you got the school you wanted for your little girl! that is important.

i wil let ya guys know what my opks says tonight :) fingers crossed!


----------



## StefanieC

fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## StefanieC

Hi ladies, i've just got back from my doctors appointment and thought i'd update you. It was frustrating to say the least!
She said she didn't think it was a good idea to give me anything to make AF come. She is going to get me an appointment for a scan to see if there is anything wrong which i will get in the post at some point in the next couple of weeks and i also have to get blood taken again in 2 months. Also to take another pregnancy test in a week if AF still isn't here.
So right now i am in pretty much the same place as before. :growlmad:


----------



## mommapowers32

Ug why do Drs do that !!! I'm sorry love ATT least she is trying to figure thugs out


----------



## kristix

ugh !! mystery of the missing AF! how annoying, hope you get some answers really soon!!

i am still getting negatives on the opks as of last night.

hoping to see a change here real soon, still getting busy about everyother night .... 

thats about it here.


----------



## StefanieC

its such a hardship all the BD isnt it lol :haha:

my day has improved a bit as my DH has heard back about the job he went for and he has gotten through to the final stage! so exciting!


----------



## mommapowers32

thats exciting news!!!

OH no not BDing... sigh so difficult ;) Keep up the work hard works pays off even if you enjoy it! =) Im still waiting out the tww bfn this morning =)


----------



## StefanieC

still plenty of time for that bfp!


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> still plenty of time for that bfp!

yes I agree, Fingers crossed!

At least you have the scan and blood tests to 'look forward' to Stef. I say look forward to as I remember when I was waiting for my blood tests and it feel a bit easier knowing at least if I don't get my BFP I'll be getting a look into what could be the problem, used to take my mind off the stress of it all a bit!

I can't believe how quick this year is going it's quite scary... I'm terrified that my daughter start's school in less than 3 months now, I just keep thinking wow I'm getting old...er lol I really wanted to have a baby by the end of this year (Given we didn't start TTC til December I would of had to of been very lucky) It would of been nice to have lily off to school but a baby at home, and maternity leave would of been great around the time she starts school, as in September I will be working all day sat/sun instead of doing my hours in the week so that I can take and pick her up from school. It's a pain as it means I barely get to see her or her dad at all when the weekend rolls around. Every month I work out the dates of maternity/due date etc for if I get pregnant that month, sounds mad lol but it keep's me sane if anything  As it stands I would have to work every weekend for 6 month's before maternity leave which isn't bad, it's when it get's to the 1 year+ mark that I'll be worried! 

What are all your plans for maternity/work situation for when you have your 2013 babies? If you work already that is, I just realised I don't actually know what any of you ladies do lol I only work 16 hours as it is, I'll be taking a full 39 weeks paid maternity leave then may consider taking the rest of the year off without pay if finances allow it. I went back to work when my DD was 10 months old last time and I haven't enjoyed it but didn't have much choice. My OH has a great job now and we've worked out I could probably quit work when we have a baby... now that would be nice! I don't think I could spend the rest of my life as a stay at home mum/housewife but 4-5 years would be nice, gives me chance to pop a 3rd one out too lol


----------



## kristix

hello :)

I am cd 17 and still negtive opks as of last night...blah

I work in insurance, full time, 9-5 monday through friday. when i have my baby i will be taking all the allowed maternity leave...as for after that, i would love to just stay at home, but my hubby and i have a little debt i would love to have paid off sooo i dont know what we would do.
we could llive off of just his income, but it would be tight. if we didn't have the debt then it would probably be a breeze....

i guess we haven't really planned that out fully yet.


----------



## mommapowers32

Im a sahm I love to love and hate it ... I want a job and to use my degree and I love being with my son... Its one of those crazy up and down feeling somedays its wonderful others im pulling out my hair. So as of now -- Id be a sahm lol


----------



## kristix

I would love to be a stay at home mom!
Even though i like working (sometimes) i would love to be able to have the time to spend with my child adn take care of our home (we are both a little lazy after work and chores get put off a little too often)
but who knows what will happen.
I have always wanted to start painting again, i use to paint all the time....but i haven't done it in a while. i am hoping someday to get back into that.

I just had a really positive feeling come over me, for all of us! i just know we will get a positive really soon!


----------



## StefanieC

i'm a SAHW (stay at home wife lol) at the moment and plan to be a SAHM. I stopped working due to illness and my DH doesn't want me to work if i don't have to which i am more than happy with.
A couple of hours after my doctors appointment yesterday, my DH found out that he is through to the final stage for the job he wants and its only a medical and fitness test which he should walk through so fingers crossed he gets it. if he does it means a reasonable increase in salary [-o&lt;


----------



## kristix

thats awesome stef! fingers crossed for you and hubby!!

i have a plan to pay off our debt but it will require i work for atleast 1 to 2 years max....but it will be worth it to be debt free.


----------



## mommapowers32

Awesome stef!!!

We have debt too we are both going back to school for our rn hopefully we can find a job that does tuition rembursment


----------



## kristix

ugh cd 18 and i am still negative on my opk as of last night. My earliest opk since i have been charting (6 cycles) has been 18 days. last month was the 20th cd but sometimes it can be the 26th - latest has been cd32. 
I hope my opks start to get darker soon! I was really hoping the soy would bring it on quicker! hmmmmm


----------



## StefanieC

maybe even if it isn't earlier, maybe it'll be nice and strong and give you your bfp!

afm - i tested today after not doing so since monday and its still bfn :shrug:


----------



## StefanieC

i sent a message to the 'charting guides' on FF and they said they think i haven't ovulated yet at all and to change the interpretation method to show that. so i am going back to using opks everyday just in case, which is really annoying but does mean i can be a poas-aholic again yay! lol


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> i sent a message to the 'charting guides' on FF and they said they think i haven't ovulated yet at all and to change the interpretation method to show that. so i am going back to using opks everyday just in case, which is really annoying but does mean i can be a poas-aholic again yay! lol

You may of skipped a cycle type thing? So if you see it as AF has bin and gone then you may be due to O soon? Fx I've seen it happen before :) and of course yay for POAS ;) 

I've got a confession I've not used opk's again this month, I don't know if it's because last month was quite pleasant :) No stress from POAS all day long and I didn't even manage to squeeze one hpt in last month as AF showed so unexpected. I think it's because I'm more relaxed after the bloods came back fine an we dtd pretty much every other night anyway so i'm sure it'll happen eventually! That and I forgot to order some more opk's and refuse to pay store prices lol 

I'm sure I'll be a test addict again next month or not... FX!


----------



## kristix

i was going to say stef, that your chart was pretty frustrating. i looked at it today and was thinking that maybe you didnt' ovulate yet....there is just no obvious spike.

how annoying. but yeah i would totally start using opks, maybe you are just having a really really long cycle.


----------



## soozandlily

It's nice to know a bit about you ladies by the way, we seem to know everything about each others body's, cycles and when we even BD yet hardly anything about each other lol we seem to be sticking it out for the long run us lot and think this thread will eventually have pictures attached of our newborns :) I'm on my phone at the moment but when I get to my laptop or if some reads this before I do think we should fill in a questionnare type thing or something get to know each other better :) if someone can find a fun one to fill in then feel free to post it :) it'll keep us busy from stressing about ttc :)


----------



## soozandlily

I don't know what happened but managed to duplicate a previous post here. So please ignore this pointless message lol


----------



## kristix

I think that is a great idea! i would love to know more about all of you!


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> i was going to say stef, that your chart was pretty frustrating. i looked at it today and was thinking that maybe you didnt' ovulate yet....there is just no obvious spike.
> 
> how annoying. but yeah i would totally start using opks, maybe you are just having a really really long cycle.

any excuse to poas lol. hopefully its not an anovulatory cycle or if it is then i want AF just to come. so frustrating.



soozandlily said:


> You may of skipped a cycle type thing? So if you see it as AF has bin and gone then you may be due to O soon? Fx I've seen it happen before :) and of course yay for POAS ;)

yeah thats what i'm hoping, because we stopped BDing for like 2 weeks because of my uti so i don't want to have missed it. we're gonna go back to every other day though now just in case... what a shame lol


----------



## StefanieC

sooz that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## StefanieC

i got myself a bit excited this morning when i thought i saw something on an hpt but i think i just had line-eye lol. please tell me i'm being ridiculous and nothing is there lol :haha:
 



Attached Files:







edit3.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 10









edit4.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## soozandlily

That calls for a retest for sure, I see something but only on my phone atm (the dog had chewed my laptop charger wire...) keep us updated! I'm excited for you as that really does look like a line to me!


----------



## kraftykoala

I think I see something...


----------



## StefanieC

i bought from FRERs today but i'm not going to use them til tomo morning or the day after, i've had an evap before a couple of weeks ago and i don't know if i can deal with a bfn right now so i'd rather wait so i can convince myself its only an evap


----------



## kristix

Hi Guys! back from the weekend.

Yeah stef that for sure calls for a retest! I can see something....very faint.

as of last night i am still neg on the opks. but they started to look darker yesterday.

My husband is out of town till wed evening. so i hope i either ovulated today....or it holds out till atleast wed night.

we managed to bd last night, so it wouldn't be all lost if i ovulate tomorrow. I can't believe the one time he has to go out of town for 2 and a half days i am sure i am going to ovulate hahaha UGH! 

anyway, i am not worring about that.

How is everyone else doing?

I am trying to decide if i can go back to NY to see my mother who is home from the hospital and recovering from her surgery. I have the time off work but the tickets are so expensive....it is stressing me out a little.


----------



## soozandlily

In cd18 today and I'm going to try and hold out til cd37 if poss this month (if I get that far before AF shows) as that is mine and oh's 'anniversary' we will of been together for 8 years on 7th July and it would be nice to get a bfp... If AF arrives earlier I will be ok, just happy with the shorter cycles :)


----------



## kristix

ok i think i just got a postitive on my opk. I usually do one in the day adn one at night. it was positive, or just about.

i did bd last night so thats good but dang wish hubby was home...
maybe i should drive 2 hours adn surprise him in the hotel room ;)


----------



## StefanieC

yay kristix! oo you could do i'll bet he wouldnt mind lol


----------



## StefanieC

oh no guys i just had a little bit of pain that felt like AF :( i'm kinda hoping its not now.


----------



## kristix

Well here is my update. I for sure had my positive opk today. On Internet cheapy and digi.
I am pretty crampy today. I was honestly thinking of driving two hours to go see my husband since he is working out of town but he was too worried about my car.....it's been acting up. So I didn't.
So I am left with one night .....last night as the only night we got to bd. I am hoping I ovulated today, but I won't know till morning. If my temp spikes then I think I will be in ok shape for a fair shot.
Otherwise I think I have a slim chance.

Fingers crossed for temp spike! See ya in the morning! Hope I am hot haha


----------



## StefanieC

fingers crossed you are baking today lol.
well guys its bad news from me, i did a FRER this morning and it was BFN. I even took it out of the casing and all i could see was the antibody line where the dye would stick to :(. yesterday must have been an evap after all :cry:


----------



## soozandlily

Ahhh so sorry stef :( yay for kris tho on the positive opk! I'm just trying to keep myself occupied at the moment... Treated myself to a new pair of toms today :) so they are my new 'babies' at the moment lol Im also turning into a dog trainer with the puppy :) she's only 11 weeks and she can 'sit' 'shake hands' and 'turn around' so far clever little puppy :D We are going to work on lie down next and hopefully move on to crawl afterwards! It's so rewarding and can't wait to get her doing some of the more advanced tricks. It's cute because she obviously see's me as her 'master' and I love all the attention and affection I get from her :) I feel like I have another child already lol


----------



## soozandlily

I came up with a good idea, we should all ask a question and then answer it to get to know a bit more about each other :) 

How did you meet your DH/OH?

Well me and Sean met on June 28th 2004. I was 15 and he was 16, we had both just finished high school. The previous week I had my leaving party at school and so decided to go up town to get the camera film processed then I was going to my friends house after. I went up on my own and on the way to the bus stop to go to my friends house I decided to call in McDonald's. Whilst I was in there, there was a group of 3 lads and they started talking to me. After a few minutes my OH Sean, asked me which one of his friends I liked, to which I replied 'neither, I like you' lol it all sounds so childish but we were so young lol he took my number and he phoned me whilst I was at my friends house. The first thing he said was is that Susan? To which I replied 'it's Susanne!' not the best start lol we met up a couple of times, I went and watched him at football training like his groupie haha We then met up on the 7th July, I went his house and we went for a walk. There was a wood near his house where he used to go with his friends on the weekend, it was quite mad it was proper decked out lol anyway we were talking and he was going on about how he couldn't read me and he couldn't tell if I liked him or not... At which point I kissed him :D (I have the biggest grin on my face right now... Gives me butterfly's thinking about it!) that night we were texting and he sent me a message that said 'I want to ask you something before anyone else takes you away from me, will you be my girlfriend?' I obviously said yes and the rest is history... I couldn't imagine my life without this man in it. He's the reason I'm the person I am today, we have been through so much together and we are both completely different people now than we were then but we still work. 

That's made me feel really soppy now lol im going to have to txt him at work and declare my undying love for him now just to make sure he's aware ;) can't wait to read you stories!!


----------



## StefanieC

aww sooz thats so cute!

I met James when I was working for a foreign money exchange based in a Tesco store in 2009 when I was 22 and he was 23. He worked for store security and was quite often based near the front door where my little booth was. He was the first person to talk to me on my first day and was really nice to me. I really liked him but thought he didn't like me like that. He asked me out for a drink or something a few times but as mates so I never went because i was sad that he didn't like me 'like that' lol. We text all the time and chatted whenever we saw each other and we became friends. Anyway after to-ing and fro-ing for about 6 months, i agreed to go back to his to watch a movie and have a pizza or something as he lived about 5 minutes from work and i wanted to spend time with him (although his stupid house mates were there most of the time :dohh:). By the time i thought about going home we realised it was like 2am so he asked if i just wanted to crash at his house as i had work the next morning and i would have to get a cab so i said ok. There was no spare room in his house so we were just going to sleep in his bed instead. One thing led to another and yes i'm a slut :blush:. It turned out he had liked me all along but didn't think i liked him so thats why he kept saying 'as mates' so i wouldn't get weirded out bless him. I was a bit commitment phobic at the time due to previous relationships so it took a few weeks before i agreed to be his official girlfriend. On our first anniversary he proposed and 5 days after our 2nd anniversary we got married :). He is totally opposite to me in a lot of ways and it sounds mushy but he is like the other half of me :blush: i know puke right lol.


----------



## kristix

Hi guys, love reading the stories!
first i will say i think i did ovulate yesterday. my temp started to climb today, so the one time my husband and i managed to bd was the day before so thats not too bad :)

Ok my and my guy. here it goes :)

I met him at a bar, through mutual friends kinda thing. dancing and drinking. it was maybe about a week before my .... 28th birthday i think...2005. I was planning a party (which was probably gonna be about 25 people at a bar) .... we use to party alot haha. I invited him causaly to attend. He never showed up hahaha.
BUT he did send me a message on facebook the next night. said he was sorry he couldn't come, but wanted to see me. we ended up going out a few nights later.
and that was pretty much it. it wasn't a fabulous story but it works for us :) 
one thing though...i will say is that when i met him i wasn't in the best place in my life. i was a little depressed adn having a hard time, just struggling with a lot of things. My husband kinda looks like jesus...haha long hair and beard....all my friends called him my savior when i first met him :)

we moved in together about 6 months later, then got engaged about a year and a half after we met. when we got married in 2008 we decided to do it in Vegas to avoid all the typically wedding hassel. we had a blast :)

My husband is completely different from me. I am loud, he is quiet. I say things i sometimes shouldn't, he would never say anything that was shocking. I am spontanious, he is NOT. He fears change, I LOVE IT! I think that is why we work so well, we are balanced.



OK!!!!! 
QUESTION:

My question is:
What&#8217;s your favorite indoor or outdoor activity? 

My favorite indoor activity is paiting. I like to oil paint. I paint people mostly. I went to school for art for 5 years in Boston Mass. I never did art for a job but i still like to paint as much as i can...which in my opinion isn't enough! 

Out side....i like to garden, and walk around flea markets. :) and maybe fly a kite it the wind is just right :)


----------



## kristix

Hey Ladies!!??

I am 3 dpo and bored!

how is everyone else coming along?


----------



## StefanieC

same old, same old :)

edit: i have just checked and i have ewcm and a high, soft, open (i think) cervix! and my temp dropped a bit today which i know seems to mean nothing for me but keep your fingers crossed for me that my body is trying again to ovulate!


----------



## soozandlily

Loved reading the stories too ladies :)

In answer to your question Kris...

My activities all tend to revolve around my daughter lol Indoors would have to be colouring/drawing... although I never get to finish a picture without lily adding her 'touch' to it lol 

Outdoors... Well anything goes really :) As I work pretty much every Saturday we try and do something together as a family on the Sunday. If it's nice weather we go the park or as a treat we'll go out for the day somewhere :) She loves Alton Towers (theme park) My mum work's there (we only live 30 mins away) and so she get's free ticket's. We can also use them at other attractions too like sea life centre, legoland, blackpool tower etc... So we are very lucky that we get them, saves us a fortune and means we get to go places we probably usually wouldn't. I also took her to her first 'gig' last Saturday. It was a local concert in the park type thing, all UK act's like Wrench 32, Alexandra Burke, Marcus Collins, The Mend (From Britains got Talent, I loved them lol) and the main act was Rizzle Kicks, who my daughter absolutely loves. They did a song called 'mama do the hump' you may or may not know it, but it has a arm movement that goes along with it and lily was doing that on her dad's shoulder all the way through! So cute :) It did rain all day though and so we got filthy with mud, she loved it even more because of it I think lol She is a huge music fan so i'm hoping we'll get to go see some more live music together in the future :) She's already asked me to go and see Lady Gaga ha

As for my cycle, i'm cd 22 today (so easy to remember as AF arrived on the 1st lol) I must say I've been pretty relaxed this month towards TTC. I took the soy but not thought much of it since, we've BD but just when we want really, not taking much notice of timing. I've not used OPK's so not sure when or if O has occurred. I am feeling like I have some sort of symptom's though. My bb's are killing me, and Sean has actually commented on them being bigger, which I have noticed too. I have gained a little weight recently though so maybe the weight's gone straight to my bb's? My lower back is aching off like it does around AF time too, and I feel a little bit nauseous. It feel all a bit too early, but then who know's with my cycles, with the last one being 27 days if I had a another cycle like that I could be 8-9DPO already. Just going to try and remain relaxed like I have done so far... but easier said than done lol


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> same old, same old :)
> 
> edit: i have just checked and i have ewcm and a high, soft, open (i think) cervix! and my temp dropped a bit today which i know seems to mean nothing for me but keep your fingers crossed for me that my body is trying again to ovulate!

FX hun, I really hope so, it's been so long for you now... :(


----------



## StefanieC

tell me about it!

oh sorry kristix i meant to reply to your question and forgot :dohh:

favourite indoor activity - crochet and reading (yeah boring i know lol)
outside - going for picnics with my DH (when the weather is actually good enough) and going to the cinema

i can't really think of a good question, how about favourite movie?


----------



## soozandlily

Movie has to be dirty dancing, cliche I know... but it's a classic! :)


----------



## kristix

Hi guys! Stef --- I hope hope hope this is your O!!! good Luck!

I am 4 dpo and nothing really to report and this is the most boring part of the 2 week wait. my temps are higher but not by much...just gliding above my coverline. hope to see then spike a little more.

my favorite movie?? hmmm thats a hard one for me....i guess i would probably have to say 

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 

i adore that movie. if you haven't seen it, i recommend.

I also like Ponyo :) haha cartoon, if you haven't seen that, i also recommend. kinda strange but pretty cool.

I have a questions ....

Do you have any tattoos? if so, what and how many.

I dont. I think just about every guy i ever dated (or married :) has had tattoos but i never got one.
One guy i dated was COVERED!!! my husband has a few on his arms and chest but not covered.


----------



## StefanieC

i have seen Eternal Sunshine, its such a great movie!
My favourite changes quite often but at the moment its Coraline, i love it.

As for tattoos, I have one tattoo on the back of my hip and its a Libra symbol. I want to get another one of an eternity symbol possibly on my ankle but not sure yet. The plan is when i do get it, DH will get the same somewhere on him. He doesn't have any tattoos at the moment. One of my exes had quite a few and was always getting more and i'd love DH to get one.


----------



## soozandlily

I've seen that film too, but I didn't really 'get it' lol Oh well...

I also changed my mind about the film, my favourite film of all time is Gia. It's quite a low budget film (made for TV possibly), starring Angelina Jolie and it's based on a true story about the model Gia Carangi. I became obsessed with it when I was in my teen years, I had to fully research the model and everything, I just thought it was a good film! I also had a huge girl crush on Miss Jolie at the time lol hence why my other favourite movie back then was Girl Interrupted! 

As for tattoos, I have 3. A butterfly on my hip which I got done when I was 17 I later had my OH's initials added on underneath. My daughter's initials 'LMS' on my right wrist and then then a bow on the back of my neck. The bow hurt the most, especially the middle bit as it was right on bone :( I do want more but not sure what when or where at the moment! Sean has a full sleeve on one arm and 'Lily-Mai' across the inside of the other, he keep's saying he's going to get my name but it's yet to appear lol

What would be your dream holiday/trip?

I want to travel to every state in the US! It's my dream... I've always been a little obsessed with America since I was young (based 100% upon what I see on television lol) I've never visited, and can only imagine how excited I would be if I ever do go! Me and Sean said we'll do it when we retire, but we'll see.. I hope so though!


----------



## kazine

Tested today at 8dpo... :bfn:!!! 

Have 3 more tests left!

Kaz x


----------



## StefanieC

i've been to the US a couple of times. I have a lot of family out there as that is where my mom's side come from.

my dream holiday would be a round the world trip to visit my family who are everywhere including Florida, Alaska, Sri Lanka and Australia. Then back to Italy and Portugal because i loved going there before. I am greedy but i can't pick just one place. Also this would all involve me getting over my airsickness and anxiety when flying


----------



## StefanieC

ow i am having really bad pains! :( i don't know if its AF, Ov or something else but i know what i'm hoping for!


----------



## StefanieC

i'm having more pains today, keep your fingers crossed for me that ov is finally on its way!


----------



## soozandlily

My fingers are very much crossed for you Stef! I'm CD 25 tomorrow... I'm hoping I've already O'd and not long til I can test FX!!


----------



## kristix

Fingers crossed here to for ya stef!

I am 6 dpo. I will say that I have been far more crampy this cycle then most....hope that's a good sign.i am waiting for my test to arrive in the mail, and as soon as they do I am sure to be peeing on that stick, haha. No will power at all.

When are you gonna try to hold out till sooz?


----------



## soozandlily

I would really love to hold out until 7th July if AF doesn't show by then so CD37, it's mine and Sean's 8 year 'anniversary' and so it would be lovely to get a BFP then! Realistically though, I think I'll probably test on Monday next week if AF doesn't turn up :)

Hoping the cramping is an early sign for you, I got that a lot with my first pregnancy :)


----------



## StefanieC

i can't wait to hear about your bfps you two! :hugs:


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> i can't wait to hear about your bfps you two! :hugs:

I feel exactly the same, I love this thread because even if you don't get a BFP yourself you can still hope for other's and it's very nearly just as exciting :) 

When you do get your BFP's though don't wish any time away... seriously I remember with my DD wishing she'd arrive, wishing she'd smile, crawl, walk, talk etc... Now I'm wishing for her to stop growing lol Here's a picture I took yesterday, she's 4 and 1/2 now and I still remember seeing those 'two lines' like it was yesterday!

https://i47.tinypic.com/2lstbsz.jpg

Very proud mum here, however I am feeling rather apprehensive about her teen years and all the hormonal boys lol


----------



## StefanieC

she is beautiful, sooz!


----------



## SleepyBaby

Random drop by to say hi :) hows everyone?

sooz, your daughter is a wee stunner! beautiful! 

not the typical ' oh cute kid ' id say to people who kids look like they fell outta the ugly tree ( i know its bad to say but some kids just aint that cute! )

Im outta the 1st tri forums, honestly wish id never looked in there, its like going into a forum of lots of people reminding you of what can go wrong, so much can go the wrong way that i wouldn't have ever thought off, so yeah, 1st tri forums = scary 

Still dropping by every now and then to stalk lol Sending you all happy thoughts and lots of wuv x x


----------



## kristix

WOW, Sooz! no kidding, your daughter is so so so so pretty! such a perfect little face.

Good to hear from you Sleepy! glad you are doing well! you should stop by more often :)

I love this thread too, i love popping in to see everyones updates, concerns, hopes and someday...our BFPS!

i am routing for all of us!


as of right now, i am on 7 dpo, and still dont have any test in hand our i would be usuing it , even though it is too early haha

in 5 days i leave to go back to New York to see my mother. i can't wait to see her :) my husband will be staying in california and visiting his mother and father.

if Af comes it will be while i am in NY, i am going to brings some test and my soy :) so i will be prepared for whatever happens :)

:dust:


----------



## kristix

oh and stef?? how you feeling??


----------



## StefanieC

well i had a little bit of spotting today so either i've finally ovulated or af is on its way :shrug:


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> well i had a little bit of spotting today so either i've finally ovulated or af is on its way :shrug:

Obviously best if its O but either way at least you'll be getting somewhere!


----------



## StefanieC

thats my thinking too. hopefully i'll know either way in a couple of days.


----------



## soozandlily

I have a 'feeling' i'm out this month, we haven't been particularly active if you know what I mean... to be honest I've got to the point where I'm becoming less obsessive with it, which I hope is a good thing! In my mind I feel like I know it will happen and I have a lot to look forward to at the moment, with our 8 year mark coming up on the 7th and then it's my 24th Birthday on 1st of August, then lily starts school 3rd or 4th of September and my new baby nephew is due then too!

I've decided I'm not going to get OPK's again until September time, hoping that I won't have to. I really feel summer will be it for us... just need to sit back and relax and let nature do it's thing! I think I thought it would happen really quickly and when it didn't it devastated me to be honest. Now we're getting to 7 months, I feel like I'm wanting it too much!

I'll still be here, with just less knowledge of when and if I ovulate lol


----------



## kristix

hey guys! 

that might be the best plan of action sooz. you always here stories about how people fall pregnant right after they stop thinking about it.

i am 8 dpo and started my testing :) negative today.

had a spike in my temps today...dont know if that means much but it is something to think about anyway.

i am going to be testing daily so i will let you guys know how it goes :)

if it doesn't happen this cycle i have my opks already for next ----so i will still be crazy haha


----------



## soozandlily

Well AF arrived this morning, quite a surprise, so CD1 here I am again... that means my cycle last month was a mere 26 days! I'm unsure of what to do this month in regards to taking Soy.. it's obviously worked in shortening my cycles, but don't know whether to leave mother nature alone this month and see what happens... 

I'm not going to lie, I'm gutted but we'll see what this month's brings I suppose! GL getting your BFPs ladies!

Off topic though, I bought 50 shades of grey yesterday and I am already half way through! Seriously if you have not already read it... get it and read it! Sean is already getting jealous of Mr grey from the book lol


----------



## StefanieC

I've got that book but haven't started it yet as I'm.already in the middle of another book so don't tell me what happens lol.


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> I've got that book but haven't started it yet as I'm.already in the middle of another book so don't tell me what happens lol.

It's very ermmm... Kinky but I'm sure you're probably already aware of that... It would be a great read before BD'ing if you weren't quite feeling up to it... 30 minutes with Mr Grey and you'll be fine lol Seriously.. THAT good ha


----------



## StefanieC

Haha I look forward to reading it then.


----------



## soozandlily

What are you reading at the moment? I used to read all the time, especially when I was pregnant with my DD. I was so ill and off work from 12 weeks, I must of read 2-3 books a week between sleeping and throwing up! lol I haven't read much in the last few years, just been so busy with lily, work and uni. I recently finished 'The girl with the dragon tattoo' trilogy and I really enjoyed the feeling of getting into a story again. I can't see the fifty shades trilogy lasting me long considering I read half of the first book yesterday and I'm sure I'll finish it today or tomorrow. Need some recommendations! I like crime and thriller as well as chic books you know the sort lol I love Jodi Picoult, although I've only read a couple of her books. I'm open to anything though really... throw me some ideas and I'll get reading :)


----------



## StefanieC

I'm reading a Stephen King novel at the moment called Duma Key. I've read it a couple of times before but I love it. Don't really read crime so can't really help with that but Stephen King writes fantastic thrillers, if you're interested I can recommend a few. James Herbert writes very good horror type thrillers which I love. I also love harry potter and twilight because I'm a child lol. I do love chick books too as they are nice and easy to read.


----------



## kristix

Hey guys,
Sorry to hear.about af coming sooz. That was a crazy short cycle!
I got a negative today, 9dpo. 

I am on.the second.book of a trilogy now. My husband choose the book but.I am.enjoying it.
The first book is called "the strain"

I am.not.very good.at.describing thing but.you can.google the strain trilogy

He has another book waiting.for me but I don't remember the name at this.moment.


----------



## kristix

The night circus, that's the name of the next book on my list. 
But I don't know much about it yet. Might have to grab 50 shades of grey. Been hearing a lot about it.


----------



## StefanieC

i've just called the docs and i'v managed to get an appointment for 12.35 today with the nice doctor :happydance: keep your fingers crossed for me that she will give me provera or something


----------



## StefanieC

well i'm back from the doctors and it was the biggest waste of time! She refused to help me and said she wouldn't prescribe me anything because there is 'no point'. Then she told me to relax and stop worrying about it - i swear if one more person says that to me then i will punch them in the face!
She also said why would i want AF to come and i said because we are ttc and i'm on cd70 and haven't even ovulated and we want to get pregnant and she said well you can still try, so i said but i'm not ovulating and she said 'so you can still try'. Now i'm no expert but i'm pretty damn sure you have to ovulate to get pregnant!
So i have to wait for this scan appointment to come in the post which could take another month and who knows if they will even do anything then! :growlmad:


----------



## kristix

Ugh that is aggervating!!!
I am sorry that she wasn't more help for you :(
i can't stand doctors for the most part. I had an unpleasent talk with y last dr about ttc and was so turned off by her basically shrugging it off that i will never go back to her ever again. i still haven't paid my bill for the appointment cause i feel like i shouldn't have too hahaha but i will ...eventually.

I tested again today, still showing negative. 
but on the bright side, my chart is possibly headed for triphasic, accourding to FF

my temps were pretty flat and all the sudden have started to spike. so maybe thats a good sign. other then that i will say my boobs and nipples are SUPPPPER sore. beyound normal.


----------



## StefanieC

Eek how exciting kristix! I have my fingers crossed so tightly for you! :hugs:


----------



## soozandlily

any news ladies? CD4 now (it's 3am...) I've been out and had a good night with the OH considering AF decided to show, only problem is I have an 8 hour shift to battle through tomorrow, I'll update Sunday about how depressing it was I'm sure lol Hopefully we'll have a BFP here very soon Kris FX!

ETA: I've decided to skip soy this month and see what happens... if I have another long cycle back to soy with religious OPK's for me I've decided to forget the let nature take it's course route. I'm fully taking on the TTC mission! lol


----------



## StefanieC

not much news here i'm afraid. however i've decided that desperate times call for desperate measures. I read online that if you brew tea out of fresh parsley and drink it 3-4 times a day for up to 3 days, then it can bring on AF. i dunno how it works but i don't care how as long as it does although it does taste vile lol.
i'm just starting day 2 and nothing yet but i'm going to keep going... :coffee:


----------



## soozandlily

I really really hope it works for you Stef. TTC... the only time in your life where you HATE long cycles.

I don't know what to do.... I said i'm going to skip soy this month on my last post, but I don't know if I dare risk having a long cycle again, I'm going to mull it over while i'm at work today and then go get some from tesco if I change my mind and take them tomorrow... cd5-9. (I think this post answer's it for me that i'm pretty much guaranteed to get them lol) I think I may be the most indecisive person EVER. 

And because I feel the need to brag... I had the best non-ttc sex ever last night. I'm putting it down to Fifty shades and Mr grey although I haven't told Sean that of course lol I would of put a TMI warning there, but I think us ladies are past that stage now ;)


----------



## soozandlily

oh and SLEEPY I hope you see this, I read your post a couple of pages and back and only just realised i've not replied directly to it. It's nice to hear from you, I hope the prgnancy is going well can't believe you're nearly half way through already, it feels like it's gone really quick. Have you found out what you're having yet or are you keeping it a surprise? I can't believe you have 20 weeks left, that means I only have 19 weeks left till my DD's 5th birthday, I suddenly feel old lol


----------



## StefanieC

i've found that if i down the parsley tea in one go and not sip it then i can deal with the taste a bit better. It just tastes like drinking the water broccoli or something was boiled in. and if we're going to brag then i too had fantastic non-ttc sex the other day which DH initiated :winkwink: i am planning to start fifty shades today so maybe more is in the cards :haha:


----------



## kristix

Hi everyone! Well...first my TTC update. 12dpo and.still negetive...ugh my chart looks good though. 
I am giving up yet.

My boss sold our business. I still have.a. job but I have no clue.what changes will come. Kinda nerve racking.
I leave to see.my mom.to night. red eye flight. I will get. There tomorrow. Guess I won't be temping tomorrow


----------



## shellyt

I have been a test o holic for the last 6 months. This month I havent really been trying (gave up a little bit) but I am a few days late but dont want to test yet as do not want anouther dissapointing BFN!


----------



## StefanieC

i've had to stop the parsley tea, it was giving me stomach ache.
however i discovered i had some norethisterone left from when i used to take it a while ago and it is just like provera really so i'm going to take it for 5 days (as thats all i have left) and hope it works!


----------



## soozandlily

shellyt said:


> I have been a test o holic for the last 6 months. This month I havent really been trying (gave up a little bit) but I am a few days late but dont want to test yet as do not want anouther dissapointing BFN!

Hey, welcome to the thread :) We are all test addicts here, I try and lie to myself often each month by saying I won't test then do lol I hope you get your BFP, you should definitely test if your late :)


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> i've had to stop the parsley tea, it was giving me stomach ache.
> however i discovered i had some norethisterone left from when i used to take it a while ago and it is just like provera really so i'm going to take it for 5 days (as thats all i have left) and hope it works!

Hope you get some luck soon hun, I moaned about 46 days but 70+ is taking it to the extreme :(


----------



## 2eMommy

Hello Everyone!

I read through this thread and I am compelled to stick around. 

I am happy for those who got their BFP's. And I am here, POAS with the rest of you!! Just not as secretly as before. 

I am 7dpo. and I have tested the last 2 days, knowing well enough it was too early! 

Thats what I get for having a 20pack of wondfos in the bathroom! 

Hopefully we will be having some BFP's REALLY SOON!!


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks sooz :hugs:

2eMommy you will definitely fit in well here! Our motto is 'have test, will pee' :haha:


----------



## SleepyBaby

All going well here, 21 week scan in couple of days ( maybe then it will feel real? lol ) aint bought a thing or anything yet lol OH's parents took us to mothercare pram shopping ( which was really weird ) and the one pram i like is being discontinued so hopefully the deposit gets put down on time lol the hospital im going to wont tell me the sex, but im going to ask anyway lol 

hope all is well with everyone, and the bfp's start flying outta this thread! :hugs:

( i miss peeing on sticks, they should have pregnancy ones, pee on a stick to see if ifs a boy or a girl, pee on a stick to see if baby has hair or baldy, pee on a stick to see if baby will be born on time, pee on a stick .... just for fun )


----------



## soozandlily

Its great to see new ladies joining us on here :) Hopefully we'll have a BFP soon!

I'm cd6 now and completely forgot to buy some soy until yesterday afternoon and by that time the shops were closing, so no soy this month. 

I have also realised I HAVE to get a bfp this month, if I don't chances are high that I will be on AF on my birthday and that's just annoying lol


----------



## shellyt

:witch:


soozandlily said:


> shellyt said:
> 
> 
> I have been a test o holic for the last 6 months. This month I havent really been trying (gave up a little bit) but I am a few days late but dont want to test yet as do not want anouther dissapointing BFN!
> 
> Hey, welcome to the thread :) We are all test addicts here, I try and lie to myself often each month by saying I won't test then do lol I hope you get your BFP, you should definitely test if your late :)Click to expand...


Well if I still havent seen the :witch: by Wed/Thurs I will test xxx I am trying not to get my hopes up but it is hard not to lol


----------



## kristix

Hi guys! I am 13 or 14 dpo can't remember.. still...negative.....only thing that keeps me positive is that my temp is still high. Fingers crossed


----------



## StefanieC

Fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## 2eMommy

"Power of Positive Thought"

Guess its not the same thing as staring at the stick, willing the other pink line to magestically appear. :dohh:

Having AF like cramps and bit DH's head clear off his shoulders today. :growlmad:
Def. feels like PMS. 

I am on CD 23. Have had 21-33 day cycles, So who knows at this point. 

Oh well, its not over till its over, right?!


----------



## soozandlily

Well I'm CD7 today and AF is still here. It nearly stopped CD4 and I thought it was going to be a light one... I was obviously wrong as when I woke CD5 it was back in full flow.

Here's to hoping it ends for good today... no more flow for 40 weeks please :)


----------



## soozandlily

SleepyBaby said:


> All going well here, 21 week scan in couple of days ( maybe then it will feel real? lol ) aint bought a thing or anything yet lol OH's parents took us to mothercare pram shopping ( which was really weird ) and the one pram i like is being discontinued so hopefully the deposit gets put down on time lol the hospital im going to wont tell me the sex, but im going to ask anyway lol
> 
> hope all is well with everyone, and the bfp's start flying outta this thread! :hugs:
> 
> ( i miss peeing on sticks, they should have pregnancy ones, pee on a stick to see if ifs a boy or a girl, pee on a stick to see if baby has hair or baldy, pee on a stick to see if baby will be born on time, pee on a stick .... just for fun )

my favourite part with my DD was pram shopping, I loved it so much I bought 6 throughout her infant/toddler years... I had a serious addiction. I already look at pushchair's now... I really like the iCandy one's but my ultimate dream one is the stokee... Ahhh I can't wait lol I'll be like a little girl at the sweet shop, spoilt for choice :) You'll have to let us know if you find out :D I'd happily stop peeing on a stick, it cost's a fortune lol


----------



## soozandlily

I'm feeling so run down and tired... Me and the DD are trying to get into a new early morning routine in time for school. I must admit, we are hopeless in the mornings, but luckily for us up until now we were in no rush to get anywhere so as long as we were ready for 10am then it was ok. We'd get up about 8.30am We would mope around in PJ's for half an hour eat breakfast and just basically chill out. Leave by 10am. Now we are getting up at 7.00am and rushing around as we have to miss the traffic to get her to nursery before 9am. We started this yesterday.. 2 days and I'm already done in lol The staff at the nursery are making a joke about it and I get a sticker at the end of week if I do it, oh the motivation lol I suppose it's one step closer to night feed's which I will hopefully be experiencing in the next 9 months or so! ;)


----------



## soozandlily

2eMommy said:


> "Power of Positive Thought"
> 
> Guess its not the same thing as staring at the stick, willing the other pink line to magestically appear. :dohh:
> 
> Having AF like cramps and bit DH's head clear off his shoulders today. :growlmad:
> Def. feels like PMS.
> 
> I am on CD 23. Have had 21-33 day cycles, So who knows at this point.
> 
> Oh well, its not over till its over, right?!

I always feel the same when AF is due... My OH just ignores me now, which makes me even worse... :\ you are right though just because it feel's like pms doesn't mean it is... It's not over yet!


----------



## soozandlily

wow its quiet on here, I hope it's because all the bd'ing is making you ladies tired or you've fainted from getting your BFP's! lol

Not much going on at my end. OPK's came today (I caved) but it feels good to be peeing on something lmao! I took one today (CD9) and to be honest it was darker than I expected, but they are different test's to the one's I'm used to so going to take another one this evening to compare and then one every day, it might be the line that's always there just show's up darker than the other tests, or I may be gearing up to O early as seems I have done so recently?

Exciting none the less!


----------



## StefanieC

Hey no news here really. I've just finished taking my norethisterone and am waiting on af, hopefully will come by 9th/10th July.


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> Hey no news here really. I've just finished taking my norethisterone and am waiting on af, hopefully will come by 9th/10th July.

Fingers crossed for you hun, I actually can't believe how long your cycle has been... :(

I have a little bit of non-ttc news. I have the iPad 2 arriving on Monday as an early birthday present to myself (I'm 24 on 1st August)! I cannot wait... So excited! I'm a sucker for technology and have been dying for an iPad for ages. Didn't see the point in splashing out on the newest model though so settled for the iPad 2 :) I love my iPhone so much... Hoping the iPad is even better! Although I must say I reckon I will have a fight on my hands with lily! She actually has an iPhone at the age of 4... sounds so wrong and spoilt I know, but it my old 3gs with no Sim card in so she just uses it for music and apps and it mean's there's no risk of damage to mine if she's got her own ;)


----------



## StefanieC

I wish I could afford an iPad :( lucky thing x


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> I wish I could afford an iPad :( lucky thing x

In all fairness, I haven't bought it outright.. I sort of got conned into it lol I tried to cancel a broadband dongle that I had with 3 and they coaxed me into upgrading it to the iPad. Really good deal though, they didn't charge me the upfront fee of £99 for the iPad and it's just £21 a month for 24 month's with 15gb of 3g data. I'm basically paying for the iPad and the data is pretty much free. They really didn't want me to cancel... lol


----------



## 2eMommy

Well ladies, I really thought AF was on the way.. but I actually got my BFP at 10/11 days dpo. I couldnt get a blood test but I have an appointment next Friday.

Fx'd for everyone! :hugs:


----------



## shellyt

Hi everyone...

Sorry for everyones BFN... wishing u big baby dust this month xxx

I had abit of a breakdown when I got my BFN on Thursday and cried for over an hour... but picked myself back up xx

Still no sign of yet, over week late now I think xxx


----------



## StefanieC

oh shellyt i'm sorry to hear that hun but as they say, if AF isn't here then you still have a chance.

Ladies exciting news for me... when i checked my cervix today (tmi) there was a bit of blood which means i am spotting! So fingers crossed AF should finally be here tomo :happydance:


----------



## shellyt

fingers crossed for u then StephanieC! x


----------



## kristix

Hi ladies!
I just got back from new York and it was an emotional trip....seeing my mother.nshe is doing well and recovering from her surgery. I ended up getting af while on my trip. Cd 5 now and decided to try soy again.
I can't type much. Ore then that right now as I just flew home today.....maybe tOmorrow
Xoxo


----------



## StefanieC

Kristix, I'm glad to hear your mom is doing well.

AFM, AF is finally here! Only light at the moment but definitely here! :happydance:


----------



## soozandlily

2eMommy said:


> Well ladies, I really thought AF was on the way.. but I actually got my BFP at 10/11 days dpo. I couldnt get a blood test but I have an appointment next Friday.
> 
> Fx'd for everyone! :hugs:

congratulations!!! Hope this is the beginning of a BFP boom on here! Let us all know how your appointment goes :D

Kris, I'm glad that your mum is ok :D sorry the witch got you though :( I think this is going to be our month... like I think every month ;) lol have to stay positive!

And Stef, that's the best news ever, hopefully this month goes smoother for you, that cycle would of been the death of me I think, 46 days was bad enough!

I'm CD13 today and got a huge blazing +OPK this morning. I actually had to check the pack to make sure I was reading the OPK the right way around as the test line was so much darker than the control line! We had a great night out on Saturday :) We went out for a meal and some drinks with a couple we met on holiday two years ago. We DTD that night (cd11), although it was actually about 4am so I'm feeling quite happy about that, as got the + today so feel like I'm in with a good chance if we BD tonight and tomorrow too :) It would be nice to get a BFP just before my birthday as an early present :D


----------



## StefanieC

Yay sooz that's great news! It also means a nice short cycle so you will be testing and getting that BFP sooner!


----------



## soozandlily

Yes, fingers crossed :) I'm pretty sure that I may O today at some point as my OPK's have remained positive (i've been POAS like crazy haha) We BD'd last night and will again tonight. As I don't temp I'll probably class tomorrow as 1DPO and go from there... I'm actually really excited this month, more so than in the past. It's got to happen soon right ladies? :D


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> Yes, fingers crossed :) I'm pretty sure that I may O today at some point as my OPK's have remained positive (i've been POAS like crazy haha) We BD'd last night and will again tonight. As I don't temp I'll probably class tomorrow as 1DPO and go from there... I'm actually really excited this month, more so than in the past. It's got to happen soon right ladies? :D

Sounds like this is your month! I'm so excited for you. How long is your lp usually?


----------



## soozandlily

To be honest not really too sure, my cycles were shorter with the soy, but not took it this month and looks like I may still get a nice short cycle... I'd guestimate around the average 14 day mark give or take a day or two :)


----------



## StefanieC

So in 2 weeks time you will have your BFP!


----------



## shellyt

I am still in LIMBO!!! arrrrgggghhhh lol (rant over)


----------



## mommapowers32

Ughh I hate cheapies at the moment .... Three pink lines wtf .... Took one with same urine it was bfn 

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/PhotoArt-3.jpg


----------



## StefanieC

shellyt said:


> I am still in LIMBO!!! arrrrgggghhhh lol (rant over)

how long has your cycle been so far? have you been to the docs?



mommapowers32 said:


> Ughh I hate cheapies at the moment .... Three pink lines wtf .... Took one with same urine it was bfn
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/PhotoArt-3.jpg

have you taken another test yet?

afm, i'm taking my first lot of soy tonight so fingers crossed!


----------



## 2eMommy

Hello everyone!!

My first appointment got moved up a little earlier, no complaints here. They confirmed what I already know! ;) I have my first OB appointment 8/9 and an ultrasound on 8/17. Guess its starting to really sink in. I cant wait for the ultrasound!

Good luck to everyone waiting to test!!


----------



## shellyt

Don't know what to think guys, I have just started bleeding so its probably my AF but it is brown in colour? I dont think it can be implantation because the last time I could have ovulated is second week in June (3 weeks ago) so thats too long away.

I am just worried because my AF has been so late, unusual colour and I have had really bad belly problems last 2 weeks, all bloated and that xxx

Dont know what to think or if it is just normal? xxx


----------



## StefanieC

i get brown sometimes, its just old blood that is now being pushed out, its normal


----------



## shellyt

thanks Stephanie... well suppose I am out after all! xxx


----------



## mommapowers32

StefanieC said:


> shellyt said:
> 
> 
> I am still in LIMBO!!! arrrrgggghhhh lol (rant over)
> 
> how long has your cycle been so far? have you been to the docs?
> 
> 
> 
> mommapowers32 said:
> 
> 
> Ughh I hate cheapies at the moment .... Three pink lines wtf .... Took one with same urine it was bfn
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/flirtingkandy32/PhotoArt-3.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> have you taken another test yet?
> 
> 
> 
> afm, i'm taking my first lot of soy tonight so fingers crossed!Click to expand...

going to take another now Im only 7-8 dpo


----------



## StefanieC

oh you've got plenty of time then. it may be that the first test was slightly more sensitive than the second one so maybe you'll get a bfp in a couple of days!

afm, i just took my first lot of soy and i'm pretty nervous


----------



## mommapowers32

yes maam I am still early! =) they are 10 miu so they are suppose to be ultra sensitive but the three lines idk wth that was lol

GL to you!!


----------



## soozandlily

mommapowers32 said:


> yes maam I am still early! =) they are 10 miu so they are suppose to be ultra sensitive but the three lines idk wth that was lol
> 
> GL to you!!

maybe it's a new test that detect's twins lol 2 test lines = 2 babies ;) I read recently on a thread somewhere that if you use the same 'pee cup' for OPK's and HPT's it can cause evaps... don't know if there's any truth in it the girl on the thread kept getting them then changed cup and didn't... Something to do with the antibodies of the test lingering on the cup or something like that, I'm not sure I'm not a scientist lol

Not much going on here, CD16, we were meant to BD last night but I fell asleep before my OH got home and he didn't wake me... the only time I wouldn't of minded him waking me for 'that' and he didn't... men! lol

It mean's we haven't BD'd now since CD13 but it was then when I got the +OPK and we BD'd that evening and the day before so FX I have a good shot! (Or should it be my OH has a 'good shot'? lol)

Other news: My DD is currently at school... it's her first time visiting and she's only there 2 hours but I've never seen her on such good behaviour. 'The butter wouldn't melt' face is plastered on and the 'sweet angelic whisper' of a voice is been used lol She's very excited, and seeing her there just reminds me of how nice of a child she is and how much she needs a sibling. A little girl came in late and the teacher asked if anyone would be her friend, Lily was the only one who put her hand up :) She was chatting to the teacher straight away too, telling her she had the book they were reading. She's going to make such a good big sister. I feel sorry for her sometimes, when we go the park or an indoor children's play area she is always there straight away trying to join in with other children and I've seen her knocked back a couple of time's and it's not nice :( Anyway, I get to pick her up at 11.45 and can't wait to hear all about it :D


----------



## StefanieC

aw sooz i know how you feel. when i take my 21 month old niece to the soft play place, she tries to join in with other children but they tend to ignore her and she gets upset. last time we went she was playing on a push along train thing (where they sit on it and push themselves around with their feet) and she rode it over to us, got off for a second for a drink of water, went to get back on and this horrible little girl pushed her away and got on it and rode off on it. my poor niece looked so confused because she isn't used to such selfish behaviour. so the minute the girl got off it and walked off we grabbed it back and took it back to our seats for her. from then on when my niece wanted to get off for a drink before getting back on it, she parked it under the chairs we were sitting on. its just such a shame that some other children don't know how to share or just generally be nice.


----------



## StefanieC

oh also i took my first lot of soy last night and no side effects yet :thumbup:


----------



## kristix

Hi guys....I haven't been able to get on here....lots of things changing in my life....my job is moving to a new office and things are turned upside down.

On the baby making side of things...I am cd 10...I did take soy. I just started opks...hoping for a short cycle.

Gonna try to get on here from a computer tomorrow so I can post a little more and make it more personal....

Want to say so many things, I have been keeping up on everyone's progress...miss u guys!


----------



## StefanieC

miss you too kristix :hugs: hope everything is ok and look forward to chatting again.

i'm taking soy too but i'm not sure when to start opks, should i start as soon as i finish the soy or wait a bit longer?


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> miss you too kristix :hugs: hope everything is ok and look forward to chatting again.
> 
> i'm taking soy too but i'm not sure when to start opks, should i start as soon as i finish the soy or wait a bit longer?

I second that ^^

I would start the OPK's straight away personally, just because the cycles in which I took soy I had really short one's so if I had been testing I'm pretty sure I would of O'd pretty early on!

CD 17 (I think.. Can't remember without looking lol) My nipples have been very sore pretty much throughout my cycle so far... I have no idea why :\ other than that nothing much to report. I had a bit of cramping last night which could be early signs of implantation as I'm around 3dpo? FX!


----------



## StefanieC

ok i take my last lot of soy on sunday which is cd7 so i will start my opks on monday :)


----------



## kristix

Hey! Posting from my phone so sorry if I have typos. I basically have to start.a new job Monday...ugh.
But atleast I still have one :)
I started my opk at cd 10
I am still negative, but it is getting darker.
I can't believe how short ur cycles have been sooz! That's awesome.


----------



## soozandlily

I know I've been really lucky... Although I am making the assumption I O'd based purely on my OPK's they were positive for 2 days and back to neg now so FX! 

Glad to hear you still have a job even if it is a new one. I'm in a predicament at the moment I have one year left at university to complete my degree but wasn't going to go back as I hate the course and wanted to TTC etc...however I've got to the stage now where even if I got pregnant now still would be able to finish the degree pretty much in full before baby was due... Seems a shame to waste 2 years of my life may as well suck it up for another year and get a degree in the process! The student funding would be nice too ;) I probably won't use the degree (in psychology) for another 5-10 years but at least it's there for when I do need it and my kids have all grown up :(


----------



## soozandlily

Oh and can't believe I forgot to mention it... Sean has been pestering me to fill in his tax return for ages and I haven't got around to it so he said to me if I fill it in and get a decent refund he'll get me an engagement ring... Well I managed to get £1200 back so hopefully in the next few weeks or so i'll eventually have a rock on my finger ;)


----------



## kristix

Awe sooz, cute! I want to see a picture when you get your rock!!

You should totally get the degree if it fits into your life now...why not?!

I have to babysit my niece and nefew tonight.....I probably wont even want a baby after this haha


----------



## StefanieC

i agree with kristix, you may as well finish it sooz, also defo post a pic of the rock when you get it.

how did babysitting go kris?

afm, today is officially 4 months since me and DH started ttc, its gone so fast and secretly i genuinely thought we'd be pregnant by now. I want to be pregnant by my 26th birthday in October so i'd better get to it!


----------



## soozandlily

I will be posting pics don't you worry ;) I feel sorry for my OH he wants it to be a surprise but it will be so obvious if he does it in a grand gesture sort of way as he's not the most romantic of people lol I just can't wait to be his wife after all these years although I will miss telling everyone we ever meet how long we've NOT been engaged for lol

I'm cd20 today so about 7dpo... I did continue to use opk's and they have stayed negative since I got my + so FX I'll be getting my bfp by the end of the week (going to try and hold out til sat am and test before work... A bfp would make my shift at work a lot more bearable!!)


----------



## StefanieC

fingers crossed for you hun.

i just finished the first Fifty Shades book and am going to start the second one tomor... steamy stuff!


----------



## soozandlily

I can't wait to read the 2nd one but waiting until I can get it on the iPad as OH won £40 iTunes vouchers so get it on there for free when he finally gets them from work.... I'm becoming impatient lol


----------



## StefanieC

i can't believe they are going to make a movie out of them, how on earth are they going to get this stuff passed the censors?!


----------



## soozandlily

I hope they expand on the story behind it all a bit more than the books to be honest, I'm getting bored of the sex bits just love mr grey lol (IMO it could of been so much better written by a different author... :/ shes very repetitive)


----------



## lashandanm3

I too am a tester! I have tested everyday since 5dpo as well I too am now at 10 dpo and BFN this morning with FMU. I am so discouraged!. I feel like I am out for this month. Urrggh


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> I hope they expand on the story behind it all a bit more than the books to be honest, I'm getting bored of the sex bits just love mr grey lol (IMO it could of been so much better written by a different author... :/ shes very repetitive)

i've only read a bit of the 2nd one so far but there is a bit more of an explanation of his backstory and more why he is the way he is. i'm really enjoying it.


----------



## StefanieC

lashandanm3 said:


> I too am a tester! I have tested everyday since 5dpo as well I too am now at 10 dpo and BFN this morning with FMU. I am so discouraged!. I feel like I am out for this month. Urrggh

welcome, still plenty of time to get that bfp! 10dpo is still early :)


----------



## kristix

Hello!
I can't post from work any more so I am on my iPad.

I was shocked today to find at 15 dpo I got a positive opk!
So excited, shortest cycle ever....as long as my temp spikes.

Hubby and I have been being the last three nights and no matter what we are not stoping for the rest of the week....I really want this to be it.

How's everyone else?..

Ooh and I just got 50 shades of grey, can't wait to jump in!


----------



## soozandlily

lashandanm3 said:


> I too am a tester! I have tested everyday since 5dpo as well I too am now at 10 dpo and BFN this morning with FMU. I am so discouraged!. I feel like I am out for this month. Urrggh

I took a test this morning even though I said to myself I wouldn't, 9dpo BFN.. I feel the same that I'm out, hopefully we are both wrong FX!


----------



## soozandlily

Im sure I posted another post here but it's not shown up, but it basically said that I feel like i'm out this month, feeling PMS a lot today... very emotional, been crying this morning over pretty much nothing which usually means AF is on her way in the next 4-7 days. I also said GL Kris! Nice early O, nice TWW then a BFP for you I can see it already!

Oh and BFN this morning but only 9dpo. My nip's are back to been all sore again, but they've been doing this for ages now it would seem they are just more noticeably sore because we are TTC...


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Hello!
> I can't post from work any more so I am on my iPad.
> 
> I was shocked today to find at 15 dpo I got a positive opk!
> So excited, shortest cycle ever....as long as my temp spikes.
> 
> Hubby and I have been being the last three nights and no matter what we are not stoping for the rest of the week....I really want this to be it.
> 
> How's everyone else?..
> 
> Ooh and I just got 50 shades of grey, can't wait to jump in!

wow thats such good news about the +opk kris! i've started testing even though i am only cd10 today, negative so far but i have hopes for this cycle due to the soy. i don't think i'd mind if i didn't ovulate earlier than the cd24 of my first cycle, as long as i ovulate!

i've been feeling a bit poorly the last few days but i don't know if its after effects of the soy or if i'm coming down with a cold or something.

kris, fifty shades is steamy to say the least. i've heard it described as 'housewife porn' lol.


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> Im sure I posted another post here but it's not shown up, but it basically said that I feel like i'm out this month, feeling PMS a lot today... very emotional, been crying this morning over pretty much nothing which usually means AF is on her way in the next 4-7 days. I also said GL Kris! Nice early O, nice TWW then a BFP for you I can see it already!
> 
> Oh and BFN this morning but only 9dpo. My nip's are back to been all sore again, but they've been doing this for ages now it would seem they are just more noticeably sore because we are TTC...

sooz you know 9dpo is really early! still plenty of time for that bfp! :thumbup:


----------



## kristix

You are still early sooz, hang in there!
I super hope this cycle brings on a normal ovulation for you stef...fingers crossed.

I haven't gotten a temp spike yet to confirm my positive opk. But hopefully tomorrow. I have only had one cycle in the past with two ovulations surges so I am pretty sure I will get my spike tomorrow. Yay.

My new job has been very stressful.....but I am hanging in there. I have a real bad headache tonight. I think Inam still gonna have sex though haha

You wouldn't believe all the baby talk at my new office....3 of the girls there just had babies....it's pictures and stories all day long....and there is one that is 4 months preg. Must be something in the water.....maybe it's a sign for me :)


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> You are still early sooz, hang in there!
> I super hope this cycle brings on a normal ovulation for you stef...fingers crossed.
> 
> I haven't gotten a temp spike yet to confirm my positive opk. But hopefully tomorrow. I have only had one cycle in the past with two ovulations surges so I am pretty sure I will get my spike tomorrow. Yay.
> 
> My new job has been very stressful.....but I am hanging in there. I have a real bad headache tonight. I think Inam still gonna have sex though haha
> 
> You wouldn't believe all the baby talk at my new office....3 of the girls there just had babies....it's pictures and stories all day long....and there is one that is 4 months preg. Must be something in the water.....maybe it's a sign for me :)

if there is something in the water, you'd better get your ass to the water cooler and send us all some lol.


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> kristix said:
> 
> 
> You are still early sooz, hang in there!
> I super hope this cycle brings on a normal ovulation for you stef...fingers crossed.
> 
> I haven't gotten a temp spike yet to confirm my positive opk. But hopefully tomorrow. I have only had one cycle in the past with two ovulations surges so I am pretty sure I will get my spike tomorrow. Yay.
> 
> My new job has been very stressful.....but I am hanging in there. I have a real bad headache tonight. I think Inam still gonna have sex though haha
> 
> You wouldn't believe all the baby talk at my new office....3 of the girls there just had babies....it's pictures and stories all day long....and there is one that is 4 months preg. Must be something in the water.....maybe it's a sign for me :)
> 
> if there is something in the water, you'd better get your ass to the water cooler and send us all some lol.Click to expand...

Haha yes I'll have a gallon please! I'm at 'that' age where a lot of people start their families so my Facebook is constantly full of updates announcements and pictures... I seriously can't wait to join in! I don't know anything about temping but I hope it does what it's supposed to for you lol

BFN this morning.... I feel very different this cycle and I'm getting disheartened by bfn's I really feel pregnant just like with my DD. I've slept a lot last few days and cried out in pain a couple of times from DD leaning against my BB's. I know 10dpo is early and I still have time, it bugs me that I don't know how many dpo I was when I have had BFP's in the past!


----------



## kristix

Sooz....what's been happening for you?? I am 5 dpo and in a really boring phase of the tww. But I am poking at things really positively .... We bd'd all the right days....my soy seemed to jump up my o day....so I am hoping that it also brings.a.super strong egg. 

What's up with you..stef, where are you in your cycle?

Hope to hear from you.guys soon. 

My job is going.pretty well so far....they are takin us on a cruise.at the end.of Aug...just for.3 days to Mexico and back....it will be a nice break....one needed.


----------



## StefanieC

That sounds great fun kris!

afm, i'm on cd14 today and having fertile looking cm and cp, just waiting on a +opk and a temp spike.


----------



## soozandlily

Still BFN here waiting on AF at any time now.... Had a hectic few days my little girl has been poorly since Friday on and off, she was moaning about her back hurting this morning and was in tears so we went straight to the Dr's, well her back seems to be fine she may of pulled a muscle or something similar but the Dr picked up on a soft heart mumur after I told him that she said she could hear her heart beating in her ears. He has referrered her to the paediatric cardiologist but told me not to worry as it's likely a 'functional mumur' whatever that is supposed to mean... I'm steering clear of google anyway and not going to worry (too much....)


----------



## kristix

Quite honestly....I am no dr but I think that's pretty common. I have a lot of heart palpitations &#8230;feels like my heart flip flops...pretty freaky but drs don't seem to eorry much about it 
I know you can't help to worry, but I am sure she is fine. 
:)
Sorry you think af is creepy up. Ugh. I am 6 dpo....still at a boring point. I don't really have sysmptoms....so time will tell.

My new job is keeping my mind occupied at least.
Xoxoxo


----------



## soozandlily

kristix said:


> Quite honestly....I am no dr but I think that's pretty common. I have a lot of heart palpitations &#8230;feels like my heart flip flops...pretty freaky but drs don't seem to eorry much about it
> I know you can't help to worry, but I am sure she is fine.
> :)
> Sorry you think af is creepy up. Ugh. I am 6 dpo....still at a boring point. I don't really have sysmptoms....so time will tell.
> 
> My new job is keeping my mind occupied at least.
> Xoxoxo

I have the odd palpitation now and again too.... I did give into google anyway and it put my mind at rest as it is very common in children her age and almost always harmless, my other half is a lot worse than me, he worrys about her health and safety constantly so this has had him in a bit of a panic. She's her normal self again anyway and it's only chance that we know about it anyway so going to try and not worry and just wait til her hospital appointment which isn't too far away anyway :) 

Still no AF yet but I can bet that she'll show either today or tomorrow, so annoying I really felt pregnant this month but the tests prove otherwise :( I'm so bloated it's crazy I look 3 months pregnant lol 

Not long til you will be poas woop BFP time I'm sure!


----------



## StefanieC

fxd for both of you!

afm, my temp has fallen over the last couple of days and my cm and cp are looking fertile. I'm just waiting for a +opk then a temp spike now. my opks have gotten progressively darker since yesterday and are i think almost positive now so hopefully it should be actually positive tonight or tomorrow, fxd!


----------



## kristix

Get busy stef! Excited for your positive opk.

I am Itching to test!!! I can not wait, taking for ever, 7 dpo and I really don't feel any particular way. So who knows.

I will probably start at like 9dpo. That's about as long as I think I can hold out.


----------



## kristix

Totally got super sore boobs though :)


----------



## sunflower82

Good luck to you ladies


----------



## soozandlily

still no AF yet... I went pee in the dark last night when I got home from work and I was sure I could make out a spot of blood on my knickers so it was kind of like 'make or break' when wiping, but nope nothing. My BB's are not really sore any more and feeling back to my normal self. Having night sweats too which is usually a sign AF is on her way, but it' also been very warm the last few days. Did the last test monday and it was BFN so I'm pretty sure from my OPK's that it would be showing positive by now if I was pregnant :( Give it til Friday then will test again, but as you can see I've pretty much given up all hope! 

Lily is feeling much better now :) She goes to a private nursery at the moment and so doesn't get 'school holidays' but after the fright we had on Monday I've kept her at home with me for the past 3 days just to have a bit of extra mummy/lily time. Having the thought of anything possibly been wrong with her has made me appreciate her that little bit more, it can be easy to forget how precious children are especially when they are being a handful lol I couldn't imagine living life without her though, no matter how much she does my head in lol

I'm feeling a little bit left out, everyone's getting to POAS... Well GL luck either way... +OPK or BFP we welcome you both with open arms ;)


----------



## StefanieC

i haven't done a test yet today because i only have 2 left and the next lot i've ordered annoyingly haven't arrived yet! i really hope they come in the mail today.

EDIT: the new batch of opks have arrived! phew!


----------



## StefanieC

this evening's test was also nearly positive so i hope its actually positive tomorrow


----------



## kristix

What!!!!!????? Omg! I am super excited stef! Test test test let get a full on positive!!! It's got to be!

I am trying to hold off as long As possible ..ugh. At 7 dpo. Few more to go.
Sooz so glad ur little one is feeling better.

I will be on here on my lunch break to get updates!


----------



## kristix

Wait!!! Ugh I was half asleep when I read your post stef, don't get me wrong I am so super excited for your almost positive opk, however I was thinking you were tww testing!! I got sonfreakin excited cause I though u had a faint positive hahahaha shit.

Anyway!!!! My head has been all crazy lately with general life stresses I haven't been able to concentrate, blah.

Ok, so YAY for super almost positive OPK! 

Xoxo guys good night.


----------



## kristix

I can be such a spaz sometimes haha


----------



## StefanieC

Lol oh kris. It's my fault for not being clearer, I was getting too excited and didn't think about it. 
My temp went up a bit this morning but not uber high so I'm hoping I get my +opk today then actually ov. The thing that's worrying me is I used a different thermometer, exactly the same brand, model etc but I'm still worried its wrong.


----------



## soozandlily

Hope your positive comes today stef! Then a BFP from kris afterwards would be even better!

Still no AF here I had brown spotting yesterday and really thought AF was about to kick in but apparently not... Not feeling well past two days either :( was sick this morning as well but doubt that I'm pregnant but will probably test tomorrow if AF is a no show.


----------



## StefanieC

I so hope you both get your bfp's!!!!


----------



## soozandlily

The spotting is back... pretty sure AF is to follow! Feeling dreadful, have an abscess :( My cheek is all swollen up just waiting to get in at the dentist for some antibiotics :( Toothache is actually worse than giving birth, I swear!


----------



## StefanieC

i've heard often women can have a little bleeding when af is due and still be pregnant so you're not out yet!

afm, i decided to disregard yesterdays temp as todays with my normal thermometer was much lower so i think it was that high cos of the other thermometer. the only reason i used the other one yesterday was i going to take my temp with the old and new one to compare and forgot to use the old one, by the time i remembered it was too late cos i was up and out of bed.
i did an opk with fmu which i don't really do and it was so close to positive i had to use a digi too to check but it said negative. i'm going to do another one in a bit to see what happens.


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> i've heard often women can have a little bleeding when af is due and still be pregnant so you're not out yet!
> 
> afm, i decided to disregard yesterdays temp as todays with my normal thermometer was much lower so i think it was that high cos of the other thermometer. the only reason i used the other one yesterday was i going to take my temp with the old and new one to compare and forgot to use the old one, by the time i remembered it was too late cos i was up and out of bed.
> i did an opk with fmu which i don't really do and it was so close to positive i had to use a digi too to check but it said negative. i'm going to do another one in a bit to see what happens.

GL hun hope it turns positive! There's an old saying actually that says you lose a tooth for every baby you have, and when I was pregnant with my DD I had a back tooth extracted due to an abscess. Not had one since and low and behold I have one now and will probably need the tooth in question extracted (it's the same tooth at the back but on opposite side...) maybe its true? Hope so lol


----------



## StefanieC

what dpo are you sooz?

the second one was really close again but digi said negative. i'm running out of digis now so it had better turn positive soon lol.


----------



## StefanieC

what do you guys think of these opks? neg or pos? :confused:
i know 4 tests in a day is a lot but i'm so paranoid about missing my surge!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0238.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0237.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0241.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kristix

Hey ladies. I tested but only at 8 or 9 days past o....just cause I had a test...neg of coursee

Stef...I would get busy....it looks like its rightabout to be positive!! Just get busy AMD don't stop all week :)

Sooz. I really hope the tooth is a sign! Fingers crossed.


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Hey ladies. I tested but only at 8 or 9 days past o....just cause I had a test...neg of coursee
> 
> Stef...I would get busy....it looks like its rightabout to be positive!! Just get busy AMD don't stop all week :)
> 
> Sooz. I really hope the tooth is a sign! Fingers crossed.

We've been busy the last 3 days but my DH is so shattered from work etc today that he really isn't up to it. Skipping today and carrying on tomo should be ok right?


----------



## kristix

Yeah ... It will be fine! So hope it turns positive tomorrow!


----------



## kristix

At either 10 or 11 dpo....not sure. But I think I might just jump over to the store and get a test....I haven't had any and I am craving to pee on a stick


----------



## StefanieC

i got a definitely positive opk this afternoon :D. the digi still said negative but when i looked at the actual stick, it had a big smudge of dye on it so obviously it just didn't spread properly.

you haven't tested yet? i'm impressed, i would have lol.


----------



## kristix

I tested once.a few days ago. Negative and today negative. Ugh. Try again in a couple days.

Whenever I get my positive opks, I always get positive on the stick.first then the next day on the digital. Just stay buvsy as much as ya can....good luck!!!


----------



## StefanieC

your chart is still looking good though kris :). you defo bd'd all the right times so fxd!


----------



## kristix

Yeah I still have high hopes. I didn't let my husband rest that week! I wanted all my bases covered!! I am getting really annoyed with negatives .... Blah


----------



## StefanieC

I'm the same this month! altho I let him rest yesterday as he had a really hard day at work and sex was the last thing on his mind! we made up for it today tho lol. I got another positive opk this evening so I'm hopeful that I actually ovulate this cycle.


----------



## kristix

Sounds real promising that you are ovulating or just about to! Man I hope this is your month.

Wonder how sooz is doing...

I am totally trying soy again if I get af...I never had a 15 day ovulation! But I hope I won't even have to ;)


----------



## StefanieC

my temp went up a bit today so i think maybe ovulate today i hope!
you WON'T have to try soy again, this is your month!!


----------



## kristix

My temp took a huge dive today. It usually doesn't fall.till the day of af. I think af is due tomorrow or the next day. I hope my temp.pops back tomorrow. Not going to test cause I have none. Time.will tell Eeeek


----------



## StefanieC

Maybe it was just a fluke! mine nosedived today too so I didn't ovulate yesterday after all.


----------



## kristix

Seriously??! It's enough to drive ya mad!
I totally had some light pinkish cm tonight....not typical for me. But I have no idea if it means anything....good or bad.
Can't wait to see my tem in the morning.

Have you kept using ur opks? Or did you stop cause you thought u ovulated?
Man....I think its long.over die for.our bfps! Sheeesh


----------



## soozandlily

Just a quick drop in for me. No AF still...cd35 now, I had brown spotting for a day or two which turned really dark red when I went the toilet just the once then back to brown for another 2/3 days and now nothing... Last year AF turned up on my birthday so wouldn't surprise me if that happened again tomorrow! :( wishing I took soy this month now... GL to you two anyway probably be a bit quiet over the next few days on here do hoping to come back to some good news ladies... Don't let me down!


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Seriously??! It's enough to drive ya mad!
> I totally had some light pinkish cm tonight....not typical for me. But I have no idea if it means anything....good or bad.
> Can't wait to see my tem in the morning.
> 
> Have you kept using ur opks? Or did you stop cause you thought u ovulated?
> Man....I think its long.over die for.our bfps! Sheeesh

Well my temp went up slightly this morning but my DH woke me up 45 minutes before my temp alarm then I went straight back to sleep so technically I only slept for 45 minutes before taking it so who knows if its right, men!

yeah I am still doing opks just in case. I did one this afternoon which I'm not sure about cos it looks positive but it had been nearly 6 hours since my last pee so could just be concentrated but negative right? If its positive again then I just don't understand cos yesterday evenings test was def negative.

Could be a good thing Kris! when is af due for you?

Fingers crossed for you sooz and we'll try not to let you down x


----------



## kristix

My temp is still above coverline. But at is die today or tomorrow....Eeeek. post more later.....at work


----------



## StefanieC

this evenings test was positive too so i just don't know. maybe the tests yesterday evening looked negative but it was just because of fluid levels or something.

looking forward to your update :)


----------



## kristix

No good new here.i am 13 or 14 dpo and still negative test. Af is due at any moment. Grrrrr. I have one remaining test. Not taking it unless af is at least a couple days late. So frustrating :( somebody please get pregnant!!!!


----------



## StefanieC

That sounds like a good idea Kris, maybe test again on Saturday or Sunday?

Afm, I think ovulation might be today rather than yesterday as my temp went down a bit again today. My cervix etc seems to agree too if you peek at my chart.


----------



## kristix

Maybe cause I am using my iPad....I can't see your chart. Boo
But as far as ovulation goes.... Sometimes I surge and get a positive but don't ovulate. The like a week later I surge again and ovulate....it's annoying but atleast it's ovulation.

I still havnt gotten af. I am either 14 or 15 days past o. All test have been negative so far.....ugh!!!! Maybe I will get a late positive :)


----------



## kristix

Oh and my temp remained up...not really high, but up.


----------



## kristix

Wow don't know it it means anything but I have been feeling hot, hubby just kissed my forehead and said I felt hot....temp was 99! Highest I have ever seen it....even for a wake temp....hi is usually like 98.6 at most....hmmmmm


----------



## kristix

Just noticed my nipples have quite a few new little bumps.....Googled it and found under top 
15 prego signs :

The little bumps on your areolas (Montgomerys Tubercles) may increase and / or enlarg

Probably wishful thinking...but that's ok


----------



## StefanieC

All sound like good signs!
I still haven't had a big temp spike but I just cannot even think about it not happening again, I have to believe its going to happen tomorrow.


----------



## kristix

Hang in there. It will happen!
Temp.went down today....still above coverlone though.
I am 15 or 16days past o.....and o am never late with af. So we shall see. I don't have a test. Might get one


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Hang in there. It will happen!
> Temp.went down today....still above coverlone though.
> I am 15 or 16days past o.....and o am never late with af. So we shall see. I don't have a test. Might get one

maybe get a frer?


----------



## kristix

Yeah. Think I will after work


----------



## StefanieC

after looking at some opks that were recommended to me on another thread, i'm thinking maybe the ones i have are too sensitive for me as i have the 20 miu/ml ones and the others reckon 30 miu/ml is the normal sensitivity. it might go to explain why they often look so close to positive without being so. when my current ones run out i'm definitely going to switch.


----------



## kristix

I never knew some. Could be too sensitive. Interesting.

I think af is gonna show today. Feeling like it now. Boo


----------



## StefanieC

boo!


----------



## kristix

Sure enough af is here! ...freakin what a let down. At first it was so light I wasn't even sure....it's still very light but I am pretty sure it's af.
I have to admit this month was the hardest for me so far...feelin down


----------



## StefanieC

kristix said:


> Sure enough af is here! ...freakin what a let down. At first it was so light I wasn't even sure....it's still very light but I am pretty sure it's af.
> I have to admit this month was the hardest for me so far...feelin down

oh hun, i'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## soozandlily

Hi ladies, just read through the posts and sorry the witch got you kris :( 

I also think I may have the same problem as you stef with the ovulation tests so think I will switch to a less sensitive test next time around. No AF here but think that because I haven't had the soy this month my cycles have gone back to the same as before and I used to always get mid-cycle spotting around cd28-30 so looks like I'm in for a 40+ cycle :( took a test yesterday just for good measure and it was BFN.

I'm also very disappointed and let down at the moment. I didn't for one second think that it would be August and I still wouldn't be pregnant :| 

Some advice now ladies. Sean's brother and his girlfriend are due their baby in around 4 weeks time. Now I've spoilt him rotten as you do, and I think it's even worse as I have baby fever lol. The problem is my neice, Caitlin (the big sister, she's 7) doesn't live with her dad as him and her mum split up 6 years ago. I have no idea what to get her. None of us want her to feel left out when the baby comes along as this is her first sibling and she's obviously not going to be living with him. I want to get her something really special but not sure what....any ideas?


----------



## StefanieC

soozandlily said:


> Hi ladies, just read through the posts and sorry the witch got you kris :(
> 
> I also think I may have the same problem as you stef with the ovulation tests so think I will switch to a less sensitive test next time around. No AF here but think that because I haven't had the soy this month my cycles have gone back to the same as before and I used to always get mid-cycle spotting around cd28-30 so looks like I'm in for a 40+ cycle :( took a test yesterday just for good measure and it was BFN.
> 
> I'm also very disappointed and let down at the moment. I didn't for one second think that it would be August and I still wouldn't be pregnant :|
> 
> Some advice now ladies. Sean's brother and his girlfriend are due their baby in around 4 weeks time. Now I've spoilt him rotten as you do, and I think it's even worse as I have baby fever lol. The problem is my neice, Caitlin (the big sister, she's 7) doesn't live with her dad as him and her mum split up 6 years ago. I have no idea what to get her. None of us want her to feel left out when the baby comes along as this is her first sibling and she's obviously not going to be living with him. I want to get her something really special but not sure what....any ideas?

what cd are you today? how many dpo?

i know what you mean though, i know i've only been trying for 4.5 months but part of me was sure i'd be pregnant by now. all those years of being taught if you have unprotected sex you WILL get pregnant... utter crap lol.

i see your problem hmm... i'm not totally sure. i was thinking the same thing when my sister has her 2nd baby in January as my niece will only be 2 yrs old so i think will be jealous of new baby and the attention it gets. is there something that you can get that is something just for her and her daddy to do/play with?


----------



## kristix

Hey guys. Ok I have bounced back from the saddness of the bfn. I am on my second day of soy and ready for another round! If it doesn't happen this time around I think we might get some advice or test from a doctor. Sigh


----------



## StefanieC

oh kris :hugs:

i discovered something interesting, i finally received my less sensitive opks today and wanted to share the difference in them. The green one is the new 30miu/ml tests and the blue one is the old 20miu/ml tests.

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/IMAG0261.jpg


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> oh kris :hugs:
> 
> i discovered something interesting, i finally received my less sensitive opks today and wanted to share the difference in them. The green one is the new 30miu/ml tests and the blue one is the old 20miu/ml tests.
> 
> https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/IMAG0261.jpg

Well that may be where we are going wrong! I'm going to get some of the 30miu/ml ones for my next cycle if it EVER starts... Along with soy as I'm currently on cd42 now :( I'm a bit fed up getting (what's new lol) I can't believe that I've been TTC since December... I keep telling myself it will happen next month and before I know it it's been 9 months! I can't remember the last time I took a pregnancy test it was about 7 days ago I think, I want to do another but not really feeling up to it to be honest. 

In other news... I bought the best pair of converse ever on Sunday when I went shopping with my birthday money :D I got a leopard print pair, I have a slight obsession with leopard print so I'm actually in love with them lol I also bought 4 new pairs of jeans that actually fit perfectly which is a hard find for me...hopefully I won't get much wear out of them though... I want to not be able to fit in them soon ;)

Hope your both well and staying a bit more positive than me!


----------



## soozandlily

Took my dd the hospital today and she is now been referred to birmingham children's hospital to do a scan of her heart. Apparently the mumur is 'borderline' innocent so the dr is unable to confirm if there is or isn't a problem :/ When she lies down the mumur is loud enough to warrant further investigation. I'm not going to lie and say I'm not concerned but I do feel really positive about it. He said even if there is a problem it will only be a 'very small hole' in the heart or a vessel is thinner than it should be, neither are serious so I'm going to try not to worry.

Still no AF today I really want to test, my BB's feel 'full' but I have gained weight so don't know if it's all gone there lol


----------



## soozandlily

tested this AM. BFN. :( C'mon AF where are you?


----------



## StefanieC

how many dpo are you now sooz? also i know its hard but try not to worry too much, my family have a hereditary heart condition and we're all still fine :)

afm, my temp went up a bit today but i'm trying not to get my hopes up as it has happened before without it meaning anything. keep your fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## soozandlily

StefanieC said:


> how many dpo are you now sooz? also i know its hard but try not to worry too much, my family have a hereditary heart condition and we're all still fine :)
> 
> afm, my temp went up a bit today but i'm trying not to get my hopes up as it has happened before without it meaning anything. keep your fingers crossed for me :)

I think I'm cd45 (never know for sure without looking at my calender) as for dpo, god knows lol I've given up even trying to pinpoint when and if O occurred... 

I'm really not concerned about Lily tbh (that sounds harsh lol) If they even for a moment thought it was something serious they would be surely more rushed to 'diagnose' her, but her next appt isn't for 8 weeks so they obviously aren't too fussed about it so i'm not either :) 

I wonder how Kris is doing? been quiet on here last week! And Stef.. I always have my fingers crossed for us ladies, it's gotta happen soon right?!?!


----------



## StefanieC

I really hope so, its really starting to get to me.


----------



## StefanieC

Hey ladies, FF has just given me crosshairs but I don't even think that's right as I played with it a bit and unless my temp goes up again tomorrow it will take them away again :(. Got my blood test tomorrow tho, then just waiting on my scan.


----------



## soozandlily

Hey ladies. Warning. This post is long and really don't mind if you don't read it all lol I have to let it all out somewhere and don't feel like talking right now, but typing I can do. 

I'm here to say my goodbyes but unfortunately not for BFP reasons :\ Me and Sean have separated. It's all happened a bit sudden although looking back things haven't been right for the last few weeks. I have a bit of a confession which I haven't spoke about on here before, but Sean has really been into his body-building over the last couple of years and he has previously taken anabolic steroids prior to us TTC. I obviously know that this could be what's causing our TTC problems but was sort of trying to ignore it. Anyway he promised to not use them until we got pregnant and I had a 12 week scan, however that promise is about to be broken. We had a small disagreement last night about something trivial and it didn't even turn into an argument but it led to him going out all night and sleeping his mum's. I didn't call or text him and he didn't ring or text me either. I went to work this morning and left at 6pm and went to fetch Lily from him. We didn't speak. I rang him when I got home and it all came out of me. The fact that he never wants sex, never speaks to me, always goes out doing this that and the other and it then it dawned on me. It has to be the steroids, and of course it is. I knew then that his plan was to have some sort of argument, to leave, start a course of steroids and 'let it all blow over' after a week or so and come back. By then the damage is done and he's got what he wanted all along. He didn't disagree with my theory and when asked to answer me truthfully about whether he is going to be taking steroids soon he said 'Yes' and even worse the answer was the same when given the ultimatum of me or steroids.

I can't believe that he has done this to me. I never wanted him to take them in the first place, I knew this would happen. I told him so before he did them. He promised me it wouldn't. He said I would always be priority. Sometime's I really hate being right. 

I know it's early days and I'm angry but I really can't see a way forward from here. Even if he changes his mind and doesn't take them, how am I supposed to trust him again? I will just be constantly paranoid. And if he does take them? Then he's done something to me that is unforgivable. Either way it doesn't sound promising for the future. I feel like it's all being a bit of a farce really, like I've been played about. I don't actually know if he even really want's another child or even if he is still in love with me. I feel like the whole gesture of 'I'm going to propose soon' and getting me to try on rings was all a sham too. I believe he would of done it sure, but what? As a way to make up for the fact he going to take steroids or to cushion the blow of him telling me he's on steroids?

So yes. My plan. Well my angry plan is to turn into the MILF of the century and have him begging, only to laugh in his face. My real plan... who knows?

I really wish you ladies the best of luck, and I will check back and have a look how it's going on for you two. I'm going to miss it here! :( 

P.S. I apologise again for my ramblings... they probably don't make much sense but I feel better already!


----------



## StefanieC

oh sooz!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i don't know what to say hun except both of us are here for you. i wish i could give you an actual hug. you are clearly a better person than him and if he can't choose you over that crap then he doesn't deserve you! i know none of this can help the way you are feeling but both of us send our love and are here to talk xxxxxxx


----------



## soozandlily

In all honesty I'm just a huge wreck at the moment. Your reply made me cry lol but seriously, thank you. 

He's a huge [insert profanity here] I am better off without him and I'm going to make sure I prove it. I actually said to him in 6 months, 1 year, 2 years or however long it take's you'll see me with another man and you'll only have yourself to blame, to which he didn't respond. That's his problem, and always has been. He lacks any passion or drive when it comes to me. I spent a good 20-30 minutes on the phone with him and got one word answers throughout, I on the other hand was crying telling him how much I love him, how much I need him, how much it hurts to feel unloved like I do at the moment, not once did he try to reassure me of his feelings for me, I remember saying something like 'you don't want to be with me' to which he said 'I never said that' when I said 'you haven't said you do want to be either' he didn't say 'I do' he just literally stayed silent.

I just can't comprehend it all right now, and again I apologise for babbling but I can't stop lol I'm just confused, upset and maybe the angriest I've ever felt. I am a huge worrier. I worry about everything. I'm already worrying about the future. How can I provide financially for my daughter on my own? *sigh* It's not just money either. I have no real close family of my own. I see my parents maybe 2-3 times a year. My family, is his family. If I lose him, I fear losing them too. It would be so awkward as he is so close to them also. 

Love officially sucks.


----------



## StefanieC

Oh sweetie :hugs: I'm sorry I made you cry.

you're totally right tho, he will realise what he has lost. is there any chance you'll stay together or are you done? you still have Lily and she loves you no matter what xxxx


----------



## soozandlily

Well I've woke up in a slightly better mood than I was in yesterday. I am still unbelievably angry though. 

In regards to whether or not we could possibly get together in the future, right now I can't see how it could ever work. He text me this morning saying he would come up later so we can 'talk' but right now I can't do that. I actually don't think i'd be able to control my rage so I said no. I know I've got to see him at one point but it's all a bit too raw at the moment. 

I will keep you updated on it all, but as of right now I'm just happy to have lily in my life. Thankfully it's pay day from work today too, so going to have my hair and nails done and treat myself to something nice. I haven't got to see him til Thursday now which is my next day at work and until then I'm just going to try and get on with my life as best as I can. 

Seriously, I wish you both all the luck in the world though and I can't wait to follow your BFP to baby journeys!


----------



## mommapowers32

Sooz Im so sorry... =( Also steroids can make people really mean and crazy its not good to be on them unless you need them... 

I hate to post this now but I came on here with good news

https://i47.tinypic.com/34435gw.jpg


----------



## StefanieC

mommapowers32 said:


> Sooz Im so sorry... =( Also steroids can make people really mean and crazy its not good to be on them unless you need them...
> 
> I hate to post this now but I came on here with good news
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/34435gw.jpg

Congrats! xx


----------



## soozandlily

mommapowers32 said:


> Sooz Im so sorry... =( Also steroids can make people really mean and crazy its not good to be on them unless you need them...
> 
> I hate to post this now but I came on here with good news
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/34435gw.jpg

Aww do not worry about it all! Congratulations really happy for you! 

We have attempted to speak to each other today via txt and phone calls but to be honest we are not really getting anywhere. He simply wants steroids more than he wants me. Just as simple as that. Only 8 years of my life down the drain but it doesn't matter about my dreams and wishes. I know I'm better off without but it's so depressing having to plan a single life, I'm already having to look into housing benefit and council tax as I can't afford it all on my own :( I want to sort it all out ASAP though, make it real. I don't want to give myself chance to go back on it all and have him back only for this to happen all over. Like I say he's always being selfish and we have had dozens of similar arguments about one thing or another. I can't have another one!

Anyway I'm going to stop putting a downer on you ladies lol I really am!


----------



## mommapowers32

I so sorry sooz I had a ex hubby that was an alcoholic and an abuiser so I totally get how your feeling minus having lO's gl with everything it hard trying to do what is right and making sure its right for you and lo


----------



## StefanieC

sooz you aren't putting a downer on us, we're here for good times and bad :). its definitely a good idea to look into it all now as you know what the councils etc are like.


----------



## kristix

Oh my god!
So much going on here. First....momma huge congrats! Sososo happy for you! I want to hear all about it.

Now sooz, your post broke my heart but it's better to move forward in to positivity then remain living with poison. I am truly sorry, but for sure do whatever is right for u and that little precious girl.

Much love to you all. I am glad we all have each other for whatever purpose we serve :)

I am still trying...I think I am about 13 cd
Gonna start biding tonight and not stopping till ovulation haha
Negative opk so far, took soY..fingers crossed


----------



## kristix

Ps. Sorry I have been Mia 
Life gets crazy sometimes


----------



## mommapowers32

Well Dh and I desided to take a break this month... We were gonna start trying again in Oct. He really wanted a summer baby lol. Well he used the pull out method. While on my cruise at 11dpo I took a ic 10miu and it was bfn and I had some brownish spotting and cramps I totally thought af was on her way bbs were sore and I was moody along with my back hurting my tell tell signs. Well Tuesday mornin af didn't show and I dipped my digi in the urine I never thought that hour glass flashing would stop and the the PREGNANT showed up Omg I almost passed out I was shaking so bad lol. Today is Dh and I dating anniversary of four years so I made him a video with pics from the biginnig till now and put pics of ds holding the pregnancy test and then a close up of them lol and it played our song as the back ground :) he loved it !! So not only does it take one time it can happen anyway possible.


----------



## StefanieC

fingers crossed for you kris!

afm, i called the hospital today and finally have an appointment for my transvaginal u/s!! apparently when the request came in they didn't change my address so they sent it to my old one. the appointment is on August 31st so i still have to wait another 2 weeks but at least i have a date now!


----------



## mommapowers32

StefanieC said:


> fingers crossed for you kris!
> 
> afm, i called the hospital today and finally have an appointment for my transvaginal u/s!! apparently when the request came in they didn't change my address so they sent it to my old one. the appointment is on August 31st so i still have to wait another 2 weeks but at least i have a date now!

yay!!! for getting it that is! Mine is Sept 14


----------



## kristix

We have not had sex all week but I just got my positive opk....starting tonight it's on...I don't care who is tired...or whatever....it's on


----------



## mommapowers32

kristix said:


> We have not had sex all week but I just got my positive opk....starting tonight it's on...I don't care who is tired...or whatever....it's on

Bow chka woowow


----------



## StefanieC

better get to it kris! ;)


----------



## StefanieC

I'm 10dpo today according to ff, but I could be 11dpo or not have ovulated at all :shrug: either way bfn this morning.


----------



## soozandlily

Just a quick update ladies to let you know I'm still stalking you all ;)

Stef fingers crossed for your BFP soon and Kris get some BD'ing done, I won't be having any of that for a while, so get twice the amount in to make up for lack of sex in my life lol

Me and lily are doing good under the circumstances. I haven't spoke to Sean since Saturday evening when we had a blazing row over the phone. At this point I realised that since he left it had been me ringing and texting him never the other way around, so I decided to stop doing that and low and behold he's not rang or text once since.... not even to see how his daughter is doing :\ Anyway I'll stop before I end up writing an essay lol Keep positive ladies and congratulations again momma x


----------



## StefanieC

I think you're doing the right thing in not contacting him and leaving it to him, if he cares you'll hear from him and if not then it shows what kind of man he is. I'm glad you're sticking around cos we'd miss you if you went xx


----------



## kristix

Don't feel bad about writing an essay...maybe it would be could to get it out and we are care.

Hang in there.

We manages to bd everynight except last...and I think today is my actual ovulation...so gonna give it one last shot tight. Fingers crossed.

Good luck Steff....you got this!


----------



## StefanieC

I totally agree with Kris, if it helps to write an essay, write as much as you need to :hugs:

Kris sounds like this is your month! BFP for you!

afm, bad news I started spotting this morning so looks like af is on her way so another cycle for me. However if it is af then it means I've had a natural cycle after that nightmare last one. I'm definitely giving soy another go but I'm going to increase it a bit so I'll be doing 160mg cd3-5 and 200mg cd6-7.


----------



## mommapowers32

Stef sorry for the spotting but I had spotting this cycle on 11dpo and still got my bfp =) here is to hoping!!

Sooz - we are all here for you :hugs: I know that it is tough but I agree with the ladies you are doing the right thing! :hugs: to your dd. I know she needs some too!! 

Kris - crossing everything for you!!


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks hun. What dpo did you get your BFP? I did a test this morning as I woke to no spotting or anything but it was bfn. Plus ff has now.taken away my crosshairs and saying I didn't even ovulate yet :(


----------



## mommapowers32

StefanieC said:


> Thanks hun. What dpo did you get your BFP? I did a test this morning as I woke to no spotting or anything but it was bfn. Plus ff has now.taken away my crosshairs and saying I didn't even ovulate yet :(

I was 14dpo with a digi . I only had one ic ob the cruise with me but it was bfn at 
11 dpo and the one o used at 12 dpo didn't work pink just streamed up the test ... O was pretty pissed lol gl !!!!


----------



## soozandlily

Thanks ladies, I don't think you understand how much it means to me to be able to come here and let it all out! We are still no where near close to sorting this thing out and in all fairness I'm not helping myself out at all. I've slept with him twice since he left. The first time he came back home was last wednesday and he was crying and holding me etc etc He ended up stopping the night, we had sex and the following day we went out for dinner. He said on the way there that he loves me wants to be with me still wants to marry me and have a baby. He also said he would bring all his stuff back that day. After we had something to eat we drove home and he was very quiet. Got home and literally out of nowhere he start's saying he doesn't know what he want's again. He left again. After that we were back to square one again and I didn't speak to him from Saturday through to Tuesday this week. I was fine when not speaking to him and knew it was a bad idea to phone him Tuesday but did so anyway. We've spoke every day since then and he is still messing me about saying he doesn't know what he want's. He said it was unfair of him to come back like he did and that it wouldn't happen again. Regardless of that, I ended up sleeping with him again last night :( He didn't stop he literally just came around at 11.30pm last night had sex with me and left. It was my own fault as I will admit I initiated it via text message and was teasing him. He should know better though. I'm so vulnerable right now and he isn't helping situations. I don't want to be begging him to come back, but I can't help me :( 

I'm promising myself not to do it again. I went and got my hair cut today, and currently got bleach on my hair as we speak... I'm dying it bright red :D I need a change and a fresh start and just get my head from up my backside lol


----------



## mommapowers32

Everyone has a hard time letting someone go and If you decide you want to be with him no one is going to judge you it is your life and we are here to support you! I hope that he is apart of yall's daughters life, and for the best of all situations changes his ways... but that has to be up to him... as for you treating your self I think that is a good thing every lady need a little tlc =)


----------



## soozandlily

Well it's all done, here's a before and after... I'm not made up in the after so I do apologise I look rather tired lol I love it, it's actually brighter than the photo and I don't look as pale lol 

https://i50.tinypic.com/34g0g0y.jpg


----------



## StefanieC

Wow sooz I love it! it really suits you xx


----------



## MrsGards

Hey everyone, 

I'm a newbie and hope no one minds me barging into this convo!! Ive read every single comment in the 93 pages there is, it was nice to have something to take my mind away from taking ANOTHER hpt today or thinking about why AF hasnt come yet. I'm in the stupid situation where I have no idea when I O'd. My husband and I have been trying a few months and I came off the pill in early May. I had no bleeding until last month when i bled v.light for a few hours a day and then nothing until the next day when it was the same again. I then had a "normal" bleed for 3 days but I have no idea when that was! Therefore I have no idea whats going on with me, but as I know I have been at least 3 weeks now I have a severe testing addiction along with a few symptoms! 

So frustrating!!

And soozandlily.. your hair is amazing! I have mine that colour in the winter!


----------



## mommapowers32

Sooz I love it!!! Your eyes are beautiful :)


----------



## soozandlily

MrsGards said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm a newbie and hope no one minds me barging into this convo!! Ive read every single comment in the 93 pages there is, it was nice to have something to take my mind away from taking ANOTHER hpt today or thinking about why AF hasnt come yet. I'm in the stupid situation where I have no idea when I O'd. My husband and I have been trying a few months and I came off the pill in early May. I had no bleeding until last month when i bled v.light for a few hours a day and then nothing until the next day when it was the same again. I then had a "normal" bleed for 3 days but I have no idea when that was! Therefore I have no idea whats going on with me, but as I know I have been at least 3 weeks now I have a severe testing addiction along with a few symptoms!
> 
> So frustrating!!
> 
> And soozandlily.. your hair is amazing! I have mine that colour in the winter!

wow 93 pages... what an achievement on it's own! lol It's nice to see more people joining us here, even if i'm not in the running any more I enjoy reading about you ladies! 

Thanks for all the lovely comments, I really am in love with my hair if that's possible lol It's just the change I needed and given me a real confidence boost too, I feel so much better!

oh and I must say I'm quite proud of my eyes... they are my favourite feature. Here's a pic of my DD...

https://i46.tinypic.com/33dehds.jpg

As you can see she got my eyes, which we were desperately hoping she would lol That picture makes me so proud but so sad at the same time, time has just flown by so quickly since she was a baby, I can't believe it's less than two weeks till she starts school! Scary stuff :\

I'll probably be quiet over the next week or so, busy buying school uniform and going out (I have managed to scrape together some sort of social life woohoo!) but I will be back and I expect there to be good news ;)


----------



## StefanieC

ok i'm officially confused now, i've been doing opks every day after the weirdness of last cycle just in case my ovulation goes weird again, well this afternoon and tonight i have had nearly positives again but i'm supposed to be 14dpo today. so do you think this means i didn't ovulate and i might be about to? if that is whats happening then its bad timing as DH is away all weekend and isn't back til really late Sunday night so we only have tonight.


----------



## StefanieC

welcome MrsGards :)

and sooz, lily is beautiful


----------



## StefanieC

ok ladies this is being put down to either imagination or evap but i'm pretty sure i can see the faintest of faint lines on the cheapo hpt i did this morning but can't get a clear pic of it to show you. i'm pretty sure its just an evap or indent or something but i needed to tell someone!


----------



## mommapowers32

Well darn I wanna see


----------



## StefanieC

ok i'll show you the crappy pic lol:
 



Attached Files:







24-08.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StefanieC

i did another one but it f***ed up and the dye didn't fully blend out if you see what i mean. i see another faint line but again the pics aren't very good:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0269.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0271.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0274.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SleepyBaby

hey stef, the blue hgc tests cheepies only ever really give you a dodgey looking faint line! try a FRER :D GL !

Sooz ur hair is klass, really nice colour :happydance: 

anywho just a quick pop by to say ello :)

the first pic is my 1st positives along with my friends who was six weeks further along than i was, the second pic is my tests from 10 dpo !
 



Attached Files:







preg6.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 6









preg3.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## StefanieC

i'm considering doing a FRER in the morning or Sunday morning.

your 10dpo lines look loads more obviously than the ones i see so i'm thinking mine aren't positive.


----------



## sinead2

Hey, total poas addict here lol, had 2 post a pic up of a test this morning that was different to the others - i always use frer and usualy only if im late but i really thought/think this could b my month.. will have 2 wait another 2 days to test again, by the way lol, that is not tobacco beside the test, its actualy pencil shavings, im an artist.. had a scary comment earlier on that..
 



Attached Files:







friday line maybe2.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SleepyBaby

stef the 10 dpo are the top tests on 2nd pic, id taken them as evaps or my eyes playing tricks as OH couldnt see them, and then when he did see a line he was all " sure i knew you where pregnant you showed me already!" men lol but yeah the blue cheepies give really faint lines :D FX for you :D

Sinead i can see a faint line where the line is ment to be on the frer :D hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## StefanieC

ok you've convinced me, i am doing the FRER tomorrow morning. but i will need you all to pick me up if and when its a negative.


----------



## sinead2

SleepyBaby said:


> hey stef, the blue hgc tests cheepies only ever really give you a dodgey looking faint line! try a FRER :D GL !
> 
> Sooz ur hair is klass, really nice colour :happydance:
> 
> anywho just a quick pop by to say ello :)
> 
> the first pic is my 1st positives along with my friends who was six weeks further along than i was, the second pic is my tests from 10 dpo !

Hey when i clicked on the second pic it blurred but if those tests started from 10 dpo, is it right to say you started getting a faint thin line which got stronger and a bit wider - what it kind of looked like


----------



## MrsGards

I did a FRER this morning which was a BFN. Im now, I think, 19dpo but i could be wrong as the last few months AF has just decided to come whenever she feels like it, not when shes meant to. Im becoming very tired of disappointment. I have "symptoms" such as feeling funny in the evenings, sore bbs and ive developed an obsession with orange juice which I had with my first and its even started feeling different when were BDing, sorry if tmi. 

i think im going to leave it until tuesday and test again, im sure it will be a BFN again as im losing hope by the minute! 

Im really thankful that there is a forum like this, although im a complete newbie, im feeling it helping already being able to talk about it.


----------



## sinead2

Just curious but did anyone ever come across a joke site for women trying to conceive, like nothing offensive obviously but somethings to lioghten us up a bit when we feel like we're driving ourselves insane? If not, someone should make one! lol


----------



## kristix

Hi guys!!! Man I have missed a lot!
Sooooz....adore the hair, your drop dead gorg! And so is your little girl.

Stef.... Come on!,,, let's see that positive!

Welcome new friends.



I am 7 dpo...not testing yet..ugh can't wait. I miss u all. My work has left me back breaking busy.....still here with you all though!

I get to go on a cruise this weekend....3 days in Mexico...I want to try to wait till after to test...haha we will see about that


----------



## StefanieC

The frer was negative but im not testing again until Thursday. I am currently curled up in bed feeling really sick and.have the sorest nipples I've ever had so no idea what's going on.


----------



## kristix

Man....things here kinda suck at the moment.
I went on the cruise...got af two days in....huge let down. Next month will be a year trying....super bummed.
My sister has cancer and it's getting really bad. Feel like everything is just a mess :(
Hope some of u have better news


----------



## mommapowers32

Stef how r u feeling ?? Any update 

Kristx I'm sorry love :( hugs and prayers


----------



## StefanieC

oh kris, i don't know what to say :hugs: :hugs:

mommapowers, i had my scan on friday and it looked like it is pcos like i thought and was told to wait 7 days to call for the official results so i was going to call this friday. but i had a phone call yesterday saying i need to come in asap to discuss the results so i have an appointment tomorrow afternoon and i am so scared something is really wrong.


----------



## mommapowers32

:( Aww well I'm praying for good news not bad news


----------



## StefanieC

I just got my BFP! i'm so scared now!


----------



## SleepyBaby

Gratz :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## StefanieC

thanks hun :D

here is a link to my preggo test thread if you wanna look:
is this it??


----------



## mommapowers32

Omg !!!!! Cograts I knew it and that's what mine looked with ds!!! It will get darker !!!! Yay


----------



## mommapowers32

I saw all the other test now congrats !!! H&h9m !!!


----------



## StefanieC

thanks hun, it hasn't quite sunk in yet.


----------



## soozandlily

first of all,

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS STEF! So happy for you right now :) Wishing you all the best for the future and your little bean! My nephew was born 6 days ago so baby fever is at a high lol For the time been i'll have to get my fix from you ladies and my nephew ;)

I'm really sorry the witch got you again Kris, sounds like your having a rough time at the moment really hope it picks up for you soon! 

As for me, well there's so much to say so I will try to keep it short. Me and Sean are over for good, no going back! I'm doing pretty well in all fairness. I've actually got a 'friend' who's helping me through this hard time if you catch my drift. I've know him from 6 years ago when we used to work together, he too is coming out of a long term relationship and so it's good for us both and we both know where stand (I obviously keep this separate from my life with lily, this is all done in me time ;)!) I'm getting out of the house so much more I've been drunk twice in the space of a week, it's usually a period of 6 months! I had an amazing night last night and as big headed as it sounds I'm getting a lot of male attention. Not going to lie it's doing wonder's for my confidence and it's the one thing that would always lead me back to Sean in the past. I hate been lonely and always imagine my life without Sean being a lonely one, I can see past that now and know that when the time comes where I want to settle down again that it will happen eventually, it's nice knowing I'm not going to turn into a crazy cat lady ;)

Sean is being good with lily in regards to watching her overnight 2/3 times a week. He know's that I've been a hermit for the past 8 years. I lost all my friends, I never went out and I was so unhappy especially the past 2 years. Like I say he's quite happy to have lily overnight if I want to go out, he's not happy I'm going out so much but understands that he has to let me get it all out of my system! I told him that I'd been on a 'date' with someone (my 'friend') and he wasn't impressed at first, some very harsh nasty words were said but we got past that and have been able to continue to be adults about it all. 

I'm really happy at the moment. I've always got a smile on my face, always got people to talk to when I'm feeling down, always got somewhere to go when I get free time. That to me just show's how unhappy I was before, Sean was and still is a huge comfort for me. I've spent a 1/3 of my life with him, we have a beautiful daughter together and I still love him and always will. The problem was and still is I'm not in love with him :\ 

Anyway, that's enough of that for now lol too depressing! I just want to let you all know I still check up on you regularly :) Your all in my thoughts!


----------



## StefanieC

Wow sooz you sound like you're in such a more positive place, I'm so glad for you :).

Thanks for your congrats, I'm still in shock, totally didn't expect it.


----------



## mommapowers32

Sooz it sounds like me so much when I left my ex husband ... Your finding ur self and that is so good!! I'm proud of u for keeping that part away from dd because some moms don't and it affects the Lo esp. Little girls. Good for you getting to boost your self confidance that's great every women should have great confidence bc we need to instill that upon our daughters or sil etc. So many women and girls don't have it and it makes me sad. (I was always the friend that boosted the other friends no matter what everyone has a great quality about them just gotta find it and i still am.) My mother told me to tell my self every morning that I was beautiful. My friends mom stated "well look at you , your stunning" what a great compliment. However I was not always a looker I had acne everywhere , short oily hair, didn't know how ti use makup, tomboy, and braces.... I blossemed later in life but.... I always was happy with who I was and that shows I may not of had many boy friends or guy attention in that way bc I was one of the guys (hell I was on drumline!!) But I knew I was beautiful from the inside that always what matters point of my story everyone is beautiful so keep up the self rebuilding !!


----------

